# Dopo quasi 2 anni ...



## wyoming71 (15 Marzo 2016)

Buongiorno a tutti,

dopo quasi 2 anni dal tradimento di mia moglie torno a scrivere per condividere con voi il mio percorso.
Sto ancora con lei. Dopo qualche mese abbiamo iniziato un percorso con una terapeuta ed in seguito ho sentito la necessità di iniziarlo da solo perché non riuscivo a superare determinati scogli.

Io sto meglio....anche se a volte ho delle ricadute che mi portano ad estraniarmi per qualche giorno da tutto e da tutti. Succede sempre meno......ma succede. In quei casi mi prendo del tempo per me stesso....ma alla fine mi accorgo che mi faccio più del male che bene perché continuo a rimuginare sul passato. Anche la terapeuta ogni tanto si arrabbia perché mi dice che devo passare, superare questa cosa. L'ultima volta mi ha quasi urlato....."basta farti del male".

La vita di coppia in questi due anni ha fatto passi avanti....si è tornati a uscire, a prenderci del tempo per noi e finalmente a dirci le cose come stanno. Sua madre non è più invadente come allora.....ma si è leggermente defilata.
Io sono, come dire, maturato....migliorato? Ho ritrovato fiducia in me.....dopo essere sprofondato. Oggi penso di essere un uomo migliore.....tutto questo percorso l'ho fatto prevalentemente per me.....per tornare a essere l'uomo che ero ma che per tanto tempo ha tenuto la testa sotto la sabbia perché non ce la faceva più dal continuo mobbing operato dalla sua famiglia. Mia moglie lo ha ammesso durante le sedute di terapia.....sperava che la proteggessi dal loro modo di fare....ma alla lunga io sono scoppiato e ho mollato tutto.....
Da quello che è emerso il tradimento è stato una forma di rabbia nei miei confronti.....della serie te la faccio pagare......
Siamo tornati a baciarci....dopo 1 anno.....bacio stampo per intenderci.....nulla di più. Io ancora non ce la faccio. Nessun rapporto. Da qualche mese le ho permesso di avvicinarmi e qualcosa è successo ma nulla di che. Con la terapeuta stiamo affrontando il discorso della sessualità. Lei in questi anni ha maturato molto questo sentimento ed è molto cambiata. Ha nuove esigenze, nuove richieste.....una sessualità molto marcata. Io da una parte sono contento, ma dall'altra non riesco a lasciarmi andare......ho bisogno di tempo, sto prendendo tempo....non so perché. Devo riuscire a fare quel passo che mi manca....devo trovare il modo.
6 mesi fa ho avuto una crisi enorme......una forma di ripensamento.....avevo rimesso tutto in discussione. Mi ha pregato di non lasciarla, senza di me.....il nuovo me.....non poteva andare avanti senza. Ammetto che è cambiata molto, addio amicizie pericolose....è tornata la mamma premurosa, la moglie che ho sempre desiderato......Questo mi ha fatto capire che adesso il problema sono io e la mia testa.

Le figlie stanno bene....la grande è tornata serena. Per qualche tempo ha avuto bisogno di sostegno esterno.
Con lei parlo molto.....ogni tanto mi chiede a che punto siamo anche se lo immagina. Le dico la verità, ha 15 anni.

Tutti mi dicono che ci vuole tempo, che dobbiamo andarci piano e che le cose verranno. Il tempo rimargina le ferite. Speriamo. Ho scelto questa strada, la strada del perdono.

Io e il tempo abbiamo stretto amicizia.
Un abbraccio a tutte/i


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2016)

:abbraccio:

Non ti leggo convinto.
Quanti anni hai?


----------



## wyoming71 (15 Marzo 2016)

45 a ottobre......lei 41 a maggio.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> 45 a ottobre......lei 41 a maggio.


Siete giovani. Se non funziona prendere e atto.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete giovani. Se non funziona prendere e atto.


un pensiero positivo ogni tanto fa bene alla pelle, però.


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> un pensiero positivo ogni tanto fa bene alla pelle, però.


credo che ne deve spalmare molto di crema per far stare bene la situazione  il rodimento di ....(quello che piace e non solo ad Oscuro) dura al lungo


----------



## patroclo (15 Marzo 2016)

Ciao ...... storia dura e difficile ...... attenzione a non sottovalutare troppo il lato fisico del vostro rapporto....sembra banale e semplicistico ma molte infelicità nascono anche da questa assenza.

in bocca al lupo


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2016)

A volte non ci rendiamo conto se amiamo più l'altro o la relazione,
ma quando ci sono figli... la relazione è priorità.


----------



## Ross (15 Marzo 2016)

Ciao Wyoming

Ho letto tutta la tua storia, mi ha davvero colpito l'amore e la perseveranza che hai messo nel tuo matrimonio. 
Non mi sento di dire niente che non sia quanto è stato detto a me tante volte, proprio qui sul forum: devi volere bene prima di tutto a te stesso! 

Mi raccomando, tieni duro!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> dopo quasi 2 anni dal tradimento di mia moglie torno a scrivere per condividere con voi il mio percorso.
> Sto ancora con lei. Dopo qualche mese abbiamo iniziato un percorso con una terapeuta ed in seguito ho sentito la necessità di iniziarlo da solo perché non riuscivo a superare determinati scogli.
> ...


Hai intrapreso, dal mio punto di vista, un percorso difficile ma coraggioso.
si c'è bisogno di tempo.


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> dopo quasi 2 anni dal tradimento di mia moglie torno a scrivere per condividere con voi il mio percorso.
> Sto ancora con lei. Dopo qualche mese abbiamo iniziato un percorso con una terapeuta ed in seguito ho sentito la necessità di iniziarlo da solo perché non riuscivo a superare determinati scogli.
> ...




Ciao, ti capisco perfettamente: quante crisi e ripensamenti ho avuto...
La strada del perdono...mi hai fatto commuovere.
Anch'io l'ho scelta e spero di trovarla, sarebbe un regalo bellissimo che ci faremmo, tu e io.
Ti abbraccio e tieni duro!


----------



## wyoming71 (15 Marzo 2016)

Sapevo che sarebbe stato doloroso.....e ogni tanto mi chiedo se potrò mai tornare ad amarla. Chi ci è passato magari è riuscito. A volte mi faccio tante, troppe domande alle quali è meglio non avere risposta.

A volte mi metto dalla parte di chi ha tradito.....e mi chiedo come l'altro possa tornare ad amarmi dopo quello che ho fatto.

Devo dire che nel tempo il mio migliore amico mi ha dato una grandissima mano. Mi ha sostenuto e tutt'ora lo fa in modo incredibile, non mi ha mai detto di mollare tutto anzi....mi ha incoraggiato a tenere duro e vedere il lato positivo delle cose.

Mi dice anche che se tengo questa situazione in stallo per troppo tempo.....e non riesco a fare il passo successivo/decisivo verso di lei rischio di mandare tutto all'aria. Arriverà il giorno in cui dovrai decidere senza guardare indietro.

Lo scorso anno ho ripreso con la palestra per rimettermi in forma...... Avevo interrotto perché non avevo la testa e la determinazione per andare. Avevo perso 14 kg in 6 mesi......

Ora son tornato a 90 kg e mi sento di nuovo in forma. Come ho detto e ha sottolineato qualcuno lo sto facendo principalmente per me e la mia autostima.

Lei lo sente che sono tornato e spesso la trovo fuori dalla palestra che mi aspetta, mi viene a trovare in ufficio....cosa che prima non faceva. Mi chiama e messaggia molto spesso.

Non è una rivincita, non mi serve......non la voglio.
Tutta questa storia mi ha profondamente cambiato. E' come una cicatrice.....la vedi ma non ti fa più male.....ma è sempre li....ogni tanto senti dolore anche se in verità non dovresti sentirlo.


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> Sapevo che sarebbe stato doloroso.....e ogni tanto mi chiedo se potrò mai tornare ad amarla. Chi ci è passato magari è riuscito. A volte mi faccio tante, troppe domande alle quali è meglio non avere risposta.
> 
> A volte mi metto dalla parte di chi ha tradito.....e mi chiedo come l'altro possa tornare ad amarmi dopo quello che ho fatto.
> 
> ...



Per questo: mettici la firma che è così.
Impossibile dimenticare, perdonare non lo so.


----------



## oro.blu (15 Marzo 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> Sapevo che sarebbe stato doloroso.....e ogni tanto mi chiedo se potrò mai tornare ad amarla. Chi ci è passato magari è riuscito. A volte mi faccio tante, troppe domande alle quali è meglio non avere risposta.
> 
> A volte mi metto dalla parte di chi ha tradito.....e mi chiedo come l'altro possa tornare ad amarmi dopo quello che ho fatto.
> 
> ...



Ciao Benvenuto 
Ti auguro di cuore di tornarla ad amare. Io non sono più riuscita a dirgli "ti amo". è una parola che mi si strozza in gola... e di anni ne sono passati 16.
Ho passato anche anni felici dopo. Non lo posso negare. Da un po' di tempo è cambiato qualcosa ma non credo dipenda dal tradimento subito. Quindi potete farcela.
Un grosso abbraccio


----------



## wyoming71 (16 Marzo 2016)

caspita 16 anni, grazie per la tua testimonianza. Lui è tornato ad amarti?

Chissà.....non posso escludere niente. Una volta la pensavo diversamente e mai avrei perdonato un tradimento.....poi le cose cambiano, io sono cambiato, le circostanze. Certo che se un giorno mi dovesse dire ti amo.....passo in modalità "Ghost".....idem!


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2016)

Ciao bentornato!
Posso solo dirti di seguire il consiglio della tua psicologa. Basta rimuginare!
Hai deciso di restare, vivitela!
Saro' una superficiale ma penso che delle tragedie che possono capitare nella vita o in una relazione di coppia il tradimento non sia la peggiore. O comunque non merita tanto spreco di energie.


----------



## Tradito? (16 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao bentornato!
> Posso solo dirti di seguire il consiglio della tua psicologa. Basta rimuginare!
> Hai deciso di restare, vivitela!
> Saro' una superficiale ma *penso che delle tragedie che possono capitare nella vita o in una relazione di coppia il tradimento non sia la peggiore*. O comunque non merita tanto spreco di energie.


quoto


----------



## Ross (16 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao bentornato!
> Posso solo dirti di seguire il consiglio della tua psicologa. Basta rimuginare!
> Hai deciso di restare, vivitela!
> Saro' una superficiale ma penso che delle *tragedie che possono capitare nella vita o in una relazione di coppia* il tradimento non sia la peggiore. O comunque non merita tanto spreco di energie.


- nella vita: d'accordo in modo pieno. ci mancherebbe...

- in una relazione di coppia: ma scherzi? che altro può succedere...di peggio riesco solo a immaginare il caso in cui finisca l'amore solo da una delle due parti. Illuminami, magari mi sento meno sfigato.


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> - nella vita: d'accordo in modo pieno. ci mancherebbe...
> 
> - in una relazione di coppia: ma scherzi? che altro può succedere...di peggio riesco solo a immaginare il caso in cui finisca l'amore solo da una delle due parti. Illuminami, magari mi sento meno sfigato.


Ieri ero a cena con le mamme della scuola. Nuova scuola, nuove mamme.
Una vedova.
Una con 3 figli, il marito lavora a Shangai e torna 2 giorni ogni 40 giorni.
Una con il marito con la sla.
Una con due figli dislessici e problematici in terapia di sostegno.
Poi:
Una mia amica ha avuto 3 aborti consecutivi.
Un mio amico ha perso la moglie a 40 anni. Tumore fulminante. Due figli piccoli.
Devo continuare Ross?

Io oggi mi sento non fortunata, fortunatissima! Fanculo le corna!


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> - nella vita: d'accordo in modo pieno. ci mancherebbe...
> 
> - in una relazione di coppia: ma scherzi? che altro può succedere...di peggio riesco solo a immaginare il caso in cui finisca l'amore solo da una delle due parti. Illuminami, magari mi sento meno sfigato.


se già riesci ad immaginare la fine dell'amore come peggio rispetto alle corna, ti sei risposto da solo.


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se già riesci ad immaginare la fine dell'amore come peggio rispetto alle corna, ti sei risposto da solo.


Quoto.


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2016)

Personalmente ritengo la fine dell'amore meno traumatica rispetto al tradimento.
Il tradimento pone un infinità di domande a cui è difficile trovare risposte.


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> - nella vita: d'accordo in modo pieno. ci mancherebbe...
> 
> - in una relazione di coppia: ma scherzi? che altro può succedere...di peggio riesco solo a immaginare il caso in cui finisca l'amore solo da una delle due parti. Illuminami, magari mi sento meno sfigato.




Allora, ho fatto proprio stamani un incontro con una psicologa del servizio sanitario nazionale. L'avevo prenotato mesi fa soprattutto per problematiche genitori figli, poi è ovvio che abbiamo parlato dei fattacci...
Anche lei è d'accordissimo sul fatto che i tradimenti in genere siano fra gli atti che più feriscono le persone, ma...ci sono, fanno parte della vita e demonizzarli non porta a nulla...


----------



## Ross (16 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ieri ero a cena con le mamme della scuola. Nuova scuola, nuove mamme.
> Una vedova.
> Una con 3 figli, il marito lavora a Shangai e torna 2 giorni ogni 40 giorni.
> Una con il marito con la sla.
> ...


Tessa, tu i elenchi una serie di problemi e drammi DI VITA (punto 1, su cui sono d'accordo con te), che ovviamente influenzano LA COPPIA (punto due, su cui continuo dissentire). Non cose che accadono alla coppia. 



perplesso ha detto:


> se già riesci ad immaginare la fine dell'amore come peggio rispetto alle corna, ti sei risposto da solo.


Non la fine di un amore: un amore finito è finito basta, non esiste più coppia. Stessa cosa che parlare di morte: è la fine della vita, non parte di essa.
Insisto: forse solo la fine dell'amore da parte di uno dei due può scatenare dinamiche di dolore simili al tradimento.

Tirate fuori voi qualcosa di più devastante. A me non viene in mente per ora.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tessa, tu i elenchi una serie di problemi e drammi DI VITA (punto 1, su cui sono d'accordo con te), che ovviamente influenzano LA COPPIA (punto due, su cui continuo dissentire). Non cose che accadono alla coppia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho visto scoppiare più coppie per morte/malattia/carcere/varie ed eventuali dei figli che per le corna.


----------



## Ross (16 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho visto scoppiare più coppie per morte/malattia/carcere/varie ed eventuali dei figli che per le corna.


Quelli sono fattori che non riguardano l'intimità della coppia. Sono tragedie che accadono anche se sei solo come un cane. 

Ma cose come: 
- tradimento
- calo del desiderio
- fine della stima 
- fine dell'amore da parte di uno dei due

non trovi siano eventi con qualcosa che li lega e distingue rispetto ai primi?

Confrontare il tradimento con la fame nel mondo non mi sembra abbia senso. Farlo con determinate altre cose, invece si.

Tutto qui.


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao bentornato!
> Posso solo dirti di seguire il consiglio della tua psicologa. Basta rimuginare!
> Hai deciso di restare, vivitela!
> Saro' una superficiale ma *penso che delle tragedie che possono capitare nella vita o in una relazione di coppia il tradimento non sia la peggiore.* O comunque non merita tanto spreco di energie.


Non posso che essere d'accordo con te ... 
Io lo so ... l'ho vissuto e lo continuo a vivere ... tutti i giorni ... 
Lei mi ha tradito ? Sì lo ha fatto ! 
L'ho perdonata ? Sì l'ho fatto ! E di fronte al una sua disperata richiesta di aiuto ... le sono stato e le sono vicino ...
Il passato non conta ... non si può cambiare ... tanto vale girare pagina e ricominciare da oggi ... bisogna utilizzare le proprie energie per vivere e lottare nel presente ... vivere l'oggi per poter continuate a vivere domani.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Quelli sono fattori che non riguardano l'intimità della coppia. Sono tragedie che accadono anche se sei solo come un cane.
> 
> Ma cose come:
> - tradimento
> ...


mica lo confronto con la fame nel mondo e le primarie americane del GOP.

dico che il tradimento non è necessariamente collegato alle cose elencate da te.

e il confessionale è pieno di storie di attacchi di manico che si esauriscono in sè senza che si sia mai messa in dubbio la coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Quelli sono fattori che non riguardano l'intimità della coppia. Sono tragedie che accadono anche se sei solo come un cane.
> 
> Ma cose come:
> - tradimento
> ...



Mi dispiace  (per te perché non ti sono di conforto e per tutti coloro che vogliono.inimizzare) ma sono d'accordo in te. Tutte le difficoltà disgrazie elencate sono eventi non piacevoli che se si è in coppia si pensa di affrontare in due da alleati che si fidano l'uno dell'altra, il tradimento spezza l'alleanza.


----------



## kikko64 (17 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace  (per te perché non ti sono di conforto e per tutti coloro che vogliono.inimizzare) ma sono d'accordo in te. Tutte le difficoltà disgrazie elencate sono eventi non piacevoli che *se si è in coppia si pensa di affrontare in due da alleati che si fidano l'uno dell'altra, il tradimento spezza l'alleanza.*


Non sono d'accordo, specie con l'ultima affermazione.
Sono proprio le *"Grandi"* difficoltà della vita che, se affrontate in coppia, possono far superare quelle che al confronto appariranno come "piccole" difficoltà (vedi il "quasi-tradimento" della moglie di Ross).
L'alleanza che si crea nella coppia quando, *unita*, riesce a superare anche quelle che qui sono state definite "disgrazie" (che però altro non sono che altri aspetti del nostro vivere da "esseri umani") io la chiamo "Amore" ... 
.. e l'Amore se ne frega dei tradimenti !!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, specie con l'ultima affermazione.
> Sono proprio le *"Grandi"* difficoltà della vita che, se affrontate in coppia, possono far superare quelle che al confronto appariranno come "piccole" difficoltà (vedi il "quasi-tradimento" della moglie di Ross).
> L'alleanza che si crea nella coppia quando, *unita*, riesce a superare anche quelle che qui sono state definite "disgrazie" (che però altro non sono che altri aspetti del nostro vivere da "esseri umani") io la chiamo "Amore" ...
> .. e l'Amore se ne frega dei tradimenti !!


Se ti fidi.
Io non mi sarei e non mi sono più fidata.
E col cavolo che avevo l'amore per mantenere l'alleanza.

Mi sa che la cattiva sono io :carneval:


----------



## wyoming71 (17 Marzo 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non posso che essere d'accordo con te ...
> Io lo so ... l'ho vissuto e lo continuo a vivere ... tutti i giorni ...
> Lei mi ha tradito ? Sì lo ha fatto !
> L'ho perdonata ? Sì l'ho fatto ! E di fronte al una sua disperata richiesta di aiuto ... le sono stato e le sono vicino ...
> Il passato non conta ... non si può cambiare ... tanto vale girare pagina e ricominciare da oggi ... bisogna utilizzare le proprie energie per vivere e lottare nel presente ... vivere l'oggi per poter continuate a vivere domani.


grande! anche mia moglie alla fine aveva un disperato bisogno di aiuto. Certo all'inizio è difficile perché senza forze e senza stima è difficile già pensare solo a se stessi....l'idea di dover aiutare chi ti ha fatto del male.....è uno sforzo enorme. Prendendo consapevolezza, elaborando e con la ferma volontà di entrambi  se ne può uscire. Tu da quello che leggo ci sei riuscito e ti ammiro. Io ci sono riuscito in parte perché, come detto, ogni tanto ho bisogno di "respirare".....


----------



## kikko64 (17 Marzo 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> grande! anche mia moglie alla fine aveva un disperato bisogno di aiuto. Certo all'inizio è difficile perché senza forze e senza stima è difficile già pensare solo a se stessi....l'idea di dover aiutare chi ti ha fatto del male.....è uno sforzo enorme. Prendendo consapevolezza, elaborando e con la ferma volontà di entrambi  se ne può uscire. Tu da quello che leggo ci sei riuscito e ti ammiro. Io ci sono riuscito in parte perché, come detto, ogni tanto ho bisogno di "respirare".....


Io non sono da ammirare ... mi sono solo trovato nella condizione di _*dover*_ fare una scelta ... 
Una scelta che sapevo già in partenza mi avrebbe obbligato a "lascia perdere" il passato, ad ignorare la mia frustrazione, la mia rabbia, il mio dolore e ad "entrare" nella vita di mia moglie che aveva bisogno del mio sostegno ... che chiedeva il mio sostegno.
Ho soltanto fatto la scelta che credevo (e credo) la migliore *per me e per la mia coscienza* ... e non mi sono pentito. 

Se e quando avrai voglia e tempo di leggere la mia storia vedrai che "qualche boccata di ossigeno" me la sono presa anch'io ... forse non è esattamente quello che intendevi Tu ... ma anche io sono un essere umano come tutti gli altri, con le debolezze ed i difetti (ma anche qualche pregio) che ci contraddistinguono ...


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2016)

*No*

E no però scusate.Io faccio fatica a capire.A leggervi sembra veramente di leggere di donne bisognose di aiuto,che invocano aiuto,da un letto di ospedale aventi bisogno di assistenza fisica e psicologica.
Fermi un attimo.
Parliamo di donne che adulte e vaccinate che hanno tradito ripetutamente e DOPO chiedono aiuto.....ai loro mariti,chiedono di essere capite.....MA DOPO.
E allora aiutatemi a capireerchè non prima?
ma quando hanno deciso di TRADIRE....tutto bene?nessun aiuto?mi spiegate sto passaggio...io son di legno.


----------



## kikko64 (17 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no però scusate.Io faccio fatica a capire.A leggervi sembra veramente di leggere di donne bisognose di aiuto,*che invocano aiuto,da un letto di ospedale* aventi bisogno di assistenza fisica e psicologica.
> Fermi un attimo.
> Parliamo di donne che adulte e vaccinate che hanno tradito ripetutamente e DOPO chiedono aiuto.....ai loro mariti,chiedono di essere capite.....MA DOPO.
> E allora aiutatemi a capireerchè non prima?
> ma quando hanno deciso di TRADIRE....tutto bene?nessun aiuto?mi spiegate sto passaggio...io son di legno.


Lo sto ripetendo da un po' ... se la tua compagna/o ... magari di una vita ... che ti ha tradito ... ti chiede aiuto ... lo chiede a TE ... non ai suoi amanti ... lo chiede a TE perché sa che TU e solo TU sei in grado di darle l'aiuto di cui ha bisogno ... TU CHE FARESTI ??? 

Tutto sta in quello che risponderai a questa domanda ... io la _*MIA *_risposta l'ho data ... e la risposta dipende solo ed unicamente da quanto si è disposti a sacrificare di se stessi per il bene (fisico o psicologico poco importa) di quella persona ... a prescindere dal passato ... "dopotutto, domani è un altro giorno." (cit. Rossella O'hara - Via col Vento).

Tutto qui.


----------



## wyoming71 (17 Marzo 2016)

oscuro capisco il tuo ragionamento e prima la pensavo così anche io.

Io non sono stato esente da colpe, ne ho preso atto. Mi sono guardato dentro e ho cercato di capire cosa "anche" io avevo sbagliato. Ho fatto un percorso su ME stesso. Certo, dirai, mi ha tradito e ci poteva pensare prima. Vero! su questo non discuto e anzi.....è e lo è stata la causa del mio grandissimo dolore. Ma poi bisogna farsi la domanda. Resto/vado? Se resto perchè? Lei vuole che resto o vuole stare con l'altro? Lei ha scelto me.....prima ancora che io le dicessi che avevo scelto di restare.

Se hai letto la mia storia avrai capito che soffriva di bipolarità, questo effetto si è aggravato negli anni....per una serie di cause....portandola a una forma di depressione che passa da stati di esaltazione a periodi più o meno lunghi di totale estraneità. In questi due anni con il mio aiuto e l'aiuto esterno questi sintomi/effetti si sono notevolmente attenuati, non passati. Io ho imparato a combattere e interpretare questi cambiamenti d'umore.

All'inizio del viaggio non ero sicuro che sarebbe andato tutto bene per cui ho lavorato tanto su me stesso per essere pronto a tutte le eventualità.


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> oscuro capisco il tuo ragionamento e prima la pensavo così anche io.
> 
> Io non sono stato esente da colpe, ne ho preso atto. Mi sono guardato dentro e ho cercato di capire cosa "anche" io avevo sbagliato. Ho fatto un percorso su ME stesso. Certo, dirai, mi ha tradito e ci poteva pensare prima. Vero! su questo non discuto e anzi.....è e lo è stata la causa del mio grandissimo dolore. Ma poi bisogna farsi la domanda. Resto/vado? Se resto perchè? Lei vuole che resto o vuole stare con l'altro? Lei ha scelto me.....prima ancora che io le dicessi che avevo scelto di restare.
> 
> ...


Non ho letto la tua storia e non la leggerò perché mi fa star male già questo tuo post :triste:
Mi spiace tanto per te, davvero tanto credimi, ma una bipolare la può aiutare (aiutare non guarire eh) solo la cura di un bravo psichiatra, chi le sta vicino può solo controllare e spingerla a prendere le medicine, perché interrompono e pensano di non averne bisogno. Il sesso per loro è il miglior farmaco naturale, da qui i tradimenti... 
Chi gli sta vicino, cercando di aiutarli, si lascia sottrarre linfa vitale giorno dopo giorno, anno dopo anno...

Sono dura, lo so, ma esattamente sei anni fa se ne andava mio fratello, aveva sposato una bipolare che gli ha dato dolori, preoccupazioni, mortificazioni... penso non sia un caso si sia ammalato di cancro. 
Lei, che minacciava sempre di suicidarsi, non si è suicidata in questi 6 anni.


----------



## Diletta (17 Marzo 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non posso che essere d'accordo con te ...
> Io lo so ... l'ho vissuto e lo continuo a vivere ... tutti i giorni ...
> Lei mi ha tradito ? Sì lo ha fatto !
> L'ho perdonata ? Sì l'ho fatto ! E di fronte al una sua disperata richiesta di aiuto ... le sono stato e le sono vicino ...
> *Il passato non conta ... non si può cambiare .*.. tanto vale girare pagina e ricominciare da oggi ... bisogna utilizzare le proprie energie per vivere e lottare nel presente ... vivere l'oggi per poter continuate a vivere domani.




Kikko,
sul 'non si può cambiare' sono perfettamente d'accordo.
Sul 'il passato non conta' ecco, ho qualche difficoltà...
Il passato, per me, conterebbe eccome, devo invece raccontarmela sul fatto che non conta...ma la ritengo una forzatura.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Lo sto ripetendo da un po' ... se la tua compagna/o ... magari di una vita ... che ti ha tradito ... ti chiede aiuto ... lo chiede a TE ... non ai suoi amanti ... lo chiede a TE perché sa che TU e solo TU sei in grado di darle l'aiuto di cui ha bisogno ... TU CHE FARESTI ???
> 
> Tutto sta in quello che risponderai a questa domanda ... io la _*MIA *_risposta l'ho data ... e la risposta dipende solo ed unicamente da quanto si è disposti a sacrificare di se stessi per il bene (fisico o psicologico poco importa) di quella persona ... a prescindere dal passato ... "dopotutto, domani è un altro giorno." (cit. Rossella O'hara - Via col Vento).
> 
> Tutto qui.


Aridaje.
Sono il suo uomo magari è fisiologico chiederlo a me,persona con cui è più in confidenza.
Non capisco perchè chiederlo a me dopo.Della serie,ma quando usciva  a trombare in giro non aveva bisogno di aiuto,poi dopo i fattacci,ripetuti,mi chiede aiuto,e kikko qualcosa non mi torna.
Ed io capisco che avete i vostri interessi a farle tornare,ma le fate tornare voi.......ad essere sinceri sti concetti non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



wyoming71 ha detto:


> oscuro capisco il tuo ragionamento e prima la pensavo così anche io.
> 
> Io non sono stato esente da colpe, ne ho preso atto. Mi sono guardato dentro e ho cercato di capire cosa "anche" io avevo sbagliato. Ho fatto un percorso su ME stesso. Certo, dirai, mi ha tradito e ci poteva pensare prima. Vero! su questo non discuto e anzi.....è e lo è stata la causa del mio grandissimo dolore. Ma poi bisogna farsi la domanda. Resto/vado? Se resto perchè? Lei vuole che resto o vuole stare con l'altro? Lei ha scelto me.....prima ancora che io le dicessi che avevo scelto di restare.
> 
> ...


Sincero?la verità è che non c'è mai un buon motivo per tradire,c'è sempre la volontà di farlo,l'egoismo di farlo,che ti fa apparire validi i motivi più astrusi.


----------



## mistral (17 Marzo 2016)

Io ho deciso di fare la stessa cosa.Rimanere o non buttare fuori casa se preferite.
Ai tempi ho preferito non prendere decisioni affrettate anche se la voglia di fare un casino infernale l'avrei avuta eccome.Per esempio essendo al corrente di alcuni vizietti segreti  dell'amichetta di mio marito(Che lui ignorava) la mia vendetta, che mi sarei goduta dalla riva del fiume  sarebbe stata quella di lasciarglielo  nelle grinfie ,tanto lui si beveva tutti i drammi di lei e i suoi salamelecchi quindi avrebbe avuto modo di accalappiarlo senza difficoltà .Prima o poi,magari con un piccolo "aiutino "avrebbe aperto gli infanti occhietti  e mi sarebbe passato davanti sul fiume con il suo pugno di mosche.Ma per fare questo giochetto non ci sarebbero dovuti essere figli di mezzo e quindi ho deciso di sopprimerli...........sto scherzando ovviamente,scusate la divagazione ma ancora adesso immagino la scena in cui la verginella innocente sarebbe stata svelata e mio marito geloso e possessivo come Otello avrebbe avuto un rospo da 50 kg da ingoiare..Tornando seri,in primis volevo che i figli mai avessero saputo perché inevitabilmente avrebbero giudicato e delegittimato il padre ,con gravi ripercussioni sulla loro formazione.Erano e sono adolescenti,già ammazzerebbero i genitori in odore di santità ,figuriamoci un genitore traditore.Avrei  dovuto decidere  per me,per tre figli ,per mio marito,per i miei cari e quelli di mio marito.Il tempo per ragionarci era d'obbligo.
Ho deciso di vedere cosa aveva portato o tolto questo tradimento .Visto il periodo di crisi antecedente che in buona parte ha reso il terreno fertile ,mi sono ripromessa di non accettare più comportamenti da parte sua che mi avevano fatta arrivare al limite della sopportazione e dell'indifferenza ,dai nostri lunghi ,lunghissimi discorsi sono emerse anche le cose che a lui pesavano che nella sua incapacità di esternarle le aveva rese motivo di bronci ,ripicche e malcontento.
Beh,dopo due anni direi che il bilancio é estremamente positivo ,mai tornerei indietro.La nostra vita di coppia ne ha infinitamente giovato ,sappiamo molte più cose di noi,ciò che ci fa stare bene e ciò che ci fa stare male.Siamo molto cambiati,lui assolutamente in meglio,io sotto certi aspetti in peggio ,peggio per lui ma meglio per me.In ogni caso non mi impongo di dimenticare anzi,mi torna utile avere bene presente il fattaccio,ogni tanto i santi li faccio scendere dal paradiso ma li facevo scendere anche nei periodacci antecedenti al fatto,quando mi domandavo chi me lo aveva fatto fare di sposarmi con lui che era completamente cambiato o forse cambiato troppo poco dai 17 anni,età in cui lo avevo conosciuto.
Mi Sento di dire che i tradimenti non sono tutti uguali,sia durante che dopo.Il dopo comunque resta fondamentale e se il traditore non vuole perdere il partner deve faticare e camminare su gusci d'uovo senza romperli,se é convincente ,tutto può tornare a posto con i dovuti arrangiamenti.
La cosa su cui mi sento di scuoterti é la parte sessuale della vostra relazione.Se vuoi stare con lei,perché punirti?
Non vedere il sesso come un favore che fai a lei ma come un piacere che prendi per te.Le prime volte lascia che sia solo sacrosanto "svuota coglioni" ,supera il blocco e poi ciò che verrà dopo lo valuterai al momento.Per ora fai sesso che a far l'amore c'è tempo.La cicatrice ......quella rimane in bella vista ,ti fa ricordare chi te l'ha fatta e non è del tutto inutile,lì la pelle é più dura.


----------



## Ross (17 Marzo 2016)

Ciao Mistral, non conoscevo la tua storia.

Sono colpito dal fatto che il tuo rimanere abbia un saldo tanto positivo. 
In altre storie ho trovato più tristezza, rassegnazione o frustrazione...

Grazie per esserti raccontata, qui.


----------



## Diletta (18 Marzo 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Io ho deciso di fare la stessa cosa.Rimanere o non buttare fuori casa se preferite.
> Ai tempi ho preferito non prendere decisioni affrettate anche se la voglia di fare un casino infernale l'avrei avuta eccome.Per esempio essendo al corrente di alcuni vizietti segreti  dell'amichetta di mio marito(Che lui ignorava) la mia vendetta, che mi sarei goduta dalla riva del fiume  sarebbe stata quella di lasciarglielo  nelle grinfie ,tanto lui si beveva tutti i drammi di lei e i suoi salamelecchi quindi avrebbe avuto modo di accalappiarlo senza difficoltà .Prima o poi,magari con un piccolo "aiutino "avrebbe aperto gli infanti occhietti  e mi sarebbe passato davanti sul fiume con il suo pugno di mosche.Ma per fare questo giochetto non ci sarebbero dovuti essere figli di mezzo e quindi ho deciso di sopprimerli...........sto scherzando ovviamente,scusate la divagazione ma ancora adesso immagino la scena in cui la verginella innocente sarebbe stata svelata e mio marito geloso e possessivo come Otello avrebbe avuto un rospo da 50 kg da ingoiare..Tornando seri,in primis volevo che i figli mai avessero saputo perché inevitabilmente avrebbero giudicato e delegittimato il padre ,con gravi ripercussioni sulla loro formazione.Erano e sono adolescenti,già ammazzerebbero i genitori in odore di santità ,figuriamoci un genitore traditore.Avrei  dovuto decidere  per me,per tre figli ,per mio marito,per i miei cari e quelli di mio marito.Il tempo per ragionarci era d'obbligo.
> Ho deciso di vedere cosa aveva portato o tolto questo tradimento .Visto il periodo di crisi antecedente che in buona parte ha reso il terreno fertile ,mi sono ripromessa di non accettare più comportamenti da parte sua che mi avevano fatta arrivare al limite della sopportazione e dell'indifferenza ,dai nostri lunghi ,lunghissimi discorsi sono emerse anche le cose che a lui pesavano che nella sua incapacità di esternarle le aveva rese motivo di bronci ,ripicche e malcontento.
> Beh,dopo due anni direi che il bilancio é estremamente positivo ,mai tornerei indietro.La nostra vita di coppia ne ha infinitamente giovato ,sappiamo molte più cose di noi,ciò che ci fa stare bene e ciò che ci fa stare male.Siamo molto cambiati,lui assolutamente in meglio,io sotto certi aspetti in peggio ,peggio per lui ma meglio per me.In ogni caso non mi impongo di dimenticare anzi,mi torna utile avere bene presente il fattaccio,ogni tanto i santi li faccio scendere dal paradiso ma li facevo scendere anche nei periodacci antecedenti al fatto,quando mi domandavo chi me lo aveva fatto fare di sposarmi con lui che era completamente cambiato o forse cambiato troppo poco dai 17 anni,età in cui lo avevo conosciuto.
> ...




Meravigliosa Mistral!
E' sempre così bello leggerti e così rincuorante, grazie!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2016)

È così rincuorante leggere di chi si tiene in casa e nel letto una persona che disprezza. Ma le vacanze che fanno invidiare dai conoscenti valgono qualche fastidio.


----------



## wyoming71 (18 Marzo 2016)

Mistral, sulla parte sessuale ci sto lavorando.....sono cosciente che prima o poi dovrò fare un passo decisivo in questo senso perché non è possibile andare avanti così. Fino a poco tempo fa lo vedevo come una cosa negativa, sporca.....parlando con la psicologa le dicevo che tutto si riduceva al sesso, sempre e solo sesso. Si tradisce.....sesso. Quello o quella mi guarda con attenzione.....perché mi vuole portare a letto. Peggio degli animali.

Nessuno guarda in faccia a nessuno. In quel periodo stavo lottando con mia moglie perché non si facesse del male.....era già in cura da anni e stavamo attraversando un periodo nerissimo. Suoceri...., lei e io che ero sul punto di scoppiare....

Come ho avuto modo di raccontare, io questa persona (l'altro) l'avevo sentita per telefono......gli avevo chiesto se si rendeva conto che mia moglie era malata, che era in cura, che si autoinfliggeva dolore fisico.......risposta SI....lo avevo visto, anche i segni..... ma tanto che "cazzo" mene frega.....a me andava bene così.

La mia è diventata un po una lotta a questa società malata, dettata dalla conquista a qualsiasi costo.....dal passare sopra tutto e sopra tutti.....fregandosene delle conseguenze. Già le conseguenze.

Due mesi orsono inizia una nuova collega qui da noi.....carina, sposata....colleghi in subbuglio a scommettere chi se la sarebbe portata a letto. Entro nella discussione e dico loro che mi fanno.....vabbè.....risultato....che perdente che sei.....ma cosa te ne frega tanto mica te la devi sposare. Lo so di queste cose si discute tutti i giorni....gli squali ci sono in ogni ufficio....in ogni luogo..... ma mi sono trattenuto dal picchiarlo selvaggiamente. Così....tanto non ci dobbiamo mica sposare....dico io.

Dopo il perdono e il periodo di assestamento, se così possiamo dire, è scattata in me la modalità "figlio di p*"*+"....

Questo è attualmente il mio problema. Premetto che ho sempre avuto un ottimo rapporto con il sesso, non vorrei essere frainteso.

Non voglio essere un animale........(sarei un pessimo amante)...... vorrei tornare anche con i sentimenti e tornare veramente con tutto me stesso. Questo sto cercando di fare. Il marito non la brutta copia dell'amante.......per questo mi prendo del tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> Mistral, sulla parte sessuale ci sto lavorando.....sono cosciente che prima o poi dovrò fare un passo decisivo in questo senso perché non è possibile andare avanti così. Fino a poco tempo fa lo vedevo come una cosa negativa, sporca.....parlando con la psicologa le dicevo che tutto si riduceva al sesso, sempre e solo sesso. Si tradisce.....sesso. Quello o quella mi guarda con attenzione.....perché mi vuole portare a letto. Peggio degli animali.
> 
> Nessuno guarda in faccia a nessuno. In quel periodo stavo lottando con mia moglie perché non si facesse del male.....era già in cura da anni e stavamo attraversando un periodo nerissimo. Suoceri...., lei e io che ero sul punto di scoppiare....
> 
> ...


Non mi ricordo (non farmi tornare indietro) avete figli?
Mi dispiace tanto per una situazione senza dubbio pesante e difficile.


----------



## wyoming71 (18 Marzo 2016)

2 femmine di 15 e 11 anni, gli amori della mia vita. )


----------



## mistral (18 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È così rincuorante leggere di chi si tiene in casa e nel letto una persona che disprezza. Ma le vacanze che fanno invidiare dai conoscenti valgono qualche fastidio.


Brunetta credimi,lo dico davvero.Mi dispiace per te,la tua ricerca della perfezione nel genere umano (che non esiste)probabilmente ti ha fatta diventare così triste e disillusa,come chi ha vissuto ed é morto alla ricerca del Santo Graal e nel frattempo si é perso qualche ottimo calice di vino perché non ritenuto abbastanza.
Per essere così lapidaria nei confronti del prossimo dovrei arrogarmi il titolo di "donna perfetta",ebbene,faccio outing,non lo sono,a volte sono stata e sono una stronza  bastarda .
Nel frattempo ,tra una imperfezione e l'altra mi godo mio marito,la mia famiglia,perché no,la vacanza ,i giri in moto,sciare,nuotare,la mia passione per  l'elettronica,una giornata alla SPA,tante risate con gli amici,mi godo anche il positivo che il tradimento ha svelato,la ristrutturazione della casa....ti anticipo,ristrutturo quella di mattoni perché per quella emotiva la tua risposta in copia e incolla la sappiamo ormai tutti.
Mio marito non l'ho mai disprezzato,assolutamente ,sono stata molto incazzata con lui,ho detestato la cagata che ha fatto come ho detestato le mie.Al momento me lo tengo più che volentieri nel letto ,nessun "blocco " anzi.Che ti devo dire,mi sento amata non quanto,ma come voglio io ed é molto rilassante ed avvolgente.
Te lo dico con il cuore ,non cercare di incollare addosso a tutti la tua incapacità di perdonare perché é orribile essere come te.
Poi,se stai vivendo una vita piena e fantastica tra te e la tua perfezione e la tua cerchia di infallibili,siamo tutti felicissimi.


----------



## mistral (18 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È così rincuorante leggere di chi si tiene in casa e nel letto una persona che disprezza. Ma le vacanze che fanno invidiare dai conoscenti valgono qualche fastidio.


Ah scusa,altra cosa,sono tre anni o forse due che non vado in vacanza......ho la fila di conoscenti che mi invidiano per questo mio periodo di riflessione
in ogni caso ,se la vuoi mettere sull'invidia ho casa con piscina di mia proprietà e mi mantengo da sola i miei sfizi,quindi secondo il tuo metro di giudizio anche liberandomi del verme nel mio letto dovrei continuare ad essere invidiata il giusto e mantenere il mio status.Il problema é che se lo caccio ,anche lui tornerebbe a casa sua e giuro che la sua piscina é di 15 metri (la mia solo 12).....quindi effettivamente qualcosa ci perderei .Questi calcoli mi stanno sfinendo....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Brunetta credimi,lo dico davvero.Mi dispiace per te,la tua ricerca della perfezione nel genere umano (che non esiste)probabilmente ti ha fatta diventare così triste e disillusa,come chi ha vissuto ed é morto alla ricerca del Santo Graal e nel frattempo si é perso qualche ottimo calice di vino perché non ritenuto abbastanza.
> Per essere così lapidaria nei confronti del prossimo dovrei arrogarmi il titolo di "donna perfetta",ebbene,faccio outing,non lo sono,a volte sono stata e sono una stronza  bastarda .
> Nel frattempo ,tra una imperfezione e l'altra mi godo mio marito,la mia famiglia,perché no,la vacanza ,i giri in moto,sciare,nuotare,la mia passione per  l'elettronica,una giornata alla SPA,tante risate con gli amici,mi godo anche il positivo che il tradimento ha svelato,la ristrutturazione della casa....ti anticipo,ristrutturo quella di mattoni perché per quella emotiva la tua risposta in copia e incolla la sappiamo ormai tutti.
> Mio marito non l'ho mai disprezzato,assolutamente ,sono stata molto incazzata con lui,ho detestato la cagata che ha fatto come ho detestato le mie.Al momento me lo tengo più che volentieri nel letto ,nessun "blocco " anzi.Che ti devo dire,mi sento amata non quanto,ma come voglio io ed é molto rilassante ed avvolgente.
> ...





mistral ha detto:


> Ah scusa,altra cosa,sono tre anni o forse due che non vado in vacanza......ho la fila di conoscenti che mi invidiano per questo mio periodo di riflessione
> in ogni caso ,se la vuoi mettere sull'invidia ho casa con piscina di mia proprietà e mi mantengo da sola i miei sfizi,quindi secondo il tuo metro di giudizio anche liberandomi del verme nel mio letto dovrei continuare ad essere invidiata il giusto e mantenere il mio status.Il problema é che se lo caccio ,anche lui tornerebbe a casa sua e giuro che la sua piscina é di 15 metri (la mia solo 12).....quindi effettivamente qualcosa ci perderei .Questi calcoli mi stanno sfinendo....


Il disprezzo l'hai descritto tu in moltissimi post, non me lo sono sognato.
E certo ognuno vive la vita che vuole.
Se poi in quel commento, senza citazione, ti sei riconosciuta è un problema di specchi tuo.


----------



## mistral (18 Marzo 2016)

Non credo che io o chiunque abbia letto la tua replica a Diletta che rispondeva a me ,sia così idiota da non capire a chi hai indirizzato la tua pillola di saggezza.
Mi ripeto ,mi fai tanta tristezza e credimi,non lo dico per polemica.
Trasudi così tanta amarezza,disillusione,astio ,hai così tanto desiderio di demolire chiunque pensi di essere in grado di fare ciò che a te non é riuscito che mi impedisce di "incazzarmi " con te.
Ma quando smetterai di punirti e di cercare scuse di imperfezione per non farti avvicinare,ok stare vicino all'uscita di sicurezza ma non fuori ,ti perdi lo spettacolo che c'è dentro,magari ti piace.Provaci a sentirti umana e fallibile.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Non credo che io o chiunque abbia letto la tua replica a Diletta che rispondeva a me ,sia così idiota da non capire a chi hai indirizzato la tua pillola di saggezza.
> Mi ripeto ,mi fai tanta tristezza e credimi,non lo dico per polemica.
> Trasudi così tanta amarezza,disillusione,astio ,hai così tanto desiderio di demolire chiunque pensi di essere in grado di fare ciò che a te non é riuscito che mi impedisce di "incazzarmi " con te.
> Ma quando smetterai di punirti e di cercare scuse di imperfezione per non farti avvicinare,ok stare vicino all'uscita di sicurezza ma non fuori ,ti perdi lo spettacolo che c'è dentro,magari ti piace.Provaci a sentirti umana e fallibile.


Grazie della comprensione e dell'augurio.


----------



## Ross (18 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta e Mistral: siete due donne che hanno fatto scelte precise. 
Giuste o sbagliate lo saprete quando potrete tirare un bilancio della vostra vita...tra qualche decennio.

Uno dei pensieri che continuo a pormi è propio rivolto al futuro, non al presente. Cosa vale la pena fare, allargando la visione sulla vita intera?


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2016)

*Ross*



Ross ha detto:


> Brunetta e Mistral: siete due donne che hanno fatto scelte precise.
> Giuste o sbagliate lo saprete quando potrete tirare un bilancio della vostra vita...tra qualche decennio.
> 
> Uno dei pensieri che continuo a pormi e propio rivolto al futuro, non al presente. Cosa vale la pena fare, allargando la visione sulla vita intera?


Il futuro non esiste,non è nella nostra disponibilità.


----------



## brenin (18 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Brunetta e Mistral: siete due donne che hanno fatto scelte precise.
> Giuste o sbagliate lo saprete quando potrete tirare un bilancio della vostra vita...tra qualche decennio.
> 
> Uno dei pensieri che continuo a pormi e propio rivolto al futuro, non al presente. Cosa vale la pena fare, allargando la visione sulla vita intera?


Penso che se saprai aspettare,la risposta ti arriverà da sola.


----------



## MariLea (18 Marzo 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Non credo che io o chiunque abbia letto la tua replica a Diletta che rispondeva a me ,sia così idiota da non capire a chi hai indirizzato la tua pillola di saggezza.
> Mi ripeto ,mi fai tanta tristezza e credimi,non lo dico per polemica.
> Trasudi così tanta amarezza,disillusione,astio ,hai così tanto desiderio di demolire chiunque pensi di essere in grado di fare ciò che a te non é riuscito che *mi impedisce di "incazzarmi " con te.*
> Ma quando smetterai di punirti e di cercare scuse di imperfezione per non farti avvicinare,ok stare vicino all'uscita di sicurezza ma non fuori ,ti perdi lo spettacolo che c'è dentro,magari ti piace.Provaci a sentirti umana e fallibile.


meno male che sei serena, contenta, niente acidità   e soprattutto non ti incazzi :condom:


----------



## kikko64 (18 Marzo 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Brunetta credimi,lo dico davvero.Mi dispiace per te,la tua ricerca della perfezione nel genere umano (che non esiste)probabilmente ti ha fatta diventare così triste e disillusa,come chi ha vissuto ed é morto alla ricerca del Santo Graal e nel frattempo si é perso qualche ottimo calice di vino perché non ritenuto abbastanza.
> Per essere così lapidaria nei confronti del prossimo dovrei arrogarmi il titolo di "donna perfetta",ebbene,faccio outing,non lo sono,a volte sono stata e sono una stronza  bastarda .
> Nel frattempo ,tra una imperfezione e l'altra mi godo mio marito,la mia famiglia,perché no,la vacanza ,i giri in moto,sciare,nuotare,la mia passione per  l'elettronica,una giornata alla SPA,tante risate con gli amici,mi godo anche il positivo che il tradimento ha svelato,la ristrutturazione della casa....ti anticipo,ristrutturo quella di mattoni perché per quella emotiva la tua risposta in copia e incolla la sappiamo ormai tutti.
> Mio marito non l'ho mai disprezzato,assolutamente ,sono stata molto incazzata con lui,ho detestato la cagata che ha fatto come ho detestato le mie.Al momento me lo tengo più che volentieri nel letto ,nessun "blocco " anzi.Che ti devo dire,mi sento amata non quanto,ma come voglio io ed é molto rilassante ed avvolgente.
> ...


Sono in totale accordo con quanto scrivi ... (ovviamente a parti invertite).

Noi tutti siamo esseri umani ed in quanto tali non agiamo per istinto, ma per volontà ... abbiamo "la libertà di scegliere" quali azioni intraprendere e questa libertà di scelta ha come diretta conseguenza la possibilità di commettere degli errori ... 
Solo senza libertà di scelta diventeremo degli esseri perfetti, che non commettono errori (faccio notare che le dittature si basano esattamente su questo concetto) ... 
Io mi chiedo : "siamo disposti a rinunciare al nostro _*libero arbitrio*_ in cambio della perfezione? " 

Rispondendo poi ad un messaggio precedente, qualcuno ha bollato i traditori come degli "egoisti" perché pensano solo a se stessi, ma non è forse una forma di egoismo anche "pretendere" la fedeltà altrui quasi fosse un diritto acquisito ??
Troppe volte ho percepito nelle coppie la richiesta di "fedeltà" come una cosa più legata al concetto di proprietà "tu sei MIA moglie/MIO marito e mi DEVI essere fedele" che al concetto di rispetto "io merito il Tuo rispetto, quindi merito la TUA fedeltà".
I fedeli (io per primo ... quando lo ero) sono proprio così sicuri di essersi sempre "meritati" il rispetto da parte del proprio compagno/a ??
Perché è inutile nascondersi dietro un dito : il tradimento è spesso figlio di un malessere che spesso rifiutiamo di accettare perché non ne sappiamo/vogliamo cogliere i "segnali deboli" addossando, altrettanto spesso, al traditore tutte le "colpe". 

Una volta un Tizio, vedendo una folla che si accingeva a lapidare un'adultera come prescriveva la legge (ed in alcuni luoghi prescrive ancora - ndr) disse : "Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra !"


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2016)

Ci sono interventi che sono una tale insalata russa che vanno da facciamo un po' come ci pare a Gesù come pare a me che mi fanno sentire come Cacciari verso le 23:carneval:.
Non avendo la cultura né il carisma di Cacciari cerco di rileggere e capire.


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sono in totale accordo con quanto scrivi ... (ovviamente a parti invertite).
> 
> Noi tutti siamo esseri umani ed in quanto tali non agiamo per istinto, ma per volontà ... abbiamo "la libertà di scegliere" quali azioni intraprendere e questa libertà di scelta ha come diretta conseguenza la possibilità di commettere degli errori ...
> Solo senza libertà di scelta diventeremo degli esseri perfetti, che non commettono errori (faccio notare che le dittature si basano esattamente su questo concetto) ...
> ...


Il merito non c'enta un cazzo in queste faccende.

Tutti ci meritiamo, -a prescindere- di essere rispettati.


----------



## MariLea (18 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono interventi che sono una tale insalata russa che vanno da facciamo un po' come ci pare a Gesù come pare a me che mi fanno sentire come Cacciari verso le 23:carneval:.
> Non avendo la cultura né il carisma di Cacciari cerco di rileggere e capire.


:rofl:


----------



## MariLea (18 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il merito non c'enta un cazzo in queste faccende.
> 
> Tutti ci meritiamo, -a prescindere- di essere rispettati.


Esatta_mente :up:


----------



## kikko64 (18 Marzo 2016)

*Arrivederci ...*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Esatta_mente :up:


Ok ho capito, ho capito, non sono poi così ottuso (almeno non più di tanti altri) ... 
E' abbastanza evidente che qui dentro ci sono OPINIONI e opinioni ...

Se poi la mettiamo sul piano culturale ... consapevole della mia IMMENSA ignoranza ... mi inchino di fronte all'altrui grandezza ... e vi saluto cordialmente.

P.S. chi vuole, sa dove trovarmi.


----------



## MariLea (18 Marzo 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ok ho capito, ho capito, non sono poi così ottuso (almeno non più di tanti altri) ...
> E' abbastanza evidente che qui dentro ci sono OPINIONI e opinioni ...
> 
> Se poi la mettiamo sul piano culturale ... consapevole della mia IMMENSA ignoranza ... mi inchino di fronte all'altrui grandezza ... e vi saluto cordialmente.
> ...


Ho capito, ho capito, un altro sereno e tranquillo... 
perché tu non meritavi rispetto? 
tua moglie non merita rispetto?
ma di che parli? e ti offendi pure... bah!


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ok ho capito, ho capito, non sono poi così ottuso (almeno non più di tanti altri) ...
> E' abbastanza evidente che qui dentro ci sono OPINIONI e opinioni ...
> 
> Se poi la mettiamo sul piano culturale ... consapevole della mia IMMENSA ignoranza ... mi inchino di fronte all'altrui grandezza ... e vi saluto cordialmente.
> ...


Non ho capito da cosa ti senti toccato, stai tranquillo, non succede mica niente e nessuno ti ha dato dell' ignorante.

Devi solo capire secondo me che il rispetto non è una cosa che si merita, tutti abbiamo dignità per riceverne da chiunque, anche dai nostri compagni.


----------



## Diletta (18 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Brunetta e Mistral: siete due donne che hanno fatto scelte precise.
> *Giuste o sbagliate lo saprete quando potrete tirare un bilancio della vostra vita...tra qualche decennio.*
> 
> Uno dei pensieri che continuo a pormi è propio rivolto al futuro, non al presente. Cosa vale la pena fare, allargando la visione sulla vita intera?



Sì, ma senza aspettare tutto questo tempo per il bilancio della nostra vita, si può arrivare a capire quello che è meglio per noi già molto prima, valutando con la testa e lasciando parlare il cuore.
Oppure, dopo essere giunti all'ultima spiaggia e cioè al distacco logistico.
Io sono dovuta arrivare a questo per capire cosa volevo e l'ho capito principalmente da come mi mancava.    
Da come ci mancavamo l'un l'altra.
E così continuo il mio percorso alla ricerca del perdono, ma, nel frattempo, penso a vivere e a godermi dei bei momenti con lui e non solo.


----------



## Diletta (18 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho capito da cosa ti senti toccato, stai tranquillo, non succede mica niente e nessuno ti ha dato dell' ignorante.
> 
> Devi solo capire secondo me che* il rispetto non è una cosa che si merita,* tutti abbiamo dignità per riceverne da chiunque, anche dai nostri compagni.



Bè, punti di vista...
Anche il rispetto, secondo me, lo si può meritare più o meno.
Chi è vessato e oppresso dall'altro e ci sono tanti modi per farlo, non merita tutto quel rispetto...
Ad ogni azione segue una reazione che potrebbe anche essere irrispettosa.


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, punti di vista...
> Anche il rispetto, secondo me, lo si può meritare più o meno.
> Chi è vessato e oppresso dall'altro e ci sono tanti modi per farlo, non merita tutto quel rispetto...
> Ad ogni azione segue una reazione che potrebbe anche essere irrispettosa.


Ma hai capito di cosa stai parlando?
Diletta, gli unici a pensare che alcune persone -in quanto persone-, esseri umani, non abbiano diritto a rispetto, a prescindere da quello che sono o che fanno erano i nazisti.
E poi vai anche a baciare i banchi delle chiese.


----------



## Circe (18 Marzo 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> dopo quasi 2 anni dal tradimento di mia moglie torno a scrivere per condividere con voi il mio percorso.
> Sto ancora con lei. Dopo qualche mese abbiamo iniziato un percorso con una terapeuta ed in seguito ho sentito la necessità di iniziarlo da solo perché non riuscivo a superare determinati scogli.
> ...


A me me sono passati 5 di anni. Il mio passato sta diventando appannato, la rabbia si è allentata, ho scelto la famiglia e in particolar modo i figli, il loro benessere. Il dolore ha lasciato il posto alla consapevolezza, al sapere che nessuno è indispensabile, che non si può controllare il mondo. La mia vita adesso è concentrata su di me. Non sono più la metà di un noi. Ci siamo io e poi c'è lui. Viviamo insieme, ma sono emotivamente concentrata su di me. Posso dire di essere una persona serena. Chi mi conosce mi ritiene allegra e solare. C'è un angolo del mio cuore che apro solo al mio terapeuta. Ma solo pour parler. Chi vuole vivere diversamente deve fare scelte diverse. Leggendoti mi sono rivista qualche anno fa..... il fatto che non abbiate rapporti sfalsa tutto. Perché a me hanno avuto e hanno importanza tutte le sensazioni del rapporto prima e dopo il sesso. Affronta anche quelle perché altrimenti non saprai mai se stai percorrendo un cammino che ti fa bene. Nei confronti di mio marito ho sviluppato una sorta di tenerezza, che si alterna ancora aime' a momenti rari di disprezzo. Ma ognuno di noi sceglie il lupo da nutrire ed io sto scegliendo di prendere la vita con positivita. Il resto lo scopriremo vivendo....in bocca al lupo per tutto.


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma hai capito di cosa stai parlando?
> Diletta, gli unici a pensare che alcune persone -in quanto persone-, esseri umani, non abbiano diritto a rispetto, a prescindere da quello che sono o che fanno erano i nazisti.
> E poi vai anche a baciare i banchi delle chiese.


mica solo i nazisti.    qualsiasi forma di totalitarismo, a partire dal Sant'Uffizio,passando per le pattuglie infernali della mattanza francese,i gulag,i laogai,etc....

non esiste un monopolio in questo senso.


----------



## Diletta (18 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma hai capito di cosa stai parlando?
> Diletta, gli unici a pensare che alcune persone -in quanto persone-, esseri umani, non abbiano diritto a rispetto, a prescindere da quello che sono o che fanno erano i nazisti.
> E poi vai anche a baciare i banchi delle chiese.




Calma spleen calma!
Se non sbaglio eravamo in tema di tradimento come esempio di non rispetto verso il partner.
E questo tipo di rispetto può mancare anche a seguito di comportamenti non edificanti da parte dell'altro.
Non solo il tradimento ferisce, si può ferire in tanti modi diversi che, alla lunga, fanno perdere quel tipo di rispetto che si deve avere per l'altro.
Si può tradire per esaperazione e colui che esaspera non è certo migliore del fedifrago.
Sono due mancanze di rispetto, cambiano solo le modalità.
In questi casi, sarebbe opportuno un bell'esame di coscienza che porterebbe a capire come, in un certo senso, ci si possa essere "meritati" tale mancanza di rispetto all'interno del rapporto.

Non c'entra nulla qui il concetto etico da te illustrato, con cui sono ovviamente d'accordo. I rapporti sentimentali sono un altro pianeta.


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Calma spleen calma!
> Se non sbaglio eravamo in tema di tradimento come esempio di non rispetto verso il partner.
> E questo tipo di rispetto può mancare anche a seguito di comportamenti non edificanti da parte dell'altro.
> Non solo il tradimento ferisce, si può ferire in tanti modi diversi che, alla lunga, fanno perdere quel tipo di rispetto che si deve avere per l'altro.
> ...


Su che pianeta? Marte?

Adesso anche l'etica flessibile ti sei inventata, preciso identico di quelli che ammazzano le donne perchè sono zoccole, o perchè vanno in giro da sole insomma, giustificazioni sopra giustificazioni.

Sono sempre più sconcertato di te, e non lo dico perchè io abbia dei motivi particolari, davvero.

Di la verità, tu fai parte di un esperimento sociale, vero?


----------



## mistral (18 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Brunetta e Mistral: siete due donne che hanno fatto scelte precise.
> Giuste o sbagliate lo saprete quando potrete tirare un bilancio della vostra vita...tra qualche decennio.
> 
> Uno dei pensieri che continuo a pormi è propio rivolto al futuro, non al presente. Cosa vale la pena fare, allargando la visione sulla vita intera?


Non abbiamo fatto scelte diverse,abbiamo avuto due situazioni diverse.
Se avessi avuto un marito che ogni tre per due cercava il modo di portarsi a letto chiunque avesse una vagina ,non avrei avuto molta scelta.Una cosa é un errore in 20 anni altro é uno stile di vita.


----------



## Ross (18 Marzo 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Non abbiamo fatto scelte diverse,abbiamo avuto due situazioni diverse.
> Se avessi avuto un marito che ogni tre per due cercava il modo di portarsi a letto chiunque avesse una vagina ,non avrei avuto molta scelta.Una cosa é un errore in 20 anni altro é uno stile di vita.


Non è poi una differenza così piccola...
Sono sempre stato favorevole a fare distinzioni e precisazioni. 

Poi cosa ognuno sia in grado di sopportare è un altro par de maniche...


----------



## Divì (18 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Su che pianeta? Marte?
> 
> Adesso anche l'etica flessibile ti sei inventata, preciso identico di quelli che ammazzano le donne perchè sono zoccole, o perchè vanno in giro da sole insomma, giustificazioni sopra giustificazioni.
> 
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## brenin (21 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho capito da cosa ti senti toccato, stai tranquillo, non succede mica niente e nessuno ti ha dato dell' ignorante.
> 
> Devi solo capire secondo me che *il rispetto non è una cosa che si merita, tutti abbiamo dignità per riceverne da chiunque, anche dai nostri compagni*.


Spleen scusa ma non ho capito il grassetto.


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Spleen scusa ma non ho capito il grassetto.


Il rispetto secondo me (e non solo me) è un valore assoluto, non relativo a comportamenti o modi di pensare. E si deve a tutti -indistintamente-, per il principio di pari dignità delle persone.

Se tu (generico) pensi che sia una cosa relativa e lo leghi al modo di essere o di comportarsi di qualcuno ti sentirai giustificato nei confronti di questa persona di ergerti da giudice e renderla oggetto di qualsiasi comportamento abitrario nei suoi confronti.

Es. Se subisci un tradimento sei giustificato a difenderti dal traditore separandoti, non a perseguitarlo, o picchiarlo o accopparlo (come facevano certi mariti col delitto d' onore).

I nazisti (e non solo loro) perseguitavano gli ebrei togliendo loro rispetto e dignità, relegandoli a razza inferiore, e questo rendeva possibile nella loro mentalità distorta qualsiasi nefandezza. 

Ho fatto due esempi estremi, non so' se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## brenin (21 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il rispetto secondo me (e non solo me) è un valore assoluto, non relativo a comportamenti o modi di pensare. E si deve a tutti -indistintamente-, per il principio di pari dignità delle persone.
> 
> Se tu (generico) pensi che sia una cosa relativa e lo leghi al modo di essere o di comportarsi di qualcuno ti sentirai giustificato nei confronti di questa persona di ergerti da giudice e renderla oggetto di qualsiasi comportamento abitrario nei suoi confronti.
> 
> ...


La penso diversamente.
Il diritto al rispetto,come la dignità ( secondo me ) lo si acquisisce alla nascita. E' poi compito di ognuno di noi fare in modo,durante il percorso della vita,di meritarsi e saper "conservare" entrambi.  Per quanto mi riguarda il non rispettare una persona non rende per niente implicito che voglia erigermi a giudice nei suoi confronti e neppure renderla oggetto di comportamenti arbitrari o violenti : semplicemente la ignoro e, in casi limiti, la disprezzo senza ricorso ad alcun tipo di violenza ( sia essa fisica o verbale ). Per quanto ovvio mi trovi d'accordo sui due esempi limite da te citati tenendo però ben separato un giudizio etico/morale da ingiustificabili atti di violenza .


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> La penso diversamente.
> *Il diritto al rispetto,come la dignità ( secondo me ) lo si acquisisce alla nascita*. E' poi compito di ognuno di noi fare in modo,durante il percorso della vita,di meritarsi e saper "conservare" entrambi.  Per quanto mi riguarda il non rispettare una persona non rende per niente implicito che voglia erigermi a giudice nei suoi confronti e neppure renderla oggetto di comportamenti arbitrari o violenti : semplicemente la ignoro e, in casi limiti, la disprezzo senza ricorso ad alcun tipo di violenza ( sia essa fisica o verbale ). Per quanto ovvio mi trovi d'accordo sui due esempi limite da te citati tenendo però ben separato un giudizio etico/morale da ingiustificabili atti di violenza .


Non sono del tutto sicuro che tu abbia capito quello che ho detto sai.

Se si acquisisce alla nascita come è vero ed è, nessuno e ripeto - nessuno - puo inficiare tale diritto, non i tuoi simili, che si sentono in diritto di scagliare la prima pietra.
Puoi essere l'essere più abbietto della terra, però non posso toglierti i tuoi diritti di -persona- posso difendermi da te ed è sacrosanto ma non posso toglierti dalla mia similitudine a te, come persona.
questo da Cesare Beccaria in poi.

Gli esempi che ti ho fatto sono sostanza perchè se tu togli dignità a chi ti è ostile o inviso e ne fai una regola, tu Brenin lo ignori e lo disprezzi senza violenza. Io Spleen con lo stesso principio potrei sentirmi in diritto di impugnare una pistola.


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2016)

*Speen*

perché ti ostini a non capire che nella coppia il rispetto cessa di essere un principio ideale e di conseguenza un concetto assoluto, ma è modulabile sulla base della coppia stessa?
Si può anche smettere di rispettarsi se si creano determinate condizioni per poi riprendere a farlo, e senza neanche vergognarsene più di tanto.


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> perché ti ostini a non capire che nella coppia il rispetto cessa di essere un principio ideale e di conseguenza un concetto assoluto, ma è modulabile sulla base della coppia stessa?
> Si può anche smettere di rispettarsi se si creano determinate condizioni per poi riprendere a farlo, e senza neanche vergognarsene più di tanto.


Ecco, brava, allora applica al tuo caso.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, brava, allora applica al tuo caso.


Allora ammetti la distinzione, che credo di aver interpretato in brebin, tra dignità di essere umano che permane anche nel serial killer che deve per questo trattato in modo umano, e il rispetto che si può perdere per il proprio comportamento. Benché la perdita del rispetto per il comportamento non possa implicare la perdita di rispetto per la persona.

Questo in linea teorica perché un vaffanculo non è proprio rispettosissimo, ma talvolta tanto liberatorio :mexican:


----------



## brenin (21 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non sono del tutto sicuro che tu abbia capito quello che ho detto sai.
> 
> Se si acquisisce alla nascita come è vero ed è, nessuno e ripeto - nessuno - puo inficiare tale diritto, non i tuoi simili, che si sentono in diritto di scagliare la prima pietra.
> Puoi essere l'essere più abbietto della terra, però non posso toglierti i tuoi diritti di -persona- posso difendermi da te ed è sacrosanto ma non posso toglierti dalla mia similitudine a te, come persona.
> ...


Adesso ho capito. In merito all'impugnare una pistola,sempre restando nel teorico, tutto è legato e strettamente connesso a ciò che si è subito, e tra quelle violenze subite ed il togliere o meno dalla similitudine ( in questo caso intendo dalla società con misure correttive ) ci sarebbe molto da disquisire ( mi riferisco anche ai crimini più efferati ). E quello che più mi preoccupa è la deriva ( od ondata ) permissivista e/o "buonista" che caratterizza in molti casi 
l'assoluto disprezzo e dignità della parte lesa.


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora ammetti la distinzione, che credo di aver interpretato in brebin, tra dignità di essere umano che permane anche nel serial killer che deve per questo trattato in modo umano, e il rispetto che si può perdere per il proprio comportamento. Benché la perdita del rispetto per il comportamento non possa implicare la perdita di rispetto per la persona.
> 
> Questo in linea teorica perché un vaffanculo non è proprio rispettosissimo, ma talvolta tanto liberatorio :mexican:


E tu ammetti il fatto che se si smettesse di riconoscersi vicendevolmente la nostra umanità come unico fattore che ci rende uguali e degni di rispetto reciproco si passerebbe il tempo a macellarsi ancor peggio di quello che si fa adesso?


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito. In merito all'impugnare una pistola,sempre restando nel teorico, tutto è legato e strettamente connesso a ciò che si è subito, e tra quelle violenze subite ed il togliere o meno dalla similitudine ( in questo caso intendo dalla società con misure correttive ) ci sarebbe molto da disquisire ( mi riferisco anche ai crimini più efferati ). E quello che più mi preoccupa è la deriva ( od ondata ) permissivista e/o "buonista" che caratterizza in molti casi
> l'assoluto disprezzo e dignità della parte lesa.


In effetti io ho estremizzato per far capire meglio il concetto, e le derive mi preoccupano quanto te.

Perchè c' è sempre una frattura tra quello che pensiamo e quello che sarebbe giusto fare, ma la tendenza dovrebbe essere quella.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E tu ammetti il fatto che se si smettesse di riconoscersi vicendevolmente la nostra umanità come unico fattore che ci rende uguali e degni di rispetto reciproco si passerebbe il tempo a macellarsi ancor peggio di quello che si fa adesso?


Certo!
Ma credo che capiti anche per molto poco.


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo!
> Ma credo che capiti anche per molto poco.


La natura violenta e iprevedibile della scimmia nuda non ci lascerà mai, fatto salvo che un vaffanculo non è una pistolettata.


----------



## brenin (21 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La natura violenta e iprevedibile della scimmia nuda non ci lascerà mai, fatto salvo che un vaffanculo non è una pistolettata.


Per fortuna non ci sono solo scimmie ma anche lupi, nell'ambito comportamentale. Non mi addentro in che percentuale perchè mi deprimerei....


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Per fortuna non ci sono solo scimmie ma anche lupi, nell'ambito comportamentale. Non mi addentro in che percentuale perchè mi deprimerei....


A chi lo dici, sapessi io come amo i canidi.....


----------



## oro.blu (22 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no però scusate.Io faccio fatica a capire.A leggervi sembra veramente di leggere di donne bisognose di aiuto,che invocano aiuto,da un letto di ospedale aventi bisogno di assistenza fisica e psicologica.
> Fermi un attimo.
> Parliamo di donne che adulte e vaccinate che hanno tradito ripetutamente e DOPO chiedono aiuto.....ai loro mariti,chiedono di essere capite.....MA DOPO.
> E allora aiutatemi a capireerchè non prima?
> ma quando hanno deciso di TRADIRE....tutto bene?nessun aiuto?mi spiegate sto passaggio...io son di legno.


Io non capisco perché ti accanisci con le donne, sempre, mica tradiscono solo quelle e poi tornano a chiedere perdono...
Gli uomini fanno uguale. IDEM......


----------



## oro.blu (22 Marzo 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Brunetta credimi,lo dico davvero.Mi dispiace per te,la tua ricerca della perfezione nel genere umano (che non esiste)probabilmente ti ha fatta diventare così triste e disillusa,come chi ha vissuto ed é morto alla ricerca del Santo Graal e nel frattempo si é perso qualche ottimo calice di vino perché non ritenuto abbastanza.
> Per essere così lapidaria nei confronti del prossimo dovrei arrogarmi il titolo di "donna perfetta",ebbene,faccio outing,non lo sono,a volte sono stata e sono una stronza  bastarda .
> Nel frattempo ,tra una imperfezione e l'altra mi godo mio marito,la mia famiglia,perché no,la vacanza ,i giri in moto,sciare,nuotare,la mia passione per  l'elettronica,una giornata alla SPA,tante risate con gli amici,mi godo anche il positivo che il tradimento ha svelato,la ristrutturazione della casa....ti anticipo,ristrutturo quella di mattoni perché per quella emotiva la tua risposta in copia e incolla la sappiamo ormai tutti.
> Mio marito non l'ho mai disprezzato,assolutamente ,sono stata molto incazzata con lui,ho detestato la cagata che ha fatto come ho detestato le mie.Al momento me lo tengo più che volentieri nel letto ,nessun "blocco " anzi.Che ti devo dire,mi sento amata non quanto,ma come voglio io ed é molto rilassante ed avvolgente.
> ...


Grazie mistral


----------



## oro.blu (22 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Brunetta e Mistral: siete due donne che hanno fatto scelte precise.
> Giuste o sbagliate lo saprete quando potrete tirare un bilancio della vostra vita...tra qualche decennio.
> 
> Uno dei pensieri che continuo a pormi è propio rivolto al futuro, non al presente. Cosa vale la pena fare, allargando la visione sulla vita intera?


Vivi, ogni giorno. Vivi. Fai le cose che ti piace fare. Vivi. è solo questo il futuro.


----------



## mistral (22 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> meno male che sei serena, contenta, niente acidità   e soprattutto non ti incazzi :condom:


Sono felice per te che sei SEMPRE serena,contenta ,non acida e sopratutto non ti incazzi mai.
Io sono molto più umanamente normale.


----------



## darkside67 (21 Aprile 2016)

*....fiducia tradita*

..... ma per me la fiducia è come un vaso fragilissimo....una volta infranto...lo puoi anche riparare ma non ritornerà mai come prima....quando supererai il dolore è fondamentalmente perché non ti interesserà più niente di chi ti ha tradito...


----------



## oro.blu (22 Aprile 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> caspita 16 anni, grazie per la tua testimonianza. Lui è tornato ad amarti?
> 
> Chissà.....non posso escludere niente. Una volta la pensavo diversamente e mai avrei perdonato un tradimento.....poi le cose cambiano, io sono cambiato, le circostanze. Certo che se un giorno mi dovesse dire ti amo.....passo in modalità "Ghost".....idem!


Scusa, se non ti ho mai risposto, nel frattempo mi sono successi un sacco di "casini". Lui ha scoperto cosa ho fatto ed è successo un po' di tutto.
A quanto pare sembra che mi abbia sempre amato, solo non lo dimostrava come io volevo facesse. Io non lo so. Gli ho sempre voluto bene, e fino a Novembre dello scorso hanno gli ho anche sempre portato rispetto. Tradendolo poi evidentemente non più...
Ora stiamo andando anche noi da una terapista. Non si buttano via 29 anni assieme. Una vita. 
Dobbiamo capire se lui saprà accettare quello che è stato e se io potrò ritrovare la serenità che ho perduto.
Qualcuno ha detto che ora siamo pari. Ma io sono sempre più convinta che quello che mi ha spinto a comportarmi in un certo modo non è stato il suo tradimento di anni fa (anche se non l'ho mai digerito fino in fondo), ma il suo comportamento negli anni. il suo darmi per scontata, il credere che fosse il centro del mio mondo e che in qualunque modo si fosse comportato io lo avrei sempre perdonato e accettato. Magari mi sbagli ed è stato un mio sentire. Devo scoprirlo e forse come te dovrò trovarmi una terapista solo per me..
Con affetto


----------



## wyoming71 (27 Aprile 2016)

sto attraversando uno di quei periodi dove sento il bisogno di tirare un po' il fiato, prendere le distanze e guardare le cose da lontano. Sono diverse mattine che mi alzo con un velo di tristezza, non so perché. L'altro giorno ero in colonna alla posta e quasi mi metto a piangere. Un mese fa ero l'esatto contrario. Inevitabile che mi stacchi anche da lei e diventi più freddo. Vado a ondate....non so come spiegare. Periodi felici, altri meno. La sua malattia è sotto controllo, va da uno bravo che.....forse...e finalmente ha capito come entrare nella sua testa. Sessualmente sono ancora bloccato.....non ci riesco.....vorrei ma non posso. Sto lavorando anche su questo aspetto. Sono cosciente che più tempo passa e più cresce il rischio di mandare all'aria tutto definitivamente. Una volta ero spaventato all'idea che tutto potesse finire.....oggi lo sono meno. Sono consapevole che se alla fine del nostro percorso non ci dovessimo incontrare....non avrei niente di cui pentirmi.

L'altro giorno è successo un fatto che non sono riuscito a controllare......mia figlia ha preso l'album del matrimonio per vedere le foto di una persona che tra poco si sposerà per la seconda volta. Ha iniziato a sfogliarlo e io ho sentito il desiderio di uscire con il cane.....non volevo vederlo.....come se non mi appartenesse. L'ho fatto con una discreta classe, ma sono sicuro che lo ha notato. Questo pomeriggio ho terapia e parlerò anche di questo. Vediamo che salta fuori.


----------



## Tessa (1 Maggio 2016)

Certo la tua ha tutta l'aria di una ferita che non si rimargina.....
Le foto, che amavo, non le posso guardare piu' nemmeno io. E molti altri qui dentro.


----------



## Foglia (1 Maggio 2016)

..... Eggia'


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> sto attraversando uno di quei periodi dove sento il bisogno di tirare un po' il fiato, prendere le distanze e guardare le cose da lontano. Sono diverse mattine che mi alzo con un velo di tristezza, non so perché. L'altro giorno ero in colonna alla posta e quasi mi metto a piangere. Un mese fa ero l'esatto contrario. Inevitabile che mi stacchi anche da lei e diventi più freddo. *Vado a ondate....non so come spiegare. *Periodi felici, altri meno. La sua malattia è sotto controllo, va da uno bravo che.....forse...e finalmente ha capito come entrare nella sua testa. Sessualmente sono ancora bloccato.....non ci riesco.....vorrei ma non posso. Sto lavorando anche su questo aspetto. Sono cosciente che più tempo passa e più cresce il rischio di mandare all'aria tutto definitivamente. Una volta ero spaventato all'idea che tutto potesse finire.....oggi lo sono meno. Sono consapevole che se alla fine del nostro percorso non ci dovessimo incontrare....non avrei niente di cui pentirmi.
> 
> L'altro giorno è successo un fatto che non sono riuscito a controllare......mia figlia ha preso l'album del matrimonio per vedere le foto di una persona che tra poco si sposerà per la seconda volta. Ha iniziato a sfogliarlo e io ho sentito il desiderio di uscire con il cane.....non volevo vederlo.....come se non mi appartenesse. L'ho fatto con una discreta classe, ma sono sicuro che lo ha notato. Questo pomeriggio ho terapia e parlerò anche di questo. Vediamo che salta fuori.



...ti spieghi benissimo invece!!
Forza e coraggio che la vita è bella, a prescindere!


----------



## wyoming71 (29 Agosto 2016)

Sono nella "emme"....oggi mentre aiutavo mia moglie a impostare la mail.....mi esce l'indirizzo e-mail....vabbè non lo voglio dire.....e le chiedo gentilmente di cancellarlo. Lei mi dice che lo aveva fatto da tempo....ma che poi ne aveva fatto un altro .... di cui non si ricordava più.... io nel tempo le ho detto che se lo avesse sentito o scritto per mail, sms, watsuppe o altro per me sarebbe finita. Chiuso. Oggi scopro che lui l'ha contattata qualche settimana o mese dopo....non so e lei le ha risposto....che aveva scelto me e di voler continuare il matrimonio. Lo scorso anno mi aveva giurato di non averlo più visto e sentito..... ho preso le mie cose e per un po vado a stare da un mio amico. Lei mi dice che era successo subito dopo e che aveva paura della mia reazione....perché le cose ancora andavano male tra noi.
La mia domanda è.....ma se ti chiedo se lo hai mai visto o sentito....la risposta deve essere sincera perché il dopo si basa su questo e lei me lo ha giurato.....e ora scopro che non è così......ho il morale da schifo..... ma perché mi chiedo....perché non dirmelo......


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> Sono nella "emme"....oggi mentre aiutavo mia moglie a impostare la mail.....mi esce l'indirizzo e-mail....vabbè non lo voglio dire.....e le chiedo gentilmente di cancellarlo. Lei mi dice che lo aveva fatto da tempo....ma che poi ne aveva fatto un altro .... di cui non si ricordava più.... io nel tempo le ho detto che se lo avesse sentito o scritto per mail, sms, watsuppe o altro per me sarebbe finita. *Chiuso*. Oggi scopro che lui l'ha contattata qualche settimana o mese dopo....non so e lei le ha risposto....che aveva scelto me e di voler continuare il matrimonio. Lo scorso anno mi aveva giurato di non averlo più visto e sentito..... ho preso le mie cose e per un po vado a stare da un mio amico. Lei mi dice che era successo subito dopo e che aveva paura della mia reazione....perché le cose ancora andavano male tra noi.
> La mia domanda è.....ma se ti chiedo se lo hai mai visto o sentito....la risposta deve essere sincera perché il dopo si basa su questo e lei me lo ha giurato.....e ora scopro che non è così......ho il morale da schifo..... ma perché mi chiedo....perché non dirmelo......


perché ha avuto paura della tua reazione, forse 
relativamemte al neretto :
il trasferimento dal tuo amico significa che hai intenzione di chiudere con lei o ti serve solo per riflettere e valutare ?


----------



## patroclo (29 Agosto 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> Sono nella "emme"....oggi mentre aiutavo mia moglie a impostare la mail.....mi esce l'indirizzo e-mail....vabbè non lo voglio dire.....e le chiedo gentilmente di cancellarlo. Lei mi dice che lo aveva fatto da tempo....ma che poi ne aveva fatto un altro .... di cui non si ricordava più.... io nel tempo le ho detto che se lo avesse sentito o scritto per mail, sms, watsuppe o altro per me sarebbe finita. Chiuso. Oggi scopro che lui l'ha contattata qualche settimana o mese dopo....non so e lei le ha risposto....che aveva scelto me e di voler continuare il matrimonio. Lo scorso anno mi aveva giurato di non averlo più visto e sentito..... ho preso le mie cose e per un po vado a stare da un mio amico. Lei mi dice che era successo subito dopo e che aveva paura della mia reazione....perché le cose ancora andavano male tra noi.
> La mia domanda è.....ma se ti chiedo se lo hai mai visto o sentito....la risposta deve essere sincera perché il dopo si basa su questo e lei me lo ha giurato.....e ora scopro che non è così......ho il morale da schifo..... ma perché mi chiedo....perché non dirmelo......


Da come descrivi l'accaduto sembra più una bugia protettiva nei confronti di te e la restaurazione della coppia ( perchè essere pessimisti?). Dolorosa come tutte le bugie ma con una storia come la vostra penso sia inevitabile avere strascichi di questo genere......scegliere quello che sembra al momento il meno peggio alla fine sposta solo i problemi.....


----------



## wyoming71 (29 Agosto 2016)

non lo so.....è da mezzogiorno che piango....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Agosto 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> non lo so.....è da mezzogiorno che piango....


A me pare che tu stia esagerando. Hai due figlie che capiscono tutto: esci dell'asilo. Sei così severo anche nei confronti di te stesso?


----------



## patroclo (29 Agosto 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> non lo so.....è da mezzogiorno che piango....


ma hai paura di smentire la promessa di andartene se avessi scoperto altre bugie ?
Se è così ti consiglierei di cambiare il metro di giudizio del peso che dai alle cose....


----------



## ipazia (29 Agosto 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> Sono nella "emme"....oggi mentre aiutavo mia moglie a impostare la mail.....mi esce l'indirizzo e-mail....vabbè non lo voglio dire.....e le chiedo gentilmente di cancellarlo. Lei mi dice che lo aveva fatto da tempo....ma che poi ne aveva fatto un altro .... di cui non si ricordava più.... io nel tempo le ho detto che se lo avesse sentito o scritto per mail, sms, watsuppe o altro per me sarebbe finita. Chiuso. Oggi scopro che lui l'ha contattata qualche settimana o mese dopo....non so e lei le ha risposto....che aveva scelto me e di voler continuare il matrimonio. Lo scorso anno mi aveva giurato di non averlo più visto e sentito..... ho preso le mie cose e per un po vado a stare da un mio amico. Lei mi dice che era successo subito dopo e che aveva paura della mia reazione....perché le cose ancora andavano male tra noi.
> La mia domanda è.....ma se ti chiedo se lo hai mai visto o sentito....la risposta deve essere sincera perché il dopo si basa su questo e lei me lo ha giurato.....e ora scopro che non è così......ho il morale da schifo..... ma perché mi chiedo....*perché non dirmelo*......



ciao....fattelo spiegare...non pensi? 

Sicuramente la cosa ha riattivato la sfiducia...paradossalmente potrebbe divenire una opportunità per nutrirla la fiducia...

secondo me 

non c'è niente che scappa, prenditi il tempo che ti serve per respirare, piangere e lasciar uscire...che forse queste lacrime sono presenti ma hanno agganci anche nel prima, non pensi? 

e poi, io almeno farei così, parlerei...se fossi in te, mi esporrei come non mai...che se ha fatto la stronza, non vedo perchè risparmiarle il tuo dolore...che se lo viva tutto. Anche questo è coppia. 

SE invece non ha fatto la stronza ma aveva semplicemente timore, forse potrebbe diventare l'occasione per fare pulizia di quel che è rimasto sotto il tappeto, tappeto emotivo intendo...tuo e suo...

E la fiducia in lei, è strettamente collegata alla fiducia in te, al tuo credere che il vostro rapporto funzioni ancora...come ci hai creduto, mi pare di aver capito, fino ad aver trovato l'indirizzo...o ho capito male?


----------



## Andrea Lila (29 Agosto 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> Sono nella "emme"....oggi mentre aiutavo mia moglie a impostare la mail.....mi esce l'indirizzo e-mail....vabbè non lo voglio dire.....e le chiedo gentilmente di cancellarlo. Lei mi dice che lo aveva fatto da tempo....ma che poi ne aveva fatto un altro .... di cui non si ricordava più.... io nel tempo le ho detto che se lo avesse sentito o scritto per mail, sms, watsuppe o altro per me sarebbe finita. Chiuso. Oggi scopro che lui l'ha contattata qualche settimana o mese dopo....non so e lei le ha risposto....che aveva scelto me e di voler continuare il matrimonio. Lo scorso anno mi aveva giurato di non averlo più visto e sentito..... ho preso le mie cose e per un po vado a stare da un mio amico. Lei mi dice che era successo subito dopo e che aveva paura della mia reazione....perché le cose ancora andavano male tra noi.
> La mia domanda è.....ma se ti chiedo se lo hai mai visto o sentito....la risposta deve essere sincera perché il dopo si basa su questo e lei me lo ha giurato.....e ora scopro che non è così......ho il morale da schifo..... ma perché mi chiedo....perché non dirmelo......


Capisco perfettamente ogni singola parola.

Per quello che può servire:
i primissimi tempi anche il mio traditore, nonostante il rinnovato patto di lealtà, ha omesso delle cose che una volta scoperte mi facevano sentire come ti senti tu: spiazzata, stupita, amareggiata. Mi chiedevo come facesse a non capire che qualunque verità, anche la peggiore ipotizzabile, sarebbe stata meglio della più stupida delle bugie/omissioni, che almeno c'era un punto fermo dal quale ripartire, la verità e l'onestà. Niente, non si capisce. Col tempo ho realizzato che lui aveva vergogna e paura di denudarsi totalmente. Anche.

Siamo andati avanti un anno e mezzo in regime di verità con qualche dubbio da parte mia anche poco taciuto, e poi è accaduto finalmente di avere la prova che così realmente era. Mi spiace ammetterlo, ma ne ho avuto bisogno; solo con la fiducia eterea non riuscivo a rilassarmi. Lui da un certo momento in poi rispetto alla storia e a quello che è successo dopo è stato sincero, ed è stata la realizzazione di questo step che mi ha consentito di riprovarci sul serio. Forse mio marito, anche stanco di tutta quella massa di bugie, ha capito anche lui, deo gratias, il valore di Altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ma hai paura di smentire la promessa di andartene se avessi scoperto altre bugie ?
> Se è così ti consiglierei di cambiare il metro di giudizio del peso che dai alle cose....


Concordo


----------



## wyoming71 (29 Agosto 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao....fattelo spiegare...non pensi?
> 
> Sicuramente la cosa ha riattivato la sfiducia...paradossalmente potrebbe divenire una opportunità per nutrirla la fiducia...
> 
> ...


è esatto..... La fiducia in me è in aumento, sto lavorando su me stesso da tempo......ultimamente andavo bene....anche tra noi.....solo son stufo delle bugie....

Sarò un bambino dell'asilo ma credo a certi valori nella vita, come rispetto, parola data e fiducia. Sono severo con me stesso in questi valori che reputo di vitale importanza. Non saremmo tanto diversi dalle bestie altrimenti.....

Non me la sono presa, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## wyoming71 (29 Agosto 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Concordo


....avete ragione entrambi......:blu:


----------



## ipazia (29 Agosto 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> è esatto..... La fiducia in me è in aumento, sto lavorando su me stesso da tempo......ultimamente andavo bene....anche tra noi.....solo son stufo delle bugie....
> 
> Sarò un bambino dell'asilo ma *credo a certi valori nella vita, come rispetto, parola data e fiducia. Sono severo con me stesso in questi valori che reputo di vitale importanza*. Non saremmo tanto diversi dalle bestie altrimenti.....
> 
> Non me la sono presa, ci mancherebbe.


su quei valori sono d'accordo con te, pienamente...

Ma io credo anche debbano essere inseriti nel tempo. Nella situazione e nella contingenza. 
Per esserci fedeli. 

Credo che tutti si tenda ad un assoluto, e credo che quella tensione sia la motivazione al costante miglioramento ognuno di se stesso innanzitutto. 

Ma credo anche serva collocare l'assoluto nel fluire degli eventi, se no, anzichè diventare tensione alla comprensione e al miglioramento, diventa una sorta di schermo nella realtà. 

Voglio dire...un discorso sarebbe una bugia ORA. 
Dopo tutto il lavoro che hai fatto e che avete fatto anche insieme immagino. 

Ma la bugia a cui ti riferisci, sempre non abbia capito male, risale ad ALLORA, a bomba appena esplosa. O poco dopo. 
Quando anche lei era spaventata e stava facendo i conti con se stessa e le conseguenze delle sue azioni. 

E penso che siano contesti diversi. O almeno, letto da qui, così pare. 

Questo non significa giustificare. Trovare scusanti. 

Ma per come la vedo io significa cercare la questione...ossia il fatto che lei in quel momento era talmente in aria da non avere il coraggio delle sue azioni. 
E questo forse dovrebbe essere il fulcro della questione...non tanto la bugia, che è un sintomo. 

Perchè la bugia risale ad allora. 

Ma la cosa veramente importante è che lei da quella situazione abbia imparato a potersi fidare di te, e di se stessa prima ancora. 
Anche se ha timore di sbagliare, anche se sei incazzato, deluso di lei, scoraggiato,...non pensi? 

Questa cosa, secondo me, riguarda il presente e il futuro. 

La bugia di cui hai scritto, riguarda il passato. 

E lo ribadisco, l'intento non è giustificare o sminuire la bugia. 
Ma collocarla, capirla e trovarle una nuova collocazione anche in termini di fiducia reciproca e costruzione comune. 

non credi?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Agosto 2016)

*...*



wyoming71 ha detto:


> è esatto..... La fiducia in me è in aumento, sto lavorando su me stesso da tempo......ultimamente andavo bene....anche tra noi.....solo son stufo delle bugie....
> 
> Sarò un bambino dell'asilo ma credo a certi valori nella vita, come rispetto, parola data e fiducia. Sono severo con me stesso in questi valori che reputo di vitale importanza. Non saremmo tanto diversi dalle bestie altrimenti.....
> 
> Non me la sono presa, ci mancherebbe.


Ma... Capisco il giuramento.. E la parola data...

Ma sarebbe cosi gratificante x te aver una donna che tronca un contatto con un uomo solo in onore di un giuramento o una parola data...?

Pur continuando a mantenerlo in testa?

Lo chiedo, perché a me interesserebbe cosa ha realmente in testa, e non se ha fatto materialmente onore a un giuramento o a una parola data


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma... Capisco il giuramento.. E la parola data...
> 
> Ma sarebbe cosi gratificante x te aver una donna che tronca un contatto con un uomo solo in onore di un giuramento o una parola data...?
> 
> ...


Soprattutto, e questa è una cosa che non capisco perché i traditi facciano fatica a capire, una persona  anche se è un amante, non può essere buttata giù dallo scarico. Qualche chiarimento ci vuole.


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> Sono nella "emme"....oggi mentre aiutavo mia moglie a impostare la mail.....mi esce l'indirizzo e-mail....vabbè non lo voglio dire.....e le chiedo gentilmente di cancellarlo. Lei mi dice che lo aveva fatto da tempo....ma che poi ne aveva fatto un altro .... di cui non si ricordava più.... io nel tempo le ho detto che se lo avesse sentito o scritto per mail, sms, watsuppe o altro per me sarebbe finita. Chiuso. Oggi scopro che lui l'ha contattata qualche settimana o mese dopo....non so e lei le ha risposto....che aveva scelto me e di voler continuare il matrimonio. Lo scorso anno mi aveva giurato di non averlo più visto e sentito..... ho preso le mie cose e per un po vado a stare da un mio amico. Lei mi dice che era successo subito dopo e che aveva paura della mia reazione....perché le cose ancora andavano male tra noi.
> La mia domanda è.....ma se ti chiedo se lo hai mai visto o sentito....la risposta deve essere sincera perché il dopo si basa su questo e lei me lo ha giurato.....e ora scopro che non è così......ho il morale da schifo..... ma perché mi chiedo....perché non dirmelo......


Ci può stare che allo scopo di evitare complicazioni lei abbia taciuto e fatto qualche mossa nell'immediato. Ma tu hai letto quella mail? O la dichiarazione che avrebbe scelto te ti è stata semplicemente raccontata?


----------



## mistral (29 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente ogni singola parola.
> 
> Per quello che può servire:
> i primissimi tempi anche il mio traditore, nonostante il rinnovato patto di lealtà, ha omesso delle cose che una volta scoperte mi facevano sentire come ti senti tu: spiazzata, stupita, amareggiata. Mi chiedevo come facesse a non capire che qualunque verità, anche la peggiore ipotizzabile, sarebbe stata meglio della più stupida delle bugie/omissioni, che almeno c'era un punto fermo dal quale ripartire, la verità e l'onestà. Niente, non si capisce. Col tempo ho realizzato che lui aveva vergogna e paura di denudarsi totalmente. Anche.
> ...


Scusate l'ot.Mi ripeto ancora,ma davvero mi sa che io e te abbiamo lo stesso cervello(perdonami...:singleeye
Sono come te nella fase pre verifica definitiva ovvero,prendere metaforicamente per la collottola la controparte per avere modo di smentire quelle che sono state sue vere e proprie menzogne atte semplicemente a demolire il suo amante reo di averla lasciata ,e mettere i sigilli per sempre a questa storia svilente.
Nonostante prove e riprove,conferme etc etc ....io sento la prepotente necessità di sbattere il faccia alla signora alcune cose.É infantile,vile ,crudele ,tutto ciò che di peggio vi viene in mente ma il rospo di farle passare alla leggera le cazzate e il fiele che ha elargito beh,non ce la faccio .Mi scopro stronza,vendicativa,con un senso di indigesto che mi cambia i succhi gastrici e relativa gastrite quando qualche ricordo o evento mi riporta  ai suoi trucchi e i suoi tentativi di far virare  la storia a suo favore .
Mi devo decidere ad agire perché veramente,credo e spero sia rimasto solo questo ultimo nodo .

Per tornare in OT,non escludo che la moglie di wyoming abbia mantenuto un segreto a fin di bene.A volte ,mio marito non mi ha rivelato subito i tentativi di contatto di lei ,non per avere campo libero per agire ,bensì per terrore che ogni banalità scatenasse l'inferno e non se ne uscisse più..Quando ha capito che l'inferno si sarebbe scatenato allorchè le cose le avessi sapute fuori tempo ,mi ha tranquillamente messo al corrente in tempo reale.Ne discutevamo e magari ne ridevamo perché erano dei tentativi molto puerili da parte di lei per suscitare il suo interesse.
Faccio un altro esempio.Non più tardi di un mese fa ,controllando le mail aziendali,saltano fuori mail di lei alquanto deliranti.Mail nello stile della rubrica del cuore per adolescenti di Dolly .Dichiarava esplicitamente di voler avere una storia extraconiugale con lui etc etc..Mail alle quali evidentemente non seguivano le risposte che si sarebbe aspettata in quanto spesso le terminava con lo scusarsi,perché nonostante lui la esortasse a smetterla perché non lo conosceva e molte cose che lei vedeva potevano non corrispondere alla realtà ,lei si ritrovava a non resistere.
Queste mail risalivano ad almeno un anno e mezzo prima dell'inizio della loro relazione.
Vi giuro che non ho fatto tanto casino fisico e verbale nemmeno quando è venuto a galla il tradimento.
Lui ha giocato per più di un anno al gatto e il topo con una donna che aveva palesemente dimostrato con scritti ,parole e gesti di voler avere una storia con lui.Ovviamente non mi aveva mai fatto cenno al pressing di lei.
Prima ,nel periodo in cui lei ci provava non lo ha detto perché sicuramente giocare il ruolo del corteggiato e lusingato gli piaceva eccome ,sicuro di poterla tenere a bada.Quando all'approccio diretto fisico non ha retto ed ha iniziato la relazione ,ovviamente lo ha tenuto per se.Nel dopo,quando ho chiesto di sapere tutto,il "prima" lo ha omesso.In primis perché mi ha assillata per anni sul voler sempre sapere se qualcuno mi facesse espresse avance (devo essere onesta e dire che in quei casi il più delle volte tacevo perché non aveva senso punzecchiargli le sue insicurezze e la sua gelosia innata) e in seconda perché ovviamente era una vergogna troppo grossa rivelare che si fosse fregato con le sue stesse mani tenendo vivo un gioco con il finale che solo un idiota non vede scontato .
Manco a dirlo,il mio istinto omicida si è risvegliato perché mi tornava prepotente nella testa il suo gracchiarmi nelle orecchie che la "colpa"della loro relazione era solo di mio marito che aveva tanto insistito ....
Poi leggo le sue mail a partire da quasi due anni prima dove si evince che ha provato a servirgliela sul piatto d'argento in tutte le salse e mi ritrovo a prendere Esomeprazolo per la gastrite da un mese....
Visto che ho messo in dubbio il periodo di inizio della loro relazione in quanto immaginarlo a resistere a quel tipo di provocazioni esplicite per tanto tempo mi pareva ottimistico,mio marito mi prega di chiamarla e farle presente delle mail .Vuole un confronto con lei per fugare tutti i dubbi in merito.Io tentenno ma davvero mi sono rotta le scatole di queste appendici...
Avesse detto tutto subito....ma tant'è che servono le palle .


----------



## mistral (29 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto, e questa è una cosa che non capisco perché i traditi facciano fatica a capire, una persona  anche se è un amante, non può essere buttata giù dallo scarico. Qualche chiarimento ci vuole.


Pensa che con mio marito ci ho discusso nell'immediato post scoperta perché mi pareva normale e sano un loro chiarimento a quattr'occhi visto che quando ho saputo ,lui l'ha immediatamente chiamata avvisandola che  io sapevo tutto e che a prescindere da come fosse andata tra di noi,per lui quella storia era comunque finita.
Se fossi stata io l'amante,un addio di persona o un chiarimento sarebbero stati d'obbligo .Lui è stato irremovibile sostenendo che era stato chiarissimo con lei e non era rimasto nulla da chiarire,quello era stato solo la goccia che aveva permesso di terminare  ciò che non sarebbe dovuto iniziare.Lei l'ha girata subito sull'ira e l'insulto ,cosa che sicuramente non ha favorito il dialogo ma a me una chiusura di quel genere non sarebbe andata giù.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Pensa che con mio marito ci ho discusso nell'immediato post scoperta perché mi pareva normale e sano un loro chiarimento a quattr'occhi visto che quando ho saputo ,lui l'ha immediatamente chiamata avvisandola che  io sapevo tutto e che a prescindere da come fosse andata tra di noi,per lui quella storia era comunque finita.
> Se fossi stata io l'amante,un addio di persona o un chiarimento sarebbero stati d'obbligo .Lui è stato irremovibile sostenendo che era stato chiarissimo con lei e non era rimasto nulla da chiarire,quello era stato solo la goccia che aveva permesso di terminare  ciò che non sarebbe dovuto iniziare.Lei l'ha girata subito sull'ira e l'insulto ,cosa che sicuramente non ha favorito il dialogo ma a me una chiusura di quel genere non sarebbe andata giù.


Ecco, vedi che ci pare che ci vorrebbero rapporti umani. Invece probabilmente è stato vissuto proprio come altro da sé.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusate l'ot.Mi ripeto ancora,ma davvero mi sa che io e te abbiamo lo stesso cervello(perdonami...:singleeye
> Sono come te nella fase pre verifica definitiva ovvero,prendere metaforicamente per la collottola la controparte per avere modo di smentire quelle che sono state sue vere e proprie menzogne atte semplicemente a demolire il suo amante reo di averla lasciata ,e mettere i sigilli per sempre a questa storia svilente.
> Nonostante prove e riprove,conferme etc etc ....io sento la prepotente necessità di sbattere il faccia alla signora alcune cose.É infantile,vile ,crudele ,tutto ciò che di peggio vi viene in mente ma il rospo di farle passare alla leggera le cazzate e il fiele che ha elargito beh,non ce la faccio .Mi scopro stronza,vendicativa,con un senso di indigesto che mi cambia i succhi gastrici e relativa gastrite quando qualche ricordo o evento mi riporta  ai suoi trucchi e i suoi tentativi di far virare  la storia a suo favore .
> Mi devo decidere ad agire perché veramente,credo e spero sia rimasto solo questo ultimo nodo .
> ...


Però queste mail sono meglio di quelle di Lothar


----------



## mistral (29 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però queste mail sono meglio di quelle di Lothar


Peccato non poterli far incontrare almeno con le missive.
Ne verrebbe fuori un novello Giulietta e Romeo :facepalm:
Vado a prendermi il Gaviscon....:unhappy:


----------



## wyoming71 (30 Agosto 2016)

ieri sera abbiamo avuto modo di parlare e quella "cacca" l'ha contatta lo scorso anno....dopo 1 anno....quando eravamo nel pieno della ricostruzione.....dove più volte ci siamo detti, le cose comode o scomode ce le diciamo in faccia. Sempre. Non nell'immediato come credevo. Mi ha detto che gli ha chiesto solo come stava.....e lei le ha risposto che stava bene e che era con me. Mi chiedo....a lui delle parole e delle risposte e a me il silenzio.....why?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Agosto 2016)

*...*



wyoming71 ha detto:


> ieri sera abbiamo avuto modo di parlare e quella "cacca" l'ha contatta lo scorso anno....dopo 1 anno....quando eravamo nel pieno della ricostruzione.....dove più volte ci siamo detti, le cose comode o scomode ce le diciamo in faccia. Sempre. Non nell'immediato come credevo. Mi ha detto che gli ha chiesto solo come stava.....e lei le ha risposto che stava bene e che era con me. Mi chiedo....a lui delle parole e delle risposte e a me il silenzio.....why?


Perché te evidentemente non ti vuol perdere, e ciò implica fatalmente, nella sua logica, di presentare una versione ricucinata delle cose, adulterata dalla necessità tu possa digerirle.

È la promessa di base (diciamoci tutto bello o brutto) che è balorda.

Questo in una logica assolutamente discutibile, intendiamoci..  Non faccio un'ode a questo meccanismo. Ma quando emerge, il meccanismo è quello, e indirizzarlo o immaginar di governarlo semplicemente con patti, giuramenti o promesse, è ideale destinato a sicura sventura, a meno che non vada tutto sempre bene e non ci sia nulla da "adulterare".

Lei ha tenuto fede a quel meccanismo.

Quando mia moglie mi tradì, io non volli saper nulla di più di quanto avevo scoperto o capito

Tanto (le dissi) essendo ferito e sofferente, ciò che mi dirai temo che sarà sempre qualcosa di tanto attenuato e addolcito, e di esser trattato da bimbetto a cui si dice una novellina dal finale dolce, per rassicurarmi, non mi interessava.


----------



## Andrea Lila (30 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Pensa che con mio marito ci ho discusso nell'immediato post scoperta perché mi pareva normale e sano un loro chiarimento a quattr'occhi visto che quando ho saputo ,lui l'ha immediatamente chiamata avvisandola che  io sapevo tutto e che a prescindere da come fosse andata tra di noi,per lui quella storia era comunque finita.
> Se fossi stata io l'amante,un addio di persona o un chiarimento sarebbero stati d'obbligo .Lui è stato irremovibile sostenendo che era stato chiarissimo con lei e non era rimasto nulla da chiarire,quello era stato solo la goccia che aveva permesso di terminare  ciò che non sarebbe dovuto iniziare.Lei l'ha girata subito sull'ira e l'insulto ,cosa che sicuramente non ha favorito il dialogo ma a me una chiusura di quel genere non sarebbe andata giù.


Con mio marito non si è posto il problema del chiarimento (suo) con lei perchè a suo dire era già tutto più che definito: spenta la giostra, finita la festa. Il bisogno era mio, neanche tanto palese, tant'è che la stuzzicavo con qualche messaggio ma senza premere più di tanto. 
Nel nostro caso lei era a cuccia perchè all'inizio, nell'unica telefonata che lei gli fece dopo la scoperta da parte mia, lui la invitò a starmi lontana dicendole che con me se la sarebbe gestito da solo, credo da una parte per evitare che affiorassero particolari che all'epoca mi erano sconosciuti e in parte perchè avesse la nausea proprio di sentirla. Lei, dal fondo della sua dipendenza, ha obbedito per un anno e mezzo, salvo osare infrangere gli ordini di lui nel momento in cui ha percepito realmente la possibilità del crollo di tutta la sua vita attraverso un mio intervento secco col marito ignaro. 
Anch'io come te, se fossi stata l'amante, non avrei eseguito alla lettera le disposizioni del mio ex nè tantomeno mi sarei fatta trattare dopo l'uso come il nulla, neanche come una persona qualsiasi, degna di un minimo di rispetto umano. Paradossalmente, assurdamente, ha avuto da me tutto il rispetto che da lui le è mancato. Forse mi ha fatto pena e forse anche la sua era una strategia atta a pararsi il culo, ma tant'è, ciò che si evince è che nella nostra vita è entrata una persona misera, piccola, povera, disturbata e infierirle contro a me non serviva più. Se avesse alzato la cresta, come ha fatto l'amante di tuo marito, non so però cosa avrei fatto; probabilmente mi sarei comportata diversamente.

Per quanto ti riguarda se è un'esigenza forte quella di un confronto con lei, perchè no? Potrebbe costituire anche per lo step definitivo per un ulteriore cambiamento. In positivo 



wyoming71 ha detto:


> ieri sera abbiamo avuto modo di parlare e quella "cacca" l'ha contatta lo scorso anno....dopo 1 anno....quando eravamo nel pieno della ricostruzione.....dove più volte ci siamo detti, le cose comode o scomode ce le diciamo in faccia. Sempre. Non nell'immediato come credevo. Mi ha detto che gli ha chiesto solo come stava.....e lei le ha risposto che stava bene e che era con me. Mi chiedo....a lui delle parole e delle risposte e a me il silenzio.....why?



Certo, lei avrebbe potuto (e dovuto secondo me) non rispondere a lui e parlarne con te. Avrebbe scremato ciò che è importante da ciò che è il passato, ma ha scelto diversamente forse perchè erano i primi tempi della ricostruzione e non aveva ancora smaltito del tutto l'interessamento per lui. Per me questa è l'unica spiegazione, dura, durissima, ma potrebbe essere. Non capisco l'esigenza di rispondere ad una persona che ormai fa parte del passato e con la quale non si intende avere più rapporti.
Però può essere tutto passato adesso, in fondo si tratta di un anno fa. Si sbaglia e si continua a sbagliare fino a che ci si rende conto che in una fase delicata come quella del post tradimento, nel momento in cui ci viene data un'altra possibilità, l'unica via possibile per una ripartenza seria e che valga la pena affrontare, è quella della verità assoluta. L'unica.


----------



## JON (30 Agosto 2016)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> ieri sera abbiamo avuto modo di parlare e quella "cacca" l'ha contatta lo scorso anno....dopo 1 anno....quando eravamo nel pieno della ricostruzione.....dove più volte ci siamo detti, le cose comode o scomode ce le diciamo in faccia. Sempre. Non nell'immediato come credevo. Mi ha detto che gli ha chiesto solo come stava.....e lei le ha risposto che stava bene e che era con me. Mi chiedo....a lui delle parole e delle risposte e a me il silenzio.....why?


Il vostro rapporto soffre, come sempre accade naturalmente in questi casi, di una certa suscettibilità verso fatti e anche banalità che possano riportare ai momenti e alle sensazioni del tradimento. Dando per scontata l'onestà di tua moglie, secondo me può essere normale che lei abbia taciuto la cosa. Non credo ci sia bisogno di spiegartene i motivi che di per se sono tutt'altro che complessi.

Tuttavia il fatto che questo evento ti roda e ti rimandi nello sconforto è altrettanto normale. Per cui in questo caso la soluzione puoi trovarla solo dentro di te. Se sei riuscito nuovamente a confidare nella lealtà di tua mogli, seppur subordinatamente ai fatti del passato, devi farti forza è pensare di poter accantonare, archiviare, quel tradimento. Se hai un minimo di certezza che ora, prima di fare cazzate, lei abbia il buon senso di scegliere la giusta strada per affrontare certe eventualità, devi farlo per te, puoi e devi non pensare al passato e agli strascichi che ha lasciato.

Quello che ti accade è più che comprensibile, anche normale se vogliamo, ma non puoi permettere di sopraffarti. Prova a mollare un po' e prova a dirti che forse si può fare.


----------



## marietto (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto, e questa è una cosa che non capisco perché i traditi facciano fatica a capire, una persona  anche se è un amante, non può essere buttata giù dallo scarico. Qualche chiarimento ci vuole.


Non mi è chiaro: perchè mai al tradito/a dovrebbe fregare qualche cazzo del cuoricino spezzato dell'amante? (scusa il linguaggio ma penso che serva per rendere bene l'idea...)


----------



## JON (30 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> *Non mi è chiaro: perchè mai al tradito/a dovrebbe fregare qualche cazzo del cuoricino spezzato dell'amante*? (scusa il linguaggio ma penso che serva per rendere bene l'idea...)


Infatti si può ritenerla un'accortezza alquanto opinabile e a discrezione del tradito.

Il fatto è che forse il tradito stenta ad ammettere che qualcosa, di più o meno importante, tra gli amanti c'è comunque stata. Il tradito ha tutti i diritti di imporre uno stato di forza, a patto che sia anche realista e comprenda che quella situazione, volente o nolente, richiede il commiato del caso.

Non è una cosa di poco conto se il tradito preferisce non avere il prosciutto sugli occhi. Perché per quanto riguarda il cuore spezzato dell'amante credo che a nessun tradito interessi.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro: perchè mai al tradito/a dovrebbe fregare qualche cazzo del cuoricino spezzato dell'amante? (scusa il linguaggio ma penso che serva per rendere bene l'idea...)


Non mi preoccuperei del cuore spezzato dell'amante ma valuterei il mio compagno anche da come si comporta con l'altra in questo caso.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro: perchè mai al tradito/a dovrebbe fregare qualche cazzo del cuoricino spezzato dell'amante? (scusa il linguaggio ma penso che serva per rendere bene l'idea...)


Al tradito non interessa dell'amante (a meno che non sia sotto un tir :carneval ma riconosce che il partner è un essere umano che si è relazionato con un altro essere umano e non avrebbe rispetto del partner se non desse il rispetto dovuto a qualunque essere umano all'amante


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro: perchè mai al tradito/a dovrebbe fregare qualche cazzo del cuoricino spezzato dell'amante? (scusa il linguaggio ma penso che serva per rendere bene l'idea...)


Non credo si tratti di preoccuparsi del cuoricino spezzato dell'amante quanto piuttosto capire chi sia in realtà il traditore 
uno/a così cinico/a da chiudere una relazione extra senza spiegare all'amante i motivi ? 
preciso che intendo una relazione extra che abbia avuto un suo percorso, non un mordi e fuggi, per capirci, di un incontro o poco più


----------



## Ross (30 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro: perchè mai al tradito/a dovrebbe fregare qualche cazzo del cuoricino spezzato dell'amante? (scusa il linguaggio ma penso che serva per rendere bene l'idea...)


Sarebbe molto strano se il tradito si interessasse dello stato d'animo dell'amante.
Quantomeno bizzarro...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi preoccuperei del cuore spezzato dell'amante ma valuterei il mio compagno anche da come si comporta con l'altra in questo caso.


Appunto


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi preoccuperei del cuore spezzato dell'amante ma valuterei il mio compagno anche da come si comporta con l'altra in questo caso.


Ecco!

La mostrizzazione non è una buona cosa. Anche se inizialmente è spontanea.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al tradito non interessa dell'amante (a meno che non sia sotto un tir :carneval ma riconosce che il partner è un essere umano che si è relazionato con un altro essere umano e non avrebbe rispetto del partner se non desse il rispetto dovuto a qualunque essere umano all'amante


Appunto (2) ..


----------



## marietto (30 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Infatti si può ritenerla un'accortezza alquanto opinabile e a discrezione del tradito.
> 
> Il fatto è che forse il tradito stenta ad ammettere che qualcosa, di più o meno importante, tra gli amanti c'è comunque stata. Il tradito ha tutti i diritti di imporre uno stato di forza, a patto che sia anche realista e comprenda che quella situazione, volente o nolente, richiede il commiato del caso.
> 
> Non è una cosa di poco conto se il tradito preferisce non avere il prosciutto sugli occhi. Perché per quanto riguarda il cuore spezzato dell'amante credo che a nessun tradito interessi.


Non direi. 
Per me il tradito fa le sue valutazioni e decide se può prendere in considerazione la riconciliazione o meno (ammesso che anche il traditore la voglia) e a quel punto non ha diritto di imporre alcunchè, ma ha tutto il diritto di dire: "io ci provo a certe condizioni" e le presenta. Sarà poi il traditore a decidere se quelle condizioni sono accettabili o meno.

Se lo sono, non sta certo al tradito pensare ai sentimenti dell'amante.

Sono quasi tutti sempre a dire che l'amante non c'entra nulla, che se il traditore ci sta l'amante prende e non ha nessun dovere di chiedersi della situazione famigliare, non vedo perchè il tradito dovrebbe farsi cruccio della situazione sentimentale dell'amante. Se gli amanti non vogliono staccarsi, il traditore lasci perdere la riconciliazione e buona li...

Nessuna situazione di scoperta porta ad un "patto di riconciliazione" seduta stante. Di solito passa qualche giorno nel quale gli amanti hanno tutto il tempo di accomiatarsi. Non esiste un bisogno di seguiti, e se esiste forse è meglio non riconciliarsi...


----------



## Ross (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco!
> 
> La mostrizzazione non è una buona cosa. Anche se inizialmente è spontanea.


Mostrizzazione di chi? 

Dell'amante?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mostrizzazione di chi?
> 
> Dell'amante?


Sì.
Non è una buona cosa perché, tra le molte altre cose, non corrisponde alla realtà. 
È indubbio che ci sono persone davvero molto problematiche, ma sempre persone sono.
Non si può essere razzisti con la categoria amanti.


----------



## Ross (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Non è una buona cosa perché, tra le molte altre cose, non corrisponde alla realtà.
> È indubbio che ci sono persone davvero molto problematiche, ma sempre persone sono.
> Non si può essere razzisti con la categoria amanti.


Per carità...non amo le categorizzazioni.
Ma fa parte di un processo fisiologico volto a non crepare di dolore. 

Il gioco immagino sia sempre lo stesso:
1) All'inizio il contendente è un supereroe che provoca disfunzioni erettili al solo pensiero di un confronto. 
2) Poi con il passare del tempo diventa improvvisamente un analfabeta, col pisello piccolo e l'alito fognato. 
3) Alla lunga diventa un essere umano normale...almeno quando e se si riesce a ridimensionare l'accaduto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Per carità...non amo le categorizzazioni.
> Ma fa parte di un processo fisiologico volto a non crepare di dolore.
> 
> Il gioco immagino sia sempre lo stesso:
> ...


Prima si arriva alla fase 3, meglio è.


----------



## marietto (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Non è una buona cosa perché, tra le molte altre cose, non corrisponde alla realtà.
> È indubbio che ci sono persone davvero molto problematiche, ma sempre persone sono.
> Non si può essere razzisti con la categoria amanti.


Ma perchè mai dovrebbe essere il tradito ad accollarsi questa cosa?

Il tradito non è un assistente sociale che deve comprendere ed interiorizzare il comportamente del traditore e poi anche quello dell'amante.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma perchè mai dovrebbe essere il tradito ad accollarsi questa cosa?
> 
> Il tradito non è un assistente sociale che deve comprendere ed interiorizzare il comportamente del traditore e poi anche quello dell'amante.


Probabilmente non mi spiego
Non dico che un tradito debba farsi carico di nulla
Semplicemente se stessi cercando di decidere se restare con chi mi ha tradito il modo in cui tratta una persona con la quale ha avuto un certo tipo di rapporto mi aiuterebbe a comprendere chi ho vicino


----------



## Ross (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima si arriva alla fase 3, meglio è.


Il problema è che non sempre si esce dalle fasi 1 o 2.
Se cadi giù in depressione pesante difficilmente ti schiodi...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Il problema è che non sempre si esce dalle fasi 1 o 2.
> Se cadi giù in depressione pesante difficilmente ti schiodi...


In casi come questi so che sembra assurdo ma io credo che un tradimento farebbe bene
Uno magari elimina qualche idea "sbagliata" che si era fatto


----------



## Ross (30 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> In casi come questi so che sembra assurdo ma io credo che un tradimento farebbe bene
> Uno magari elimina qualche idea "sbagliata" che si era fatto


Il tradimento per ripicca?
Credo che serva a ridimensionare...ma anche a sentirsi poco puliti.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2016)

*'*



marietto ha detto:


> Ma perchè mai dovrebbe essere il tradito ad accollarsi questa cosa?
> 
> Il tradito non è un assistente sociale che deve comprendere ed interiorizzare il comportamente del traditore e poi anche quello dell'amante.


Non dico di farsi carico di niente. Ci mancherebbe altro che il tradito dovesse comprendere l'amante! Dico che non dovrebbe invece impegnarsi per dimostrarne l'indignità per "salvare" il traditore. Intanto perché non è la realtà, nessun amante è un mostro, e quindi non ha senso deresponsabilizzare il traditore, ma soprattutto perché il risultato sarebbe vedere il traditore come un povero manipolato senza volontà. E un'ameba non la vuole nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Il tradimento per ripicca?
> Credo che serva a ridimensionare...ma anche a sentirsi poco puliti.


Magari basterebbe leggere con attenzione i traditori e gli amanti qui.


----------



## marietto (30 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente non mi spiego
> Non dico che un tradito debba farsi carico di nulla
> Semplicemente se stessi cercando di decidere se restare con chi mi ha tradito il modo in cui tratta una persona con la quale ha avuto un certo tipo di rapporto mi aiuterebbe a comprendere chi ho vicino


No, no, tu ti sei spiegata benissimo.

Quello che dico io è che non spetta al tradito "concedere" o meno il chiarimento. Il tradito può richiedere che vengano rispettate certe regole e sta al traditore dire si oppure no.

Io non ho mai visto un tradimento scoperto con il traditore chiuso in cantina fino alla definizione delle clausole per la riconciliazione. Di solito ci si prende una pausa più o meno lunga, con separazione o meno, per decidere cosa si vuole da entrambe le parti. Se il traditore vuole davvero la riconciliazione con il tradito, ha ampiamente il tempo di accomiatarsi, se non lo fa è perchè tiene fino all'ultimo il piede in due scarpe, hai visto mai che il tradito decida di divorziare...

A quel punto una clausola di "no contact" è una richiesta legittima. Che il traditore può accettare o meno.Ma se la accetta quella è, e al tradito, giustamente, se l'altro si è accomiatato o meno, frega zero, IMO.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Il tradimento per ripicca?
> Credo che serva a ridimensionare...ma anche a sentirsi poco puliti.


No per ripicca no
Io credo che per esempio, io che ho tradito se scoprissi di essere stata tradita avrei una base diversa da cui partire
I "film" che leggo spesso si fanno i traditi sono, per l'esperienza che ho avuto io, apputno dei "film"
Ho passato serate a discutere con utenti del forum di questo argomento. Ho sentito cose che facevano stare male e pesantemente che secondo me erano davvero solo nella loro testa
Per questo dico che vivendo un'esperienza simile forse i pensieri successivi al tradimento subito sarebbero diversi


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dico di farsi carico di niente. Ci mancherebbe altro che il tradito dovesse comprendere l'amante! Dico che non dovrebbe invece impegnarsi per dimostrarne l'indignità per "salvare" il traditore. Intanto perché non è la realtà, nessun amante è un mostro, e quindi non ha senso deresponsabilizzare il traditore, ma soprattutto perché il risultato sarebbe *vedere il traditore come un povero manipolato senza volontà. E un'ameba non la vuole nessuno*.


Standing ovation:up:
Straquoto il grassetto


----------



## JON (30 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non direi.
> Per me il tradito fa le sue valutazioni e decide se può prendere in considerazione la riconciliazione o meno (ammesso che anche il traditore la voglia) e a quel punto non ha diritto di imporre alcunchè, ma ha tutto il diritto di dire: "io ci provo a certe condizioni" e le presenta. Sarà poi il traditore a decidere se quelle condizioni sono accettabili o meno.
> 
> Se lo sono, non sta certo al tradito pensare ai sentimenti dell'amante.
> ...


Io la vedo nel tuo stesso modo, anzi ti dirò di più, se ci sono i presupposti e la situazione mi fa girare le palle l'amante lo vado pure a cercare, non è che mi preoccupo di lui e dei suoi sentimenti alla cazzo. Circolano certi impuniti che bisognerebbe farne un discorso a parte.

Quello che intendevo, sulla base di quello che diceva la Brunetta, è che sarebbe come nascondere la testa nella sabbia credere che due amanti nell'immediato si stoppino senza darsi una regolata. Poi ci possono essere anche casi in cui non serve nemmeno un "arrivederci e grazie"...dipende. Naturalmente come dici tu ci sono dei tempi tecnici brevi ed immediati per far si che due amanti dividano le strade, ma quello che mi premeva dire era che il tradito non si nasconda questa eventualità. Perché il più delle volte il traditore qualche mossa la fa e la deve fare, anche quando questa è giocata a favore del rapporto ufficiale. Quindi d'accordissimo che, se allontanamento ci deve essere, gli amanti abbiano un tempo breve e immediato nel troncare senza tanti fronzoli (ovvero quelli che s'erano costruiti e che in questo caso non avrebbero nemmeno bisogno di tante premure e smancerie).

Per me il tradito può e deve far valere tutti i suoi diritti, anche quelli personalmente opinabili, ma allo stesso tempo deve essere realista. Altrimenti è uno stolto.


----------



## JON (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dico di farsi carico di niente. Ci mancherebbe altro che il tradito dovesse comprendere l'amante! *Dico che non dovrebbe invece impegnarsi per dimostrarne l'indignità per "salvare" il traditore*. Intanto perché non è la realtà, nessun amante è un mostro, e quindi non ha senso deresponsabilizzare il traditore, ma soprattutto perché il risultato sarebbe vedere il traditore come un povero manipolato senza volontà. E un'ameba non la vuole nessuno.


Questo è un altro discorso ancora.


----------



## Ross (30 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No per ripicca no
> Io credo che per esempio, io che ho tradito se scoprissi di essere stata tradita avrei una base diversa da cui partire
> I "film" che leggo spesso si fanno i traditi sono, per l'esperienza che ho avuto io, apputno dei "film"
> Ho passato serate a discutere con utenti del forum di questo argomento. Ho sentito *cose che facevano stare male e pesantemente che secondo me erano davvero solo nella loro testa*
> Per questo dico che vivendo un'esperienza simile forse i pensieri successivi al tradimento subito sarebbero diversi


Non mi è chiaro: intendi il film porno delle chiavate extraconiugali? 
Non credo...altrimenti non avresti aggiunto 'secondo me erano davvero solo nella loro testa', giusto?


----------



## marietto (30 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Io la vedo nel tuo stesso modo, anzi ti dirò di più, se ci sono i presupposti e la situazione mi fa girare le palle l'amante lo vado pure a cercare, non è che mi preoccupo di lui e dei suoi sentimenti alla cazzo. Circolano certi impuniti che bisognerebbe farne un discorso a parte.
> 
> Quello che intendevo, sulla base di quello che diceva la Brunetta, è che sarebbe come nascondere la testa nella sabbia credere che due amanti nell'immediato si stoppino senza darsi una regolata. Poi ci possono essere anche casi in cui non serve nemmeno un "arrivederci e grazie"...dipende. Naturalmente come dici tu ci sono dei tempi tecnici brevi ed immediati per far si che due amanti dividano le strade, ma quello che mi premeva dire era che il tradito non si nasconda questa eventualità. Perché il più delle volte il traditore qualche mossa la fa e la deve fare, anche quando questa è giocata a favore del rapporto ufficiale. Quindi d'accordissimo che, se allontanamento ci deve essere, gli amanti abbiano un tempo breve e immediato nel troncare senza tanti fronzoli (ovvero quelli che s'erano costruiti e che in questo caso non avrebbero nemmeno bisogno di tante premure e smancerie).
> 
> Per me il tradito può e deve far valere tutti i suoi diritti, anche quelli personalmente opinabili, ma allo stesso tempo deve essere realista. Altrimenti è uno stolto.


Ma io non la vedo come una questione di diritti da far valere. Nei rapporti personali contano fino a mezzogiorno... Io la vedo come porre condizioni per il prosieguo del rapporto. Se ti stanno bene quelle sono. Se non ti stanno bene fai le tue rimostranze e io valuterò il da farsi. In queste valutazioni il rapporto umano traditore/amante, secondo me, è tutto a carico del traditore, il tradito non ci mette becco e giustamente.

Eventualmente valuterà il comportamente del traditore nei confronti dell'altra persona. Farfalla lo vede ad esempio in un senso. Io lo vedrei in un altro (se hai tempi lunghi forse hai scelto di rimanere per i motivi sbagliati e forse a me non conviene continuare il rapporto).


----------



## marietto (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dico di farsi carico di niente. Ci mancherebbe altro che il tradito dovesse comprendere l'amante! Dico che non dovrebbe invece impegnarsi per dimostrarne l'indignità per "salvare" il traditore. Intanto perché non è la realtà, nessun amante è un mostro, e quindi non ha senso deresponsabilizzare il traditore, ma soprattutto perché il risultato sarebbe vedere il traditore come un povero manipolato senza volontà. E un'ameba non la vuole nessuno.


E questo è se dici che ti sta bene cessare i contatti e poi non lo fai.

E quando non lo fai ti aspetti che il tradito ti "conceda" il contatto.

Una persona che pernsa con la sua testa e padrona di se stessa, direbbe di non poter accettare una clausola di "nessun contatto" e sarebbe veramente notevole se spiegasse il perchè la ritiene vessatoria...


----------



## JON (30 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma io non la vedo come una questione di diritti da far valere. Nei rapporti personali contano fino a mezzogiorno... *Io la vedo come porre condizioni per il prosieguo del rapporto.* Se ti stanno bene quelle sono. Se non ti stanno bene fai le tue rimostranze e io valuterò il da farsi. In queste valutazioni il rapporto umano traditore/amante, secondo me, è tutto a carico del traditore, il tradito non ci mette becco e giustamente.
> 
> Eventualmente valuterà il comportamente del traditore nei confronti dell'altra persona. Farfalla lo vede ad esempio in un senso. Io lo vedrei in un'altro (se hai tempi lunghi forse hai scelto di rimanere per i motivi sbagliati e forse a me non conviene continuare il rapporto).


Non è che volevo discutere sui mezzi, poi si può vederla più o meno diversamente, ma quanto in neretto era per me sottinteso e condiviso.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E questo è se dici che ti sta bene cessare i contatti e poi non lo fai.
> 
> E quando non lo fai ti aspetti che il tradito ti "conceda" il contatto.
> 
> Una persona che pernsa con la sua testa e padrona di se stessa, direbbe di non poter accettare una clausola di "nessun contatto" e sarebbe veramente notevole se spiegasse il perchè la ritiene vessatoria...


Per me è una clausola vessatoria perchè l'umanità della relazione tra amanti.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Agosto 2016)

*...*



JON ha detto:


> Non è che volevo discutere sui mezzi, poi si può vederla più o meno diversamente, ma quanto in neretto era per me sottinteso e condiviso.


..io la leggo come una sconfitta quella clausola, dovessi imporla io.

Mi piacerebbe invece mia moglie non ne sentisse più il reale desiderio, ma non x una clausola, ma x suo reale appagamento di quello che ha.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro: intendi il film porno delle chiavate extraconiugali?
> Non credo...altrimenti non avresti aggiunto 'secondo me erano davvero solo nella loro testa', giusto?


No. Non mi riferisco in alcun modo al sesso ma proprio a come si "immagina" il rapporto tra i due. Le cose che si dicono o che pensano. La derisione del partner ecc ecc




marietto ha detto:


> . Farfalla lo vede ad esempio in un senso. Io lo vedrei in un altro (se hai tempi lunghi forse hai scelto di rimanere per i motivi sbagliati e forse a me non conviene continuare il rapporto).


non mi riferivo al smettere di sentirla con tempi più o meno lunghi
Ma proprio a come "tratta" le altre persone
Esempio. A me fanno incazzare e chiuderei immediatamente se mi capitasse quelli che hanno una relazione lunga (non scopata di una sera) e quando vengono scoperti partono con epititi e altro verso la persona con cui hanno tradito
Ora già mi sta sul cazzo che mi hai tradito ma se lo hai fatto con una di cui pensi le peggio cose allora sei proprio un coglione e io con un coglione non ricostruisco. Anche questo sarebbe un modo per capire di più di chi mi sta vicino.


----------



## JON (30 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..io la leggo come una sconfitta quella clausola, dovessi imporla io.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe invece mia moglie non ne sentisse più il reale desiderio, ma non x una clausola, ma x suo reale appagamento di quello che ha.


Naturalmente.


----------



## JON (30 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Non mi riferisco in alcun modo al sesso ma proprio a come si "immagina" il rapporto tra i due. Le cose che si dicono o che pensano. La derisione del partner ecc ecc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In quel caso più che di un coglione si tratterebbe di un paraculo, che è pure peggio.


----------



## marietto (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è una clausola vessatoria perchè l'umanità della relazione tra amanti.


Non saprei... Se ritieni di dover continuare i contatti oltre all'accomiatamento, vuol dire che l'amante diventa una figura ricorrente nella vita della ns. coppia.

A quel punto io saluterei. Definitivamente.


----------



## marietto (30 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esempio. A me fanno incazzare e chiuderei immediatamente se mi capitasse quelli che hanno una relazione lunga (non scopata di una sera) e quando vengono scoperti partono con epititi e altro verso la persona con cui hanno tradito
> Ora già mi sta sul cazzo che mi hai tradito ma se lo hai fatto con una di cui pensi le peggio cose allora sei proprio un coglione e io con un coglione non ricostruisco. Anche questo sarebbe un modo per capire di più di chi mi sta vicino.


Chiaro se hai avuto una relazione lunga con una persona che disprezzi mi vien da pensare che non vali la pena...


----------



## marietto (30 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Naturalmente.


Esatto. L'ideale sarebbe non imporla e nessun contatto ugualmente.
Però a volte, la reazione a certe cose può aiutarti a capirne altre, e magari ad evitare alcuni errori e valutazioni sbagliate, nonchè come sono effettivamente messe alcune scale dei valori...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non saprei... Se ritieni di dover continuare i contatti oltre all'accomiatamento, vuol dire che l'amante diventa una figura ricorrente nella vita della ns. coppia.
> 
> A quel punto io saluterei. Definitivamente.


Ho saltato "nega".
Non intendo mantenere un rapporto, ma consentire tempi umani di congedo. 
È naturale che il tradito ha suoi tempi di tolleranza.
Non si tratta di comprendere l'amante, ma il partner in quanto essere umano che ha avuto una relazione.


----------



## JON (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è una clausola vessatoria perchè l'umanità della relazione tra amanti.


Si ma è una relazione che non può sussistere, esisteva solo in quanto clandestina. A quel punto la clausola non andrebbe nemmeno richiesta, tantomeno imposta. Cioè, adesso non so come si sia finiti a parlare di clausole nei rapporti umani (un controsenso praticamente). Qui è una questione di buon senso anche.

Se poi il rapporto extraconiugale non e di serie B rispetto quello ufficiale, quando addirittura prescindibile per importanza, allora il traditore farebbe bene a considerare bene in quale delle due scarpe mettere il
 piede. Perché la presunzione di salvare capre e cavoli (che poi è un assurdità) la trovo altrettanto offensiva e umiliante, uno dei due rapporti deve prevalere. Se parliamo di umanità, la scelta di sopprimere uno dei due rapporti significa anche dare ad entrambi il giusto valore e rispetto.


----------



## marietto (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho saltato "nega".
> Non intendo mantenere un rapporto, ma consentire tempi umani di congedo.
> È naturale che il tradito ha suoi tempi di tolleranza.
> Non si tratta di comprendere l'amante, ma il partner in quanto essere umano che ha avuto una relazione.


Ci sarebbe anche il rovescio della medaglia: il tradito è uno che è stato tradito e che sta facendo il possibile per continuare una relazione in parte compromessa... E che giustamente vorrebbe chiudere al più presto ogni contatto.
E' una relazione extraconiugale, mica il finale di "Casablanca".

Non spetta al tradito stabilire come ci si debba congedare, ma può senz'altro valutare tempi e modi. Se questi fanno ritenere che ci sia ancora un rapporto di un certo tipo e che la scelta è dovuta a sola convenienza è sua piena facoltà abortire la riconciliazione, IMO.


----------



## JON (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho saltato "nega".
> Non intendo mantenere un rapporto, ma consentire tempi umani di congedo.
> È naturale che il tradito ha suoi tempi di tolleranza.
> *Non si tratta di comprendere l'amante, ma il partner in quanto essere umano che ha avuto una relazione*.


Ambeh...volevo dire che mancava un pezzo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe anche il rovescio della medaglia: il tradito è uno che è stato tradito e che sta facendo il possibile per continuare una relazione in parte compromessa... E che giustamente vorrebbe chiudere al più presto ogni contatto.
> E' una relazione extraconiugale, mica il finale di "Casablanca".
> 
> Non spetta al tradito stabilire come ci si debba congedare, ma può senz'altro valutare tempi e modi. Se questi fanno ritenere che ci sia ancora un rapporto di un certo tipo e che la scelta è dovuta a sola convenienza è sua piena facoltà abortire la riconciliazione, IMO.


Figurati se da tradita sono favorevole al mantenimento di più relazioni, ma si tratta sempre di una relazione.
Per me negare è rimuovere. Poi torna tutto a galla.


----------



## marietto (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se da tradita sono favorevole al mantenimento di più relazioni, ma si tratta sempre di una relazione.
> Per me negare è rimuovere. Poi torna tutto a galla.


Per me se devi fare tubare i colombi è meglio lasciar perdere e ognuno per la sua strada, IMO...


----------



## MariLea (30 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sarebbe molto strano se il tradito si interessasse dello stato d'animo dell'amante.
> Quantomeno bizzarro...


:rotfl:
quanto mi manca l'opinione di sarastro, così poco politicamente corretto... ma tanto vero.
Credo dicesse "è il cazzo che lo richiede" o qualcosa di simile


----------



## MariLea (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco!
> 
> La mostrizzazione non è una buona cosa. Anche se inizialmente è spontanea.


E ben venga la spontaneità!
Proprio inizialmente, quando c'è la carica di rabbia... quello che non condivido è invece è la continuità del livore nel tempo... il tempo deve far sedimentare e ragionare.


----------



## MariLea (30 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non direi.
> Per me il tradito fa le sue valutazioni e decide se può prendere in considerazione la riconciliazione o meno (ammesso che anche il traditore la voglia) e a quel punto non ha diritto di imporre alcunchè, ma ha tutto il diritto di dire: "io ci provo a certe condizioni" e le presenta. Sarà poi il traditore a decidere se quelle condizioni sono accettabili o meno.
> 
> Se lo sono, non sta certo al tradito pensare ai sentimenti dell'amante.
> ...


Quotone!


----------



## MariLea (30 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> In casi come questi so che sembra assurdo ma *io credo che un tradimento farebbe bene*
> Uno magari elimina qualche idea "sbagliata" che si era fatto


addirittura  e che è la prova del 9?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> addirittura  e che è la prova del 9?


ho spiegato nei post seguenti


----------



## MariLea (30 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho spiegato nei post seguenti


ah! capito, come tratta le persone... ok


----------



## Andrea Lila (30 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al tradito non interessa dell'amante (a meno che non sia sotto un tir:carneval ma riconosce che il partner è un essere umano che si è relazionato con un altro essere umano e non avrebbe rispetto del partner se non desse il rispetto dovuto a qualunque essere umano all'amante


Si può non essere sempre politicamente corretti, specie dopo una storia che per averla vissuta ci sputi sangue e lacrime per anni. Per me ci sta anche che non la si rispetti più, che la si detesti addirittura.
Nel mio caso, paradossalmente, io che l'avrei uccisa a mani nude, alla fine dei salmi l'ho pure graziata senza manco insultarla. Mentre in lui scatta una specie di repulsione ogni volta che la si nomina (va). La vita è strana.



farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi preoccuperei del cuore spezzato dell'amante ma valuterei il mio compagno anche da come si comporta con l'altra in questo caso.


Questa cosa l'hai sempre detta e non sono mai stata d'accordo 
L'ultima cosa di cui un tradito ha bisogno è di verificare le capacità oggettive di rispetto del traditore. Ma figurati che gliene frega. Più la distrugge, più distrugge se stesso, questo è vero, ma stiamo parlando di un episodio che si vuol superare, nel caso, e non è che continuando ad apprezzare l'amante (è sotteso che lo si è fatto in partenza mettendo in piedi la storia) il tradito si senta meglio. Ti assicuro che più distanza si mette fra sè e l'amante che è stata, meglio è per tutti.





marietto ha detto:


> Chiaro se hai avuto una relazione lunga con una persona che disprezzi mi vien da pensare che non vali la pena...


Non vi è mai capitato di disprezzare qualcuno, specie se è intercorsa una relazione lunga di amore, di affetto, di vicinanza particolare? Capita secondo me anche non in regime di tradimento conclamato, figuriamoci se non può succedere quando magari ci si è resi conto di aver preso un abbaglio, che l'altra persona per esempio si è venduta per qualcosa di diverso appellandosi all'ormone oppure per x ragioni di dipendenza; capita di detestarla anche solo perchè le abbiamo consentito di infilarsi in una fessura che poi si è allargata e ha fatto male; capita di vederla con sguardo non annebbiato dall'invaghimento e di vederla per quello che è, qualcuno che non ci piace. Capita, eccome.


----------



## Ross (30 Agosto 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> quanto mi manca l'opinione di sarastro, così poco politicamente corretto... ma tanto vero.
> Credo dicesse "è il cazzo che lo richiede" o qualcosa di simile


Secondo me spazio per uno come Sarastro ci sarà sempre...un bel tipo, ben delineato e schietto al punto giusto.
Fake o reale frega zero: mi piaceva leggerlo!


----------



## marietto (30 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non vi è mai capitato di disprezzare qualcuno, specie se è intercorsa una relazione lunga di amore, di affetto, di vicinanza particolare? Capita secondo me anche non in regime di tradimento conclamato, figuriamoci se non può succedere quando magari ci si è resi conto di aver preso un abbaglio, che l'altra persona per esempio si è venduta per qualcosa di diverso appellandosi all'ormone oppure per x ragioni di dipendenza; capita di detestarla anche solo perchè le abbiamo consentito di infilarsi in una fessura che poi si è allargata e ha fatto male; capita di vederla con sguardo non annebbiato dall'invaghimento e di vederla per quello che è, qualcuno che non ci piace. Capita, eccome.


Non una storia d'amore, al limite mi sono dato del deficente io per aver combinato casini o per essere finito in situazioni che non sentivo adeguate, ma non ho mai disprezzato "lei".

Mi è capitato di provare qualcosa di simile verso un paio di amici, sui quali avevo proiettato profondità che in realtà non esistevano. Anche li in realtà era probabilmente colpa mia ma non riuscivo a non addebitare loro il fatto di non essere quello che pensavo che fossero, non so se mi sono spiegato, forse mi sono incasinato un po'


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non una storia d'amore, al limite mi sono dato del deficente io per aver combinato casini o per essere finito in situazioni che non sentivo adeguate, ma non ho mai disprezzato "lei".
> 
> Mi è capitato di provare qualcosa di simile verso un paio di amici, sui quali avevo proiettato profondità che in realtà non esistevano. Anche li in realtà era probabilmente colpa mia ma non riuscivo a non addebitare loro il fatto di non essere quello che pensavo che fossero, non so se mi sono spiegato, forse mi sono incasinato un po'


Penso anche io che le "proiezioni" che facciamo rispetto all'altro possono portare a delusioni
mi chiedo però se non è soprattuto nostra la responsabilità


----------



## MariLea (30 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Secondo me spazio per uno come Sarastro ci sarà sempre...un bel tipo, ben delineato e schietto al punto giusto.
> Fake o reale frega zero: mi piaceva leggerlo!


Secondo me reale (ed ho buon intuito in genere) piaceva anche a me leggerlo, 
una voce fuori dal coro senza buonismi, istintivo e sincero con intelligenza e rispetto per le opinioni di tutti,
come dire... il papà che sa il fatto suo!
Ma non credo ci sia spazio per lui qui, come abbiamo visto... peccato.


----------



## marietto (30 Agosto 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Penso anche io che le "proiezioni" che facciamo rispetto all'altro possono portare a delusioni
> mi chiedo però se non è soprattuto nostra la responsabilità


Probabile di si...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Probabile di si...


Parlo per esperienza, mi è capitato, diverso tempo fa di proiettare in una relazione un'idea, un percorso che con il senno di poi ho compreso non era il suo, e nemmeno lo era mai stato perché i segnali che io interpretavo erano come dire abbelliti dalla mia proiezione, lui tutto sommato non aveva camuffato nulla 

potrei definirli castelli in aria


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si può non essere sempre politicamente corretti, specie dopo una storia che per averla vissuta ci sputi sangue e lacrime per anni. Per me ci sta anche che non la si rispetti più, che la si detesti addirittura.
> Nel mio caso, paradossalmente, io che l'avrei uccisa a mani nude, alla fine dei salmi l'ho pure graziata senza manco insultarla. Mentre in lui scatta una specie di repulsione ogni volta che la si nomina (va). La vita è strana.
> 
> 
> ...


Non dico che debba apprezzare l'amante dico che io non starei con un uomo che ha messo a repentaglio il nostro matrimonio per una che considera una schifezza
Perderebbe quel poco di stima che mi resta di lui
E sinceramente credo poco a questa versioni. 
Forse perché io sono una molto riflessiva e mi auguro di aver sposato una persona che non agisce d'impulso per poi dirsi pentito.


----------



## spleen (30 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma... Capisco il giuramento.. E la parola data...
> 
> Ma sarebbe cosi gratificante x te aver una donna che tronca un contatto con un uomo solo in onore di un giuramento o una parola data...?
> 
> ...


Ecco, io la penso in modo completamente diverso.
Per me una persona   - è -  la sua parola.

Quanto a quello che hanno in testa le persone, figuriamoci, faccio fatica a raccapezzarmi con quello che ho in testa io.


----------



## mistral (30 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente non mi spiego
> Non dico che un tradito debba farsi carico di nulla
> Semplicemente se stessi cercando di decidere se restare con chi mi ha tradito il modo in cui tratta una persona con la quale ha avuto un certo tipo di rapporto mi aiuterebbe a comprendere chi ho vicino


Esatto,infatti mio marito a differenza di lei ,non ha mai detto o fatto scorrettezze nei suoi confronti.Mi ha anche esortata ad ignorarla e a non infierire.Ha adottato la tecnica dell'ignorare completamente le sue invettive (io non ci sarei riuscita).Sicuramente è rimasto molto deluso perché pensava di essere degno almeno di rispetto infatti un giorno mi disse che aveva imparato sulla sua pelle che quando il vento gira i più si preoccupano di pararsi solo le proprie terga.
Ma ha anche ricevuto  la conferma che con lei non ne sarebbe mai potuto uscire senza pagarla più o meno cara.Sono stata pacata e conciliante con lei perché veramente faceva cascare le braccia con le sue accuse molto campate per aria  e la sua santificazione..Lei ha optato per la totale perdita di dignità e decoro.Peggio per lei che si è fatta veramente riconoscere nella sua reale piccola natura.
Ma qui non si parla del tradito che dovrebbe rispetto all'amante,si parla di prendere atto che due persone che si sono frequentate,confidate,che hanno fatto sesso un qualche legame sano,malato,egoistico,narcisistico,di supporto etc etc,devono avercelo avuto per forza e a meno che non si sia dei robot,alle persone come minimo ci si affeziona.
Chiarirsi dovrebbe servire per mettere il punto senza ripensamenti.
Evidentemente questa "umanità"vale in quei rapporti dove oltre al volersi divertire e svagare ,entra in campo anche il sentimento di infatuazione e/o amore.In storie egoistiche dove ognuno si prende ciò che gli serve in modo egoistico,spenta la giostra si spegne facilmente  anche lo pseudo sentimento che la faceva girare.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Esatto,infatti mio marito a differenza di lei ,non ha mai detto o fatto scorrettezze nei suoi confronti.Mi ha anche esortata ad ignorarla e a non infierire.Ha adottato la tecnica dell'ignorare completamente le sue invettive (io non ci sarei riuscita).Sicuramente è rimasto molto deluso perché pensava di essere degno almeno di rispetto infatti un giorno mi disse che aveva imparato sulla sua pelle che quando il vento gira i più si preoccupano di pararsi solo le proprie terga.
> Ma ha anche ricevuto  la conferma che con lei non ne sarebbe mai potuto uscire senza pagarla più o meno cara.Sono stata pacata e conciliante con lei perché veramente faceva cascare le braccia con le sue accuse molto campate per aria  e la sua santificazione..Lei ha optato per la totale perdita di dignità e decoro.Peggio per lei che si è fatta veramente riconoscere nella sua reale piccola natura.
> Ma qui non si parla del tradito che dovrebbe rispetto all'amante,si parla di prendere atto che due persone che si sono frequentate,confidate,che hanno fatto sesso un qualche legame sano,malato,egoistico,narcisistico,di supporto etc etc,devono avercelo avuto per forza e a meno che non si sia dei robot,alle persone come minimo ci si affeziona.
> Chiarirsi dovrebbe servire per mettere il punto senza ripensamenti.
> Evidentemente questa "umanità"vale in quei rapporti dove oltre al volersi divertire e svagare ,entra in campo anche il sentimento di infatuazione e/o amore.In storie egoistiche dove ognuno si prende ciò che gli serve in modo egoistico,spenta la giostra si spegne facilmente  anche lo pseudo sentimento che la faceva girare.


Quoto soprattutto l'ultima parte


----------



## mistral (30 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non dico che debba apprezzare l'amante dico che io non starei con un uomo che ha messo a repentaglio il nostro matrimonio per una che considera una schifezza
> Perderebbe quel poco di stima che mi resta di lui
> E sinceramente credo poco a questa versioni.
> Forse perché io sono una molto riflessiva e mi auguro di aver sposato una persona che non agisce d'impulso per poi dirsi pentito.


Non penso affatto che nel mentre si pensi di stare con una schifezza,credo più che altro che anche se vi fossero aspetti che non si amano,in storie extra specie se superficiali e dove non subentra l'amore i lati non graditi si lascino lì dove sono senza sprecare tempo per cambiarli.Quando l'abbaglio,l'eccitazione,la novità scemano o peggio,se a causa della scoperta tocca fare un atterraggio d'emergenza ,in quei 5 minuti di panico magari vedi la persona senza fronzoli e ti potrebbe schifare per come gli vedi gestire quei 5 minuti.Magari ti ruba l'unico paracadute senza minimamente preoccuparsi del tuo schianto al suolo.Puoi anche prendere atto della porcata fatta e l'altro è parte della porcata che magari ti fa schifo tanto quanto ti fai schifo tu.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Agosto 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, io la penso in modo completamente diverso.
> Per me una persona   - è -  la sua parola.
> 
> Quanto a quello che hanno in testa le persone, figuriamoci, faccio fatica a raccapezzarmi con quello che ho in testa io.


Lo capisco molto bene, poiché anche io avevo questa impostazione..

Ora mi interessa più cosa c'è sotto la parola. 
Anche x questo evito scrupolosamente di darne io x primo, anche se forse a volte potrei. Ed evito di riceverne.

Le promesse prima mi rassicuravano, oggi mi inquietano.

Questione di vissuti..


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Non penso affatto che nel mentre si pensi di stare con una schifezza,credo più che altro che anche se vi fossero aspetti che non si amano,in storie extra specie se superficiali e dove non subentra l'amore i lati non graditi si lascino lì dove sono senza sprecare tempo per cambiarli.Quando l'abbaglio,l'eccitazione,la novità scemano o peggio,se a causa della scoperta tocca fare un atterraggio d'emergenza ,in quei 5 minuti di panico magari vedi la persona senza fronzoli e ti potrebbe schifare per come gli vedi gestire quei 5 minuti.Magari ti ruba l'unico paracadute senza minimamente preoccuparsi del tuo schianto al suolo.Puoi anche prendere atto della porcata fatta e l'altro è parte della porcata che magari ti fa schifo tanto quanto ti fai schifo tu.


Si può essere
Credo che qui subentri l'esperienza personale che rende tutto soggettivo


----------



## spleen (30 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo capisco molto bene, poiché anche io avevo questa impostazione..
> 
> Ora mi interessa più cosa c'è sotto la parola.
> Anche x questo evito scrupolosamente di darne io x primo, anche se forse a volte potrei. Ed evito di riceverne.
> ...


Eh si anch' io una volta la pensavo così, poi ho cambiato opinione.


----------



## Andrea Lila (31 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non una storia d'amore, al limite mi sono dato del deficente io per aver combinato casini o per essere finito in situazioni che non sentivo adeguate, ma non ho mai disprezzato "lei".
> 
> Mi è capitato di provare qualcosa di simile verso un paio di amici, sui quali avevo proiettato profondità che in realtà non esistevano. Anche li in realtà era probabilmente colpa mia ma non riuscivo a non addebitare loro il fatto di non essere quello che pensavo che fossero, non so se mi sono spiegato, forse mi sono incasinato un po'





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Penso anche io che le "proiezioni" che facciamo rispetto all'altro possono portare a delusioni
> mi chiedo però se non è soprattuto nostra la responsabilità



Se è vero che quando un rapporto si frantuma, anche se apparentemente la responsabilità è solo di uno, esiste compartecipazione, in un modo o nell'altro, per me è altrettanto vero che la distribuzione della stessa molto spesso non è affatto equa. Prendiamo il tradimento classico: ho capito che magari il coniuge può essersi distratto e aver mancato in attenzioni etc, ma chi s'imbarca nella storia parallela è l'altro, perchè mai non accollargli la maggior parte del peso? Spesso le proiezioni che facciamo sull'altro è verissimo che sono nostre invenzioni idealiste senza rendercene conto, ma se abbiamo riscontri in termini affettivi, a parole e fatti, se veniamo rassicurati continuamente sulla bontà dei sentimenti altrui, se tutto funziona perchè lui è bravo a mascherare, perchè io devo accollarmi l'onere di una proiezione svbagliata? Io sono nel giusto perchè credo e ho fiducia nella relazione che sto costruendo, è l'altro che mi imbroglia.





mistral ha detto:


> Non penso affatto che nel mentre si pensi di stare con una schifezza,credo più che altro che anche se vi fossero aspetti che non si amano,in storie extra specie se superficiali e dove non subentra l'amore i lati non graditi si lascino lì dove sono senza sprecare tempo per cambiarli.Quando l'abbaglio,l'eccitazione,la novità scemano o peggio,se a causa della scoperta tocca fare un atterraggio d'emergenza ,in quei 5 minuti di panico magari vedi la persona senza fronzoli e ti potrebbe schifare per come gli vedi gestire quei 5 minuti.Magari ti ruba l'unico paracadute senza minimamente preoccuparsi del tuo schianto al suolo.Puoi anche prendere atto della porcata fatta e l'altro è parte della porcata che magari ti fa schifo tanto quanto ti fai schifo tu.



Perfetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Se è vero che quando un rapporto si frantuma, anche se apparentemente la responsabilità è solo di uno, esiste compartecipazione, in un modo o nell'altro, per me è altrettanto vero che la distribuzione della stessa molto spesso non è affatto equa. Prendiamo il tradimento classico: ho capito che magari il coniuge può essersi distratto e aver mancato in attenzioni etc, ma chi s'imbarca nella storia parallela è l'altro, perchè mai non accollargli la maggior parte del peso? Spesso le proiezioni che facciamo sull'altro è verissimo che sono nostre invenzioni idealiste senza rendercene conto, ma se abbiamo riscontri in termini affettivi, a parole e fatti, se veniamo rassicurati continuamente sulla bontà dei sentimenti altrui, se tutto funziona perchè lui è bravo a mascherare, perchè io devo accollarmi l'onere di una proiezione svbagliata? Io sono nel giusto perchè credo e ho fiducia nella relazione che sto costruendo, è l'altro che mi imbroglia.


nel mio caso, personale intendo, avevo proprio travisato o meglio delle semplici intenzioni di futura costruzione del rapporto le avevo interpretate come un impegno solenne ( uso questo termine piuttosto improprio per far capire la mia convinzione del momento ) 

finita la relazione mi sono resa  conto che ero andata oltre mentre le sue manifestazioni erano state piuttosto chiare e riguardavano solo il momento ed un coinvolgimento in divenire, nulla di assoluto 

ho imparato la lezione


----------



## Andrea Lila (31 Agosto 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> nel mio caso, personale intendo, avevo proprio travisato o meglio delle semplici intenzioni di futura costruzione del rapporto le avevo interpretate come un impegno solenne ( uso questo termine piuttosto improprio per far capire la mia convinzione del momento )
> 
> finita la relazione mi sono resa  conto che ero andata oltre mentre le sue manifestazioni erano state piuttosto chiare e riguardavano solo il momento ed un coinvolgimento in divenire, nulla di assoluto
> 
> ho imparato la lezione



A me è capitato con un'amica dai tempi della scuola. Inseparabili, grandissima affinità per anni. La vita ci ha inevitabilmente separate fisicamente ma rimaneva sulla carta il grandissimo affetto parlato e scritto. Bla bla bla da parte di entrambe.
Poi succedono cose pratiche e non ci stiamo vicine neanche a parole. L'anno scorso l'ho convocata  a botta calda per il tradimento; ci siamo viste, ho raccontato e lei ha pensato bene di portarmi da una sua amica a farmi un trattamento viso per tirarmi su. Vabbè, non era proprio quello di cui avevo bisogno ma tutto fa brodo. Peccato che la tipa mi abbia scucito 80 euro che non avevo previsto (l'amica aveva parlato di giornata di prova gratuita) e che a parte un messaggino il giorno dopo composto dal braccino che  mostra il bicipite (come a dire forza!) e un cuoricino io non l'abbia proprio più sentita (è passato un anno e mezzo) se si escludono i numerosi like che distribuisce sulla mia bacheca fb. In questo caso la proiezione è stata tutta mia, per trent'anni; ne ho sempre avuto il sentore ma quest'ultimo episodio mi ha definitivamente aperto gli occhi. Pazienza, a volte il bisogno di sentirsi amati e di amare un amico è più forte della realtà.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> A me è capitato con un'amica dai tempi della scuola. Inseparabili, grandissima affinità per anni. La vita ci ha inevitabilmente separate fisicamente ma rimaneva sulla carta il grandissimo affetto parlato e scritto. Bla bla bla da parte di entrambe.
> Poi succedono cose pratiche e non ci stiamo vicine neanche a parole. L'anno scorso l'ho convocata  a botta calda per il tradimento; ci siamo viste, ho raccontato e lei ha pensato bene di portarmi da una sua amica a farmi un trattamento viso per tirarmi su. Vabbè, non era proprio quello di cui avevo bisogno ma tutto fa brodo. Peccato che la tipa mi abbia scucito 80 euro che non avevo previsto (l'amica aveva parlato di giornata di prova gratuita) e che a parte un messaggino il giorno dopo composto dal braccino che  mostra il bicipite (come a dire forza!) e un cuoricino io non l'abbia proprio più sentita (è passato un anno e mezzo) se si escludono i numerosi like che distribuisce sulla mia bacheca fb. In questo caso la proiezione è stata tutta mia, per trent'anni; ne ho sempre avuto il sentore ma quest'ultimo episodio mi ha definitivamente aperto gli occhi. Pazienza, a volte il bisogno di sentirsi amati e di amare un amico è più forte della realtà.


Ecco ci siamo capite


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> A me è capitato con un'amica dai tempi della scuola. Inseparabili, grandissima affinità per anni. La vita ci ha inevitabilmente separate fisicamente ma rimaneva sulla carta il grandissimo affetto parlato e scritto. Bla bla bla da parte di entrambe.
> Poi succedono cose pratiche e non ci stiamo vicine neanche a parole. L'anno scorso l'ho convocata  a botta calda per il tradimento; ci siamo viste, ho raccontato e lei ha pensato bene di portarmi da una sua amica a farmi un trattamento viso per tirarmi su. Vabbè, non era proprio quello di cui avevo bisogno ma tutto fa brodo. Peccato che la tipa mi abbia scucito 80 euro che non avevo previsto (l'amica aveva parlato di giornata di prova gratuita) e che a parte un messaggino il giorno dopo composto dal braccino che  mostra il bicipite (come a dire forza!) e un cuoricino io non l'abbia proprio più sentita (è passato un anno e mezzo) se si escludono i numerosi like che distribuisce sulla mia bacheca fb. In questo caso la proiezione è stata tutta mia, per trent'anni; ne ho sempre avuto il sentore ma quest'ultimo episodio mi ha definitivamente aperto gli occhi. Pazienza, a volte il bisogno di sentirsi amati e di amare un amico è più forte della realtà.


Stare vicini nelle avversità è difficile perché ognuno, quando non è toccato personalmente, ha un'idea diversa di quello che si dovrebbe fare.


----------



## Andrea Lila (31 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stare vicini nelle avversità è difficile perché ognuno, quando non è toccato personalmente, ha un'idea diversa di quello che si dovrebbe fare.



Stare vicino nelle avversità è difficile non perchè, secondo me, si hanno idee divergenti dovute alla maggiore lucidità di chi non è coinvolto, ma perchè di assorbire il.dolore altrui se ne fa, molto.semplicemente, volentieri a meno.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Stare vicino nelle avversità è difficile non perchè, secondo me, si hanno idee divergenti dovute alla maggiore lucidità di chi non è coinvolto, ma perchè di assorbire il.dolore altrui se ne fa, molto.semplicemente, volentieri a meno.


Io penso che sia sempre un problema cognitivo. Infatti chi accoglie il dolore per professione, preti, medici, psicologi, psichiatri ha una preparazione specifica e la cosa che mette tutti in difficolta è fare le condoglianze.
E più le situazioni sono fluide, più è difficile.
E una crisi coniugale è molto fluida. Un momento si dice che si vorrebbe uccidere il traditore, un momento che lo si ama. È oggettivamente difficile stare vicino a un tradito.


----------



## Andrea Lila (31 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che sia sempre un problema cognitivo. Infatti chi accoglie il dolore per professione, preti, medici, psicologi, psichiatri ha una preparazione specifica e la cosa che mette tutti in difficolta è fare le condoglianze.
> E più le situazioni sono fluide, più è difficile.
> E una crisi coniugale è molto fluida. Un momento si dice che si vorrebbe uccidere il traditore, un momento che lo si ama. È oggettivamente difficile stare vicino a un tradito.



A volte basta anche solo ascoltare, dire "ci sono", o un "come stai?" ogni tanto. Brù, si scappa perchè non si ama veramente  l'amico in difficoltà. Chi ama resta e ascolta mille volte la stessa storia, le stesse considerazioni, ironizza sull'altalenare che dici tu. La mia amica così ha fatto. Neanche ora, dopo un anno e mezzo di rotture di coglions se faccio una battuta sulla battona di turno che s'incontra in un locale riferendomi platealmente all'amante di mio marito, si rompe. Magari non risponde e mi guarda storto oppure fa una battutaccia pure lei così da scoppiare a ridere entrambe, ma non fugge. Mi ha stroncata qualche volta, quando proprio davo fuori di matto, mi ha ripresa per i capelli e mi ha costretta a ragionare, ma non si è negata mai al telefono, anzi mi ha sempre cercata per testare lo stato dell'arte, come dice lei.

Ho un amico argentino maestro di arti marziali, un idolo per me, che tanti anni fa, quando la figlia di un altro amico comune stava quasi morendo di anoressia, andava tutti i giorni da loro (lei esanime nella sua cameretta), si sedeva in soggiorno e stava lì, senza dire nulla. Se qualcuno aveva bisogno lui c'era e anche se non poteva fare niente che già i genitori non stessero mettendo in atto, la sua presenza silenziosa, penso io, faceva si che non si sentissero soli nel dramma che stavano vivendo. 

Ci sono tanti modi per stare vicino a qualcuno che si ama che è in difficoltà; nascondersi dietro  all'incapacità di dire o fare o all'oggettiva complessità degli eventi è solo un modo vigliacco per tirarsene fuori. E in quel caso la relazione non è niente di speciale, una fra tante. Sempre secondo me e per le mie esperienze


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> A volte basta anche solo ascoltare, dire "ci sono", o un "come stai?" ogni tanto. Brù, si scappa perchè non si ama veramente  l'amico in difficoltà. Chi ama resta e ascolta mille volte la stessa storia, le stesse considerazioni, ironizza sull'altalenare che dici tu. La mia amica così ha fatto. Neanche ora, dopo un anno e mezzo di rotture di coglions se faccio una battuta sulla battona di turno che s'incontra in un locale riferendomi platealmente all'amante di mio marito, si rompe. Magari non risponde e mi guarda storto oppure fa una battutaccia pure lei così da scoppiare a ridere entrambe, ma non fugge. Mi ha stroncata qualche volta, quando proprio davo fuori di matto, mi ha ripresa per i capelli e mi ha costretta a ragionare, ma non si è negata mai al telefono, anzi mi ha sempre cercata per testare lo stato dell'arte, come dice lei.
> 
> Ho un amico argentino maestro di arti marziali, un idolo per me, che tanti anni fa, quando la figlia di un altro amico comune stava quasi morendo di anoressia, andava tutti i giorni da loro (lei esanime nella sua cameretta), si sedeva in soggiorno e stava lì, senza dire nulla. Se qualcuno aveva bisogno lui c'era e anche se non poteva fare niente che già i genitori non stessero mettendo in atto, la sua presenza silenziosa, penso io, faceva si che non si sentissero soli nel dramma che stavano vivendo.
> 
> Ci sono tanti modi per stare vicino a qualcuno che si ama che è in difficoltà; nascondersi dietro  all'incapacità di dire o fare o all'oggettiva complessità degli eventi è solo un modo vigliacco per tirarsene fuori. E in quel caso la relazione non è niente di speciale, una fra tante. Sempre secondo me e per le mie esperienze


a me darebbe veramente tanto fastidio qualcuno seduto in salotto a testimoniarmi vicinanza , sono una persona alla quale sarebbe davvero difficile stare vicino nella sofferenza.
quindi capisco cosa intenda brunetta , mi  succede spesso di sentirmi inadeguata di fronte al dolore degli altri


----------



## Andrea Lila (31 Agosto 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me darebbe veramente tanto fastidio qualcuno seduto in salotto a testimoniarmi vicinanza , sono una persona alla quale sarebbe davvero difficile stare vicino nella sofferenza.
> quindi capisco cosa intenda brunetta , mi  succede spesso di sentirmi inadeguata di fronte al dolore degli altri


A me non è mai successo di farlo nè di ricevere una testimonianza simile di vicinanza, ma in quel caso, a sentire i due, è stata la cosa giusta e opportuna da fare. E' un modo come un altro, che va bene per qualcuno e per la maggioranza magari no. Era un esempio


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> A me non è mai successo di farlo nè di ricevere una testimonianza simile di vicinanza, ma in quel caso, a sentire i due, è stata la cosa giusta e opportuna da fare. E' un modo come un altro, che va bene per qualcuno e per la maggioranza magari no. Era un esempio


ti ho capita.ma è che davvero siamo tutti talmente diversi che sapere cosa fare è difficilissimo, comprendo che a volte è anche un modo per lavarsene le mani


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ho capita.ma è che davvero siamo tutti talmente diversi che sapere cosa fare è difficilissimo, comprendo che a volte è anche un modo per lavarsene le mani


Infatti io avrei preso la mancanza di richiesta di vicinanza come non interesse ad avermi vicino.
Voglio dire che non esiste una interpretazione univoca.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> A volte basta anche solo ascoltare, dire "ci sono", o un "come stai?" ogni tanto. Brù, si scappa perchè non si ama veramente  l'amico in difficoltà. Chi ama resta e ascolta mille volte la stessa storia, le stesse considerazioni, ironizza sull'altalenare che dici tu. La mia amica così ha fatto. Neanche ora, dopo un anno e mezzo di rotture di coglions se faccio una battuta sulla battona di turno che s'incontra in un locale riferendomi platealmente all'amante di mio marito, si rompe. Magari non risponde e mi guarda storto oppure fa una battutaccia pure lei così da scoppiare a ridere entrambe, ma non fugge. Mi ha stroncata qualche volta, quando proprio davo fuori di matto, mi ha ripresa per i capelli e mi ha costretta a ragionare, ma non si è negata mai al telefono, anzi mi ha sempre cercata per testare lo stato dell'arte, come dice lei.
> 
> Ho un amico argentino maestro di arti marziali, un idolo per me, che tanti anni fa, quando la figlia di un altro amico comune stava quasi morendo di anoressia, andava tutti i giorni da loro (lei esanime nella sua cameretta), si sedeva in soggiorno e stava lì, senza dire nulla. Se qualcuno aveva bisogno lui c'era e anche se non poteva fare niente che già i genitori non stessero mettendo in atto, la sua presenza silenziosa, penso io, faceva si che non si sentissero soli nel dramma che stavano vivendo.
> 
> Ci sono tanti modi per stare vicino a qualcuno che si ama che è in difficoltà; nascondersi dietro  all'incapacità di dire o fare o all'oggettiva complessità degli eventi è solo un modo vigliacco per tirarsene fuori. E in quel caso la relazione non è niente di speciale, una fra tante. Sempre secondo me e per le mie esperienze


Straquoto


----------



## Andrea Lila (31 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti io avrei preso la mancanza di richiesta di vicinanza come non interesse ad avermi vicino.


Brunetta, un amico non ha bisogno della chiamata per manifestare vicinanza. Un amico c'è e basta. Sa quando esserci e come. Può anche sbagliare qualcosa, ma anche a richiesta conclamata di non interesse (parlo sempre di amicizia ad un certo livello) può non rispondere ed esserci comunque. Cioè posso dirti di lasciarmi stare per tanti motivi e tu puoi andare oltre le parole e starmi vicino lo stesso perchè *sai *che ne ho bisogno anche se non te lo chiedo. Almeno questa è la mia idea di amore.





farfalla ha detto:


> Straquoto


Wow. Sono emozionata :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Brunetta, un amico non ha bisogno della chiamata per manifestare vicinanza. Un amico c'è e basta. Sa quando esserci e come. Può anche sbagliare qualcosa, ma anche a richiesta conclamata di non interesse (parlo sempre di amicizia ad un certo livello) può non rispondere ed esserci comunque. Cioè posso dirti di lasciarmi stare per tanti motivi e tu puoi andare oltre le parole e starmi vicino lo stesso perchè *sai *che ne ho bisogno anche se non te lo chiedo. Almeno questa è la mia idea di amore.


Quoto ancora
Ora non sentirti male eh


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Brunetta, un amico non ha bisogno della chiamata per manifestare vicinanza. Un amico c'è e basta. Sa quando esserci e come. Può anche sbagliare qualcosa, ma anche a richiesta conclamata di non interesse (parlo sempre di amicizia ad un certo livello) può non rispondere ed esserci comunque. Cioè posso dirti di lasciarmi stare per tanti motivi e tu puoi andare oltre le parole e starmi vicino lo stesso perchè *sai *che ne ho bisogno anche se non te lo chiedo. Almeno questa è la mia idea di amore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto ancora
> *Ora non sentirti male eh*


:rotfl:Attenzione, ridete a denti stretti che se no vi cadono le dentiere, che pare  siamo in geriatria 

anzi tanto che ci sono Mo cerco il mio geriatra preferito ... :rotfl:Chissà se alle 19 passano la camomilla :carneval:


chiaro ed evidente OT


----------



## Paola V. (15 Febbraio 2017)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> dopo quasi 2 anni dal tradimento di mia moglie torno a scrivere per condividere con voi il mio percorso.
> Sto ancora con lei. Dopo qualche mese abbiamo iniziato un percorso con una terapeuta ed in seguito ho sentito la necessità di iniziarlo da solo perché non riuscivo a superare determinati scogli.
> ...


Per me sono passati 10 mesi dalla scoperta del tradimento del mio lui. Ovviamente è stata una cosa che non mi sarei mai aspettata, sono rimasta incredula, anche se poi ho realizzato che in parte era stata colpa mia. Io, stanca e delusa, stavo pensando di andarmene, sola ovviamente. Volevo tornare nella mia città natale, di lui non mi interessava più nulla, ero felice quando mi diceva che aveva degli impegni fuori casa, stavo bene da sola, quindi.....
Ma lo scoprire che lui aveva cercato risoluzione alla sua solitudine tra le braccia di un'altra mi ha sconvolto. Ho scoperto così di amarlo ancora e molto, ho realizzato che la mia vita senza di lui sarebbe stata vuota. Premetto che, quando l'ho scoperta, la loro storia era già praticamente finita. Abbiamo parlato molto, ci siamo confrontati, siamo ripartiti da zero riscoprendo anche una sessualità molto forte, soprattutto da parte mia (erano anni che mi sentivo morta). Non l'ho mai messo sotto accusa perchè l'ho capito, forse, al suo posto, avrei fatto la stessa


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Febbraio 2017)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> dopo quasi 2 anni dal tradimento di mia moglie torno a scrivere per condividere con voi il mio percorso.
> Sto ancora con lei. Dopo qualche mese abbiamo iniziato un percorso con una terapeuta ed in seguito ho sentito la necessità di iniziarlo da solo perché non riuscivo a superare determinati scogli.
> ...


Scusa, intendi dire che parli con tua figlia quindicenne del tuo rapporto intimo con sua madre? Del tradimento, della difficile riconciliazione, etc.? E se è così, ne hai parlato con la tua terapeuta? Lei lo sa e approva?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Paola V. ha detto:


> Per me sono passati 10 mesi dalla scoperta del tradimento del mio lui. Ovviamente è stata una cosa che non mi sarei mai aspettata, sono rimasta incredula, anche se poi ho realizzato che in parte era stata colpa mia. Io, stanca e delusa, stavo pensando di andarmene, sola ovviamente. Volevo tornare nella mia città natale, di lui non mi interessava più nulla, ero felice quando mi diceva che aveva degli impegni fuori casa, stavo bene da sola, quindi.....
> Ma lo scoprire che lui aveva cercato risoluzione alla sua solitudine tra le braccia di un'altra mi ha sconvolto. Ho scoperto così di amarlo ancora e molto, ho realizzato che la mia vita senza di lui sarebbe stata vuota. Premetto che, quando l'ho scoperta, la loro storia era già praticamente finita. Abbiamo parlato molto, ci siamo confrontati, siamo ripartiti da zero riscoprendo anche una sessualità molto forte, soprattutto da parte mia (erano anni che mi sentivo morta). Non l'ho mai messo sotto accusa perchè l'ho capito, forse, al suo posto, avrei fatto la stessa


Ciao Paola 
Benvenuta 
Mi sembra di capire che la vostra riconciliazione sia ormai conclusa


----------



## Piperita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Paola V. ha detto:


> Per me sono passati 10 mesi dalla scoperta del tradimento del mio lui. Ovviamente è stata una cosa che non mi sarei mai aspettata, sono rimasta incredula, anche se poi ho realizzato che in parte era stata colpa mia. Io, stanca e delusa, stavo pensando di andarmene, sola ovviamente. Volevo tornare nella mia città natale, di lui non mi interessava più nulla, ero felice quando mi diceva che aveva degli impegni fuori casa, stavo bene da sola, quindi.....
> Ma lo scoprire che lui aveva cercato risoluzione alla sua solitudine tra le braccia di un'altra mi ha sconvolto. Ho scoperto così di amarlo ancora e molto, ho realizzato che la mia vita senza di lui sarebbe stata vuota. Premetto che, quando l'ho scoperta, la loro storia era già praticamente finita. Abbiamo parlato molto, ci siamo confrontati, siamo ripartiti da zero riscoprendo anche una sessualità molto forte, soprattutto da parte mia (erano anni che mi sentivo morta). Non l'ho mai messo sotto accusa perchè l'ho capito, forse, al suo posto, avrei fatto la stessa


Ti serviva uno scossone per capire che lo ami ancora, forse anche a me


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Febbraio 2017)

wyoming71 ha detto:


> ieri sera abbiamo avuto modo di parlare e quella "cacca" l'ha contatta lo scorso anno....dopo 1 anno....quando eravamo nel pieno della ricostruzione.....dove più volte ci siamo detti, le cose comode o scomode ce le diciamo in faccia. Sempre. Non nell'immediato come credevo. Mi ha detto che gli ha chiesto solo come stava.....e lei le ha risposto che stava bene e che era con me. Mi chiedo....a lui delle parole e delle risposte e a me il silenzio.....why?


Hai scritto che tua moglie è bipolare. E' seguita da uno psichiatra? Prende regolarmente i medicinali? Saprai certamente che si tratta di un disturbo serio, che se non curato con assiduità può indurre comportamenti che lasciano di stucco e dei quali la persona non è pienamente responsabile.


----------



## iosolo (20 Febbraio 2017)

Paola V. ha detto:


> Per me sono passati 10 mesi dalla scoperta del tradimento del mio lui. Ovviamente è stata una cosa che non mi sarei mai aspettata, sono rimasta incredula, anche se poi ho realizzato che in parte era stata colpa mia. Io, stanca e delusa, stavo pensando di andarmene, sola ovviamente. Volevo tornare nella mia città natale, di lui non mi interessava più nulla, ero felice quando mi diceva che aveva degli impegni fuori casa, stavo bene da sola, quindi.....
> Ma lo scoprire che lui aveva cercato risoluzione alla sua solitudine tra le braccia di un'altra mi ha sconvolto. Ho scoperto così di amarlo ancora e molto, ho realizzato che la mia vita senza di lui sarebbe stata vuota. Premetto che, quando l'ho scoperta, la loro storia era già praticamente finita. *Abbiamo parlato molto, ci siamo confrontati, siamo ripartiti da zero riscoprendo anche una sessualità molto forte, soprattutto da parte mia (erano anni che mi sentivo morta). Non l'ho mai messo sotto accusa perchè l'ho capito, forse, al suo posto, avrei fatto la stessa*


Ecco a me manca quel ripartire da zero... 
Forse perchè la posto suo non avrei fatto la stessa cosa...


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Al tradito non interessa dell'amante *(*a meno che non sia sotto un tir :carneval:*) ma riconosce che il partner è un essere umano che si è relazionato con un altro essere umano e non avrebbe rispetto del partner se non desse il rispetto dovuto a qualunque essere umano all'amante



E siccome sotto il TIR ci va di rado, al tradito l'amante interessa molto, di solito troppo per il suo bene, ma sai com'è...


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Non è una buona cosa perché, tra le molte altre cose, non corrisponde alla realtà.
> È indubbio che ci sono persone davvero molto problematiche, ma sempre persone sono.
> *Non si può essere razzisti con la categoria amanti*.


Devo dire che trovo illuminante questa tua frase, alla quale non avevo mai pensato. In effetti, cosa fa l'amante? La stessa cosa dell'immigrato, che viene spesso sentito come minaccia (come minaccia anche sessuale, a torto o a ragione, perchè "minaccia le nostre donne"). Invade un territorio che è nostro non solo per diritto giuridico, ma per diritto sacro, di sangue e memoria e affetti (la patria si ama così, quando la si ama: come una persona; e non per caso le figurazioni della patria sono sempre femminili, di giovane donna). E' come noi, ma non è come noi: uguale in quanto uomo, diverso in quanto straniero e sconosciuto. E quel ch'è più grave e peggiore, chi l'ha fatto entrare? Chi gli ha dato il permesso di invadere, e anzi lo ha invitato, provandone piacere? La nostra donna/patria, o il nostro uomo/patria. 
L'analogia è calzante, e i comportamenti del tradito/a si dispongono nell'ampio ventaglio di reazioni possibili all'immigrazione, tranne, naturalmente, uno: l'approvazione, il piacere, l'integrazione. In quel caso, si parla di perversione (per l'amante, naturalmente).
Insomma. mi sa che chiedi un po' troppo, al tradito. All'autoctono non so. Forse chiedi tanto anche a lui.


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che sia sempre un problema cognitivo. *Infatti chi accoglie il dolore per professione, preti, medici, psicologi, psichiatri ha una preparazione specifica e la cosa che mette tutti in difficolta è fare le condoglianze.*
> E più le situazioni sono fluide, più è difficile.
> E una crisi coniugale è molto fluida. Un momento si dice che si vorrebbe uccidere il traditore, un momento che lo si ama. È oggettivamente difficile stare vicino a un tradito.


I medici purtroppo non ce l'hanno, la preparazione specifica, dipende tutto dalla personalità del medico. I preti hanno, o avevano, una preparazione teologica (a che serve il dolore, che cos'è) che se unita a una vita interiore ricca aiuta molto.
Più che la preparazione specifica, però, conta la paura. Il dolore fa paura, e dunque non è facile essere empatici con una persona che soffre. Ci sono persone che non sono empatiche per nulla (nel senso che il dolore altrui non li commuove, non li emoziona particolarmente) ma che hanno molta esperienza di vita, hanno provato personalmente dolori grandi, e sono perfette per stare accanto a chi soffre, perchè li lasciano soffrire senza sconvolgersi, e non gli fanno mancare il pronto soccorso, cioè la presenza di una persona che resta padrona di sè e non fugge e non si chiude. 
In una psicoterapia, il dolore è uno strumento essenziale, lo scalpello che spacca la crosta psichica e permette di arrivare in profondità (quando va bene, quando va male è una giostra dalla quale non si riesce a scendere). Nella vita secondo è è uguale.


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Devo dire che trovo illuminante questa tua frase, alla quale non avevo mai pensato. In effetti, cosa fa l'amante? La stessa cosa dell'immigrato, che viene spesso sentito come minaccia (come minaccia anche sessuale, a torto o a ragione, perchè "minaccia le nostre donne"). Invade un territorio che è nostro non solo per diritto giuridico, ma per diritto sacro, di sangue e memoria e affetti (la patria si ama così, quando la si ama: come una persona; e non per caso le figurazioni della patria sono sempre femminili, di giovane donna). E' come noi, ma non è come noi: uguale in quanto uomo, diverso in quanto straniero e sconosciuto. E quel ch'è più grave e peggiore, chi l'ha fatto entrare? Chi gli ha dato il permesso di invadere, e anzi lo ha invitato, provandone piacere? La nostra donna/patria, o il nostro uomo/patria.
> L'analogia è calzante, e i comportamenti del tradito/a si dispongono nell'ampio ventaglio di reazioni possibili all'immigrazione, tranne, naturalmente, uno: l'approvazione, il piacere, l'integrazione. In quel caso, si parla di perversione (per l'amante, naturalmente).
> Insomma. mi sa che chiedi un po' troppo, al tradito. All'autoctono non so. Forse chiedi tanto anche a lui.



Sinceramente l'analogia con l'immigrato non la trovo affatto calzante. L'amante invade perchè qualcuno l'ha fatto entrare per suo piacere e solo per quello; eventuali suoi bisogni di fuga o di miglioramento di condizione sono solo dettagli insignificanti per il tradito, al contrario dell'immigrato per il quale le stesse ragioni sono la molla che fanno scattare sentimenti di accoglienza, indipendentemente dalla gratificazione che la sua presenza può provocare.



twinpeaks ha detto:


> I medici purtroppo non ce l'hanno, la preparazione specifica, dipende tutto dalla personalità del medico. I preti hanno, o avevano, una preparazione teologica (a che serve il dolore, che cos'è) che se unita a una vita interiore ricca aiuta molto.
> Più che la preparazione specifica, però, conta la paura. Il dolore fa paura, e dunque non è facile essere empatici con una persona che soffre. *Ci sono persone che non sono empatiche per nulla (nel senso che il dolore altrui non li commuove, non li emoziona particolarmente) ma che hanno molta esperienza di vita, hanno provato personalmente dolori grandi, e sono perfette per stare accanto a chi soffre, perchè li lasciano soffrire senza sconvolgersi, e non gli fanno mancare il pronto soccorso, cioè la presenza di una persona che resta padrona di sè e non fugge e non si chiude. *
> In una psicoterapia, il dolore è uno strumento essenziale, lo scalpello che spacca la crosta psichica e permette di arrivare in profondità (quando va bene, quando va male è una giostra dalla quale non si riesce a scendere). Nella vita secondo è è uguale.


Quanto nerettato mi trova molto d'accordo; non è da tutti, bisogna aver attraversato parecchi laghi di sangue per rimanere presenti e non farsi impregnare dal dolore altrui. Che si sia specialisti o semplici amici o parenti il discrimine è sia il vissuto che una certa pedisposizione all'impermeabilità.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> S*inceramente l'analogia con l'immigrato non la trovo affatto calzante.* L'amante invade perchè qualcuno l'ha fatto entrare per suo piacere e solo per quello; eventuali suoi bisogni di fuga o di miglioramento di condizione sono solo dettagli insignificanti per il tradito, al contrario dell'immigrato per il quale le stesse ragioni sono la molla che fanno scattare sentimenti di accoglienza, indipendentemente dalla gratificazione che la sua presenza può provocare.
> 
> .


E' solo un'analogia, e anche un po' scherzosa. Però, se la vedi dal punto di vista dell'autoctono, non è poi così sballata. Anche gli immigrati vengono invitati a entrare per l'interesse  di qualcuno (per esempio di chi vuole abbattere i salari) e contro l'interesse di altri (es., quelli che i salari se li vedono abbattere). La parola che mi ha colpito, però, è "razzismo", applicata alla reazione del tradito nei confronti dell'amante del traditore/rice. "
Non bisogna essere razzisti con gli amanti", ha scritto Brunetta. Vero, non bisogna "essere razzisti" con nessuno, cioè non bisogna mai disconoscere la comune appartenenza all' umanità degli altri. Però, a volte, come nel caso dell'amante, l'Altro ci si presenta in una forma molto, molto difficile da digerire; e allora è più che frequente e comprensibile che nei suoi riguardi si diventi "razzisti", cioè in soldoni che lo si odi a morte.


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E' solo un'analogia, e anche un po' scherzosa. Però, se la vedi dal punto di vista dell'autoctono, non è poi così sballata. Anche gli immigrati vengono invitati a entrare per l'interesse  di qualcuno (per esempio di chi vuole abbattere i salari) e contro l'interesse di altri (es., quelli che i salari se li vedono abbattere). La parola che mi ha colpito, però, è "razzismo", applicata alla reazione del tradito nei confronti dell'amante del traditore/rice. "
> Non bisogna essere razzisti con gli amanti", ha scritto Brunetta. Vero, non bisogna "essere razzisti" con nessuno, cioè non bisogna mai disconoscere la comune appartenenza all' umanità degli altri. Però, a volte, come nel caso dell'amante, l'Altro ci si presenta in una forma molto, molto difficile da digerire; e allora è più che frequente e comprensibile che nei suoi riguardi si diventi "razzisti", cioè in soldoni che lo si odi a morte.



Io sono razzista nei confronti degli amanti, anche di quella me stessa quando lo sono stata. Come si dice: facciamo due gruppi, voi tutti di là :rotfl:


Sono razzista anche con chi tradisce. Sono razzista nei confronti di chiunque in nome della propria umanità sputa su quella degli altri, soprattutto su quella delle persone di cui dovrebbe avere cura. Sono razzista verso quei pezzi degli umani che per soddisfare frammenti di necessità che gli urgono avanzano come caterpiller su tutti gli altri elementi sui quali si fonda la propria vita, sono razzista verso le debolezze che si abbigliano da O'Brien per darsi un perchè, sono razzista con chi fa male sapendo di farlo ma sperando di agire sempre nell'ombra, sono razzista con chi non ha il coraggio per essere onesto, sono razzista verso chi preferisce la via più facile a quella complessa dell'introspezione e della messa in discussione. Sono razzista con la parte peggiore dell'umanità, e mi ci metto dentro beninteso, perchè amo la Bellezza fatta di occhi sinceri e animo pulito, anche nelle accezioni peggiori del nostro essere.

Non so se mi sono spiegata. Mi sa de no


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io sono razzista nei confronti degli amanti, anche di quella me stessa quando lo sono stata. Come si dice: facciamo due gruppi, voi tutti di là :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Sono razzista anche con chi tradisce. Sono razzista nei confronti di chiunque in nome della propria umanità sputa su quella degli altri, soprattutto su quella delle persone di cui dovrebbe avere cura. Sono razzista verso quei pezzi degli umani che per soddisfare frammenti di necessità che gli urgono avanzano come caterpiller su tutti gli altri elementi sui quali si fonda la propria vita, sono razzista verso le debolezze che si abbigliano da O'Brien per darsi un perchè, sono razzista con chi fa male sapendo di farlo ma sperando di agire sempre nell'ombra, sono razzista con chi non ha il coraggio per essere onesto, sono razzista verso chi preferisce la via più facile a quella complessa dell'introspezione e della messa in discussione. Sono razzista con la parte peggiore dell'umanità, e mi ci metto dentro beninteso, perchè amo la Bellezza fatta di occhi sinceri e animo pulito, anche nelle accezioni peggiori del nostro essere.
> ...


Ti sei spiegata benissimo, tranne O'Brien che non so chi sia.


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata benissimo, tranne O'Brien che non so chi sia.


1984 di Orwell.


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> 1984 di Orwell.


Grazie.


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

Non è tanto la questione razzismo verso l'amante.É più rivolta ad una persona che per piacere suo ti butta dal ponte.
Vale indistintamente per il traditore ed il suo complice il quale spesso anch'esso ha le sue belle responsabilità.Vale per un amico,per un genitore,un figlio.
Se agisco coscientemente facendoti del male per cercare il mio piacere egoisticamente ,sono colpevole.
Un amante non è un farmaco salvavita o la fuga dalla guerra,è un capriccio.Se uccido per un capriccio sono stronzo.Punto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E siccome sotto il TIR ci va di rado, al tradito l'amante interessa molto, di solito troppo per il suo bene, ma sai com'è...


Ho scritto male. Avrei dovuto scrivere: per il tradito non dovrebbe essere di suo interesse l'amante perché il problema è il tradimento e quindi il traditore. Però SO che allo stupore per il tradimento si aggiunge lo stupore per la persona. Ci si immagina che per tradire ci voglia un extraterrestre che abbia sembianze strepitose, intelligenza superiore, simpatia straordinaria. Perché il dolore è tale che si vorrebbe una causa finale valida, non si vuole una causa iniziale valida.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Devo dire che trovo illuminante questa tua frase, alla quale non avevo mai pensato. In effetti, cosa fa l'amante? La stessa cosa dell'immigrato, che viene spesso sentito come minaccia (come minaccia anche sessuale, a torto o a ragione, perchè "minaccia le nostre donne"). Invade un territorio che è nostro non solo per diritto giuridico, ma per diritto sacro, di sangue e memoria e affetti (la patria si ama così, quando la si ama: come una persona; e non per caso le figurazioni della patria sono sempre femminili, di giovane donna). E' come noi, ma non è come noi: uguale in quanto uomo, diverso in quanto straniero e sconosciuto. E quel ch'è più grave e peggiore, chi l'ha fatto entrare? Chi gli ha dato il permesso di invadere, e anzi lo ha invitato, provandone piacere? La nostra donna/patria, o il nostro uomo/patria.
> L'analogia è calzante, e i comportamenti del tradito/a si dispongono nell'ampio ventaglio di reazioni possibili all'immigrazione, tranne, naturalmente, uno: l'approvazione, il piacere, l'integrazione. In quel caso, si parla di perversione (per l'amante, naturalmente).
> Insomma. mi sa che chiedi un po' troppo, al tradito. All'autoctono non so. Forse chiedi tanto anche a lui.


Essendo io una autoctona accogliente  e trovando assurdo il senso di protezione del territorio (nei confronti degli immigrati, nei confronti di chi lo ha devastato e lo devasta sì) sono stata "fuori di me" nel periodo in cui ho considerato altro dall'umanità l'altra. E ora vedo tutta l'assurdità di chi lo fa, proprio uguale a chi vede degli invasori in povera gente che cerca solo dove vivere. Ovviamente essendo delinquenti, stupidi, cattivi equamente distribuiti nelle popolazioni dalla natura, con le varianti dipendenti dalle condizioni oggettive di vita, così come c'è chi si comporta male tra i nuovi italiani, altrettanto ci sono amanti che non dimostrano un minimo rispetto umano.
Ma la maggior parte si è vissuta una storia.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> I medici purtroppo non ce l'hanno, la preparazione specifica, dipende tutto dalla personalità del medico. I preti hanno, o avevano, una preparazione teologica (a che serve il dolore, che cos'è) che se unita a una vita interiore ricca aiuta molto.
> Più che la preparazione specifica, però, conta la paura. Il dolore fa paura, e dunque non è facile essere empatici con una persona che soffre. Ci sono persone che non sono empatiche per nulla (nel senso che il dolore altrui non li commuove, non li emoziona particolarmente) ma che hanno molta esperienza di vita, hanno provato personalmente dolori grandi, e sono perfette per stare accanto a chi soffre, perchè li lasciano soffrire senza sconvolgersi, e non gli fanno mancare il pronto soccorso, cioè la presenza di una persona che resta padrona di sè e non fugge e non si chiude.
> In una psicoterapia, il dolore è uno strumento essenziale, lo scalpello che spacca la crosta psichica e permette di arrivare in profondità (quando va bene, quando va male è una giostra dalla quale non si riesce a scendere). Nella vita secondo è è uguale.


Ti ringrazio di questo intervento. Mi è molto di aiuto per capire delle persone.


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto male. Avrei dovuto scrivere: per il tradito non dovrebbe essere di suo interesse l'amante perché il problema è il tradimento e quindi il traditore. Però SO che allo stupore per il tradimento si aggiunge lo stupore per la persona. Ci si immagina che per tradire ci voglia un extraterrestre che abbia sembianze strepitose, intelligenza superiore, simpatia straordinaria. Perché il dolore è tale che si vorrebbe una causa finale valida, non si vuole una causa iniziale valida.


Abbiamo tutti bisogno di una spiegazione, di un perchè. Se non la troviamo ce la inventiamo. Poi c'è la rivalità. Pretendere l'equanimità verso l'amante è un po' troppo.


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Essendo io una autoctona accogliente  e *trovando assurdo il senso di protezione del territorio (nei confronti degli immigrati, nei confronti di chi lo ha devastato e lo devasta sì*) sono stata "fuori di me" nel periodo in cui ho considerato altro dall'umanità l'altra. E ora vedo tutta l'assurdità di chi lo fa, proprio uguale a chi vede degli invasori in povera gente che cerca solo dove vivere. Ovviamente essendo delinquenti, stupidi, cattivi equamente distribuiti nelle popolazioni dalla natura, con le varianti dipendenti dalle condizioni oggettive di vita, così come c'è chi si comporta male tra i nuovi italiani, altrettanto ci sono amanti che non dimostrano un minimo rispetto umano.
> Ma la maggior parte si è vissuta una storia.


Mio modesto parere. La protezione del territorio, dei confini (personali, familiari, nazionali, etc.) è un fatto primario senza il quale non si vive proprio. Poi, dato che la soluzione del problema vita non l'ha ancora trovata nessuno, a volte da questo fatto primario derivano conseguenze anche terribili. Ma come accade anche nelle nostre vite personali, far finta che non il fatto primario non esista non è una buona idea. 
Essere razzisti naturalmente non va bene, ma pretendere l'accoglienza totale e che poi tutto fili liscio è follia: non fila liscio, provoca contraccolpi molto gravi, anche dal pdv psichico (per tutti, autoctoni e no).


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio di questo intervento. Mi è molto di aiuto per capire delle persone.


Grazie a te, mi fa piacere.


----------



## Divì (22 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Abbiamo tutti bisogno di una spiegazione, di un perchè. Se non la troviamo ce la inventiamo. Poi c'è la rivalità. Pretendere l'equanimità verso l'amante è un po' troppo.


Non è che Bruni la pretenda, eh? La propone 
Io credo però si stia perdendo il focus. Tendenzialmente non ho simpatia per le amanti. Ma forse perché non credo nell'ineluttabilità della passione. Tutte le emozioni possono essere comprese e fatte proprie in modo consapevole. E l'etica a questo dovrebbe servire, a coniugare anche l'egoismo in modo "sano". Io non mi sono mai trovata ad interessarmi in modo "ineluttabile" a qualcuno impegnato con qualcun altro. 
Quindi comunque penso che anche l'amante dovrebbe avere qualche senso di responsabilità fatto salvo che l'altro non abbia rivelato la sua condizione di impegnato. Ma credo che ormai non si faccia più.
Porto la mia esperienza: spesso l'odio nei confronti dell'amante è sapientemente (pure se inconsciamente) pilotato dal traditore che così svia da sé le ire funeste del tradito. Il traditore lo fa anche per conservare la relazione col tradito. Non l'ha saputa custodire facendosi scoprire cosa c'è di meglio che cercare almeno di dividersi la responsabilità?
Ecco se il focus è la relazione che non è stata custodita a che pro prendersela con l'amante?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Divì ha detto:


> Non è che Bruni la pretenda, eh? La propone
> Io credo però si stia perdendo il focus. Tendenzialmente non ho simpatia per le amanti. Ma forse perché non credo nell'ineluttabilità della passione. Tutte le emozioni possono essere comprese e fatte proprie in modo consapevole. E l'etica a questo dovrebbe servire, a coniugare anche l'egoismo in modo "sano". Io non mi sono mai trovata ad interessarmi in modo "ineluttabile" a qualcuno impegnato con qualcun altro.
> Quindi comunque penso che anche l'amante dovrebbe avere qualche senso di responsabilità fatto salvo che l'altro non abbia rivelato la sua condizione di impegnato. Ma credo che ormai non si faccia più.
> Porto la mia esperienza: spesso l'odio nei confronti dell'amante è sapientemente (pure se inconsciamente) pilotato dal traditore che così svia da sé le ire funeste del tradito. Il traditore lo fa anche per conservare la relazione col tradito. Non l'ha saputa custodire facendosi scoprire cosa c'è di meglio che cercare almeno di dividersi la responsabilità?
> Ecco se il focus è la relazione che non è stata custodita a che pro prendersela con l'amante?


Diciamo che quando c'è della merda in giro, qualcuno se la deve accollare, e buttarla il piu possibile addosso al "terz* estraneo/a alla coppia è una soluzione comoda x tutti.

Apparentemente


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Abbiamo tutti bisogno di una spiegazione, di un perchè. Se non la troviamo ce la inventiamo. Poi c'è la rivalità. Pretendere l'equanimità verso l'amante è un po' troppo.


Io ho un'autostima a prova di bomba. È una cosa strana perché convive tranquillamente con una spietata definizione dei miei difetti.
Comunque grazie a questo io non ho mai visto rivali. Probabilmente questa presunzione mi ha resa cieca. Dopo ho visto donne che mi sconcertavano per la loro pochezza. Nessuna rivalità. 
Proprio non l'ho presa in considerazione. Se io, con tutto il passato comune, fossi stata messa in concorrenza sarebbe stato evidente che era lui che non valeva nulla. Infatti ho chiuso, mentre lui avrebbe voluto sentirsi conteso. Non era proprio una cosa da poter considerare per me. Come se chiedessero a Meryel Streep di fare un provino. Cosa deve dimostrare ancora?


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho un'autostima a prova di bomba. È una cosa strana perché convive tranquillamente con una spietata definizione dei miei difetti.
> Comunque grazie a questo io non ho mai visto rivali. Probabilmente questa presunzione mi ha resa cieca. Dopo ho visto donne che mi sconcertavano per la loro pochezza. Nessuna rivalità.
> Proprio non l'ho presa in considerazione. Se io, con tutto il passato comune, fossi stata messa in concorrenza sarebbe stato evidente che era lui che non valeva nulla. Infatti ho chiuso, mentre lui avrebbe voluto sentirsi conteso. Non era proprio una cosa da poter considerare per me. Come se chiedessero a Meryel Streep di fare un provino. Cosa deve dimostrare ancora?


Complimenti e buon per te.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Complimenti e buon per te.


Dici che c'è qualcosa che stride?


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dici che c'è qualcosa che stride?


Lo hai detto tu.


----------



## mistral (24 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho un'autostima a prova di bomba. È una cosa strana perché convive tranquillamente con una spietata definizione dei miei difetti.
> Comunque grazie a questo io non ho mai visto rivali. Probabilmente questa presunzione mi ha resa cieca. Dopo ho visto donne che mi sconcertavano per la loro pochezza. Nessuna rivalità.
> Proprio non l'ho presa in considerazione. Se io, con tutto il passato comune, fossi stata messa in concorrenza sarebbe stato evidente che era lui che non valeva nulla. Infatti ho chiuso, mentre lui avrebbe voluto sentirsi conteso. Non era proprio una cosa da poter considerare per me. Come se chiedessero a Meryel Streep di fare un provino. Cosa deve dimostrare ancora?


Pensi che l'orgoglio ferito non abbia avuto un ruolo nella tua decisione?
Se come spesso dici,il tradimento soddisfa un bisogno cosa aveva da soddisfare che non trovasse in te?
Fermo restando che già dopo anni insieme scoprire un tradimento manda parecchie cose gambe all'aria,concordo con la tua scelta di fronte ad un uomo che faceva del tradimento il suo diversivo abitudinario.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Lo hai detto tu.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Pensi che l'orgoglio ferito non abbia avuto un ruolo nella tua decisione?
> Se come spesso dici,il tradimento soddisfa un bisogno cosa aveva da soddisfare che non trovasse in te?
> Fermo restando che già dopo anni insieme scoprire un tradimento manda parecchie cose gambe all'aria,concordo con la tua scelta di fronte ad un uomo che faceva del tradimento il suo diversivo abitudinario.


Non sono orgogliosa. Sono capace di espormi in un modo che le persone orgogliose non fanno.
Però, come spesso accade, bisogna intendersi sulle parole.
Io non sono competitiva nel senso che per alcuni aspetti non mi ci metto nemmeno. Ma questo mi hanno spiegato che significa essere molto competitiva nel senso di sentirsi competente. 
Un po' come se io sfidassi Bolt. Lui mi direbbe che non fa una corsa con me e io gli urlassi "hai paura di perdere?" 
Lui se ne andrebbe scrollando le spalle.
Ecco per alcuni aspetti sono così, come Bolt. Per altri ho una estrema fragilità, come tutti. 
Quindi sì forse è stato anche orgoglio. 
Mi hai tradito con quella :nuke:? Mi dovrei mettere a con-correre con quella? Non fai per me.


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Lo hai detto tu.


Ecco questa cosa dei terapeuti mi fa impazzire .....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ecco questa cosa dei terapeuti mi fa impazzire .....


Infatti non ci sono cascata :nuke::carneval:


----------



## mistral (24 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono orgogliosa. Sono capace di espormi in un modo che le persone orgogliose non fanno.
> Però, come spesso accade, bisogna intendersi sulle parole.
> Io non sono competitiva nel senso che per alcuni aspetti non mi ci metto nemmeno. Ma questo mi hanno spiegato che significa essere molto competitiva nel senso di sentirsi competente.
> Un po' come se io sfidassi Bolt. Lui mi direbbe che non fa una corsa con me e io gli urlassi "hai paura di perdere?"
> ...


Ok,Bolt lo conosciamo tutti quindi è ovvio che non pensiamo che abbia paura di competere con il ragionier Filini ,semmai pietà.
É un po' la storia della Ferrari e della 500 che si affiancano al semaforo.Quello della 500 sgasa e pensa davvero di poterla spuntare con la Ferrari .In questo caso il dato è oggettivo ma quando si tratta di Persone tutti noi pur sentendoci Ferrari potremmo essere visti come 500.Non è così scontato che l'altro ci consideri Ferrari.


----------



## mistral (24 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho un'autostima a prova di bomba. È una cosa strana perché convive tranquillamente con una spietata definizione dei miei difetti.
> Comunque grazie a questo io non ho mai visto rivali. Probabilmente questa presunzione mi ha resa cieca. Dopo ho visto donne che mi sconcertavano per la loro pochezza. Nessuna rivalità.
> Proprio non l'ho presa in considerazione. Se io, con tutto il passato comune, fossi stata messa in concorrenza sarebbe stato evidente che era lui che non valeva nulla. Infatti ho chiuso, mentre lui avrebbe voluto sentirsi conteso. Non era proprio una cosa da poter considerare per me. Come se chiedessero a Meryel Streep di fare un provino. Cosa deve dimostrare ancora?


É proprio conoscere i propri limiti e i propri difetti che restituisce autostima.
Se passi la vita a nasconderli con il trucco ,sei fragile perché potresti essere facilmente preda del bullo di turno che scorge il difetto sotto il trucco e lo espone al pubblico.
Non ho molti ricordi di mio suocero ma una delle prime cose che mi disse era che trasformavo lo svantaggio in vantaggio perché prima che mi si potesse fare appunti su di un difetto fisico o caratteriale ,io lo avevo già esposto prendendomi anche in giro.Ed aveva ragione ,io mi sfotto sempre senza problemi,quando eventualmente ci arrivano gli altri io sono già oltre.Non sono quasi per nulla permalosa .Posso adirarmi se non concordo con la colpa che mi viene mossa se non la riconosco ma è difficile che mi sfuggano i miei lati oscuri.
É a questo che mi riferivo qualche giorno fa quando dicevo che mio marito evitava il confronto perche  aveva paura che il trucco slavato svelasse la magagna..Questo nascondere lo aveva reso suscettibile e vulnerabile alla lusinga ,sicuramente alimentato l'ego malsano  ma affossato l'autostima.Non ha mai preso in considerazione che una critica potesse essere anche costruttiva,la vedeva come un attacco a lui fine a se stesso anche quando,ragionandoci era evidente che fosse mossa in primis a preservare lui da qualche figuraccia o situazione difficile.
Io invece gli ricordo sempre di farmi presente un atteggiamento o qualsivoglia modo di fare che possa mettere me o lui in imbarazzo o semplicemente inopportuna.Se qualcuno lo fa a fin di bene lo apprezzo molto.


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ecco questa cosa dei terapeuti mi fa impazzire .....


Ci divertiamo un po' anche noi.


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ok,Bolt lo conosciamo tutti quindi è ovvio che non pensiamo che abbia paura di competere con il ragionier Filini ,semmai pietà.
> *É un po' la storia della Ferrari e della 500 che si affiancano al semaforo*.Quello della 500 sgasa e pensa davvero di poterla spuntare con la Ferrari .In questo caso il dato è oggettivo ma quando si tratta di Persone tutti noi pur sentendoci Ferrari potremmo essere visti come 500.Non è così scontato che l'altro ci consideri Ferrari.


C'è un vecchio film con Lando Buzzanca, "James Tont", in cui Lando ha una 500 che supera qualunque Ferrari, e naturalmente c'è la scena al semaforo...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ok,Bolt lo conosciamo tutti quindi è ovvio che non pensiamo che abbia paura di competere con il ragionier Filini ,semmai pietà.
> É un po' la storia della Ferrari e della 500 che si affiancano al semaforo.Quello della 500 sgasa e pensa davvero di poterla spuntare con la Ferrari .In questo caso il dato è oggettivo ma quando si tratta di Persone tutti noi pur sentendoci Ferrari potremmo essere visti come 500.Non è così scontato che l'altro ci consideri Ferrari.


Nel senso che lascio passare la 500.


----------



## mistral (24 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel senso che lascio passare la 500.


Ok,ma l'altra potrebbe pensare di essere la Ferrari


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ok,ma l'altra potrebbe pensare di essere la Ferrari


Chi se ne... poveretta.


----------

